# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Παλμικός αποθειικωτής μπαταριών

## rama

desulfator.pdfΧρησιμοποιώ αυτοκίνητα εναλλάξ, με μεγάλα μεσοδιαστήματα στα οποία είναι σε ακινησία. Ετσι, έχω γενικά ένα θέμα με τις μπαταρίες, μιάς και δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να αφήνω σε φόρτιση συντήρησης τις μπαταρίες. Ψάχνοντας το ζήτημα στο internet διαπίστωσα ότι το κλειδί είναι η αποφυγή της θειίκωσης των μπαταριών. Όλοι όσοι είναι στο κύκλωμα πωλήσεων μπαταριών κάνουν γαργάρα το θέμα της θειίκωσης, και με το παραμικρό πρόβλημα σπεύδουν να συστήσουν αντικατάσταση μπαταρίας. Αλλά αυτό είναι ακριβό σπόρ.
Το συμπέρασμα από την έρευνά μου είναι ότι αν κάποιος περιορίσει τη θειίκωση της μπαταρίας που μένει εκτός φόρτισης, τότε η μπαταρία μπορεί να παραμείνει λειτουργική για πολλά χρόνια χωρίς πρόβλημα, αρκεί να φορτίζεται / χρησιμοποιείται περιστασιακά και να μην μείνει σε μόνιμη αχρηστία.
Το 2000 είχε δημοσιευτεί ένα άρθρο του Alastair Couper στο τεύχος 77 (June / July 2000) του Αμερικανικού περιοδικού Home Power  [συνημμένο αρχείο] Ο Couper πρότεινε ένα απλό κύκλωμα για τη δημιουργία παλμών σχετικά υψηλού voltage και amperage με τροφοδοσία από την ίδια την μπαταρία.
Η διαδικασία είναι αργή προφανώς, καθώς οι παλμοί πρέπει να αποδομήσουν σιγά-σιγά το θείο που προσκολλάται στις πλάκες και να το κάνουν να επιστρέψει στο υγρό διάλυμμα οξέων της μπαταρίας. Δεν επιδιώκουμε να ξεκολλήσει το θείο και να πέσει στον πάτο της μπαταρίας, όπως γίνεται με την προσθήκη ειδικών αλάτων ή την συνηθισμένη σύσταση των ειδημόνων για πολύωρη φόρτιση με υψηλή ένταση ρεύματος (όπου κοχλάζουν τα υγρά). Αν το θείο ξεκολλήσει με βίαιο τρόπο και καταλήξει ως στερεό υλικό στον πάτο αντί να διαλυθεί στα υγρά, τότε μπορεί να σχηματίσει βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ των πλακών αχρηστεύοντας την μπαταρία.
Με πολύ μικρό κόστος αγόρασα τα υλικά του κυκλώματος του Couper, και χωρίς να έχω πρότερη εμπειρία, έφτιαξα σε πλακέτα το κυκλωματάκι το οποίο δουλεύει πολύ καλά, και τραβάει κάπου 0.03Α (δεν έχω μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια μέτρησης). Δεν έβαλα ακριβώς τον τύπο του MOSFET και της γρήγορης διόδου που ορίζει το κύκλωμα, αλλά κάποια ισοδύναμα. Ούτως ή άλλως, ορισμένα υλικά δεν χρειάζεται να είναι στο ακριβώς, όπως πχ στα πηνία. Ο Φανός στα Εξάρχεια πάντως έχει μέχρι και τα σωστά πηνιάκια. Το κύκλωμα χωρά άνετα σε μία πλακετίτσα περίπου 4 x 6 cm, και αν θέλει κάποιος μπορεί να το κάνει ακόμα μικρότερο. Εγώ ως πρωτάρης δεν έκανα βέλτιστη χρήση της πλακέτας. 
Το εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι η μπαταρία στην οποία κάνω δοκιμές με τον αποθειικωτή παρουσίασε άμεσα ελαφρά αύξηση του voltage (παρά την κατανάλωση ενέργειας), ενώ σε περιοδικές φορτίσεις με ένα απλό float charger δείχνει να αντιδρά όλο και καλύτερα κρατώντας υψηλότερο βαθμό φόρτισης.
Το κύκλωμα κάνει το εξής: ένας πυκνωτής φορτίζεται από την μπαταρία στο 95% του χρόνου, και στο υπόλοιπο 5% το κύκλωμα εκφορτίζει τον πυκνωτή μέσω ενός πηνίου επιστρέφοντας ένα παλμό με σχετικά υψηλό voltage και κάποια ένταση στην μπαταρία. Και όλα αυτά 1000 φορές το δευτερόλεπτο. [Βάζοντας το αυτί κοντά στο MOSFET που ανοιγοκλείνει το κύκλωμα, μπορεί να ακούσει κανείς τον οξύ ήχο του 1 KHz με την οποία έχει ρυθμιστεί να οδηγείται το MOSFET από το ολοκληρωμένο 555]. 
Με παλμογράφο ή πολύμετρο με ένδειξη peak voltage έχουν μετρηθεί μέχρι 55V και 6Α από άλλους ιδιοκατασκευαστές, αλλά εγώ δεν έχω τέτοια εργαλεία. Αντίθετα, πρόσθεσα ένα μικρό κυκλωματάκι με έναν ακόμα πυκνωτή+αντίσταση και δίοδο, μήπως και πάρω κάποια ένδειξη του voltage του παλμού. Κάπως μάταια βέβαια, αφού το απλό πολύμετρό μου δεν προλαβαίνει να αρπάξει την ένδειξη της μέγιστης διαφοράς δυναμικού, και το πολύ δείχνει 18V. Ένα αναλογικό βολτόμετρο που δοκίμασα δείχνει ακόμα χαμηλότερα, αφού τρώει περισσότερη ενέργεια από τον πυκνωτή για να κρατήσει την ένδειξή του. 
Εστω κι έτσι όμως, αυτό το voltage είναι μία χρήσιμη ένδειξη. Όσο προχωράει η διαδικασία της απο-θειίκωσης και πέφτει η εσωτερική αντίσταση της μπαταρίας, τόσο μειώνεται το peak voltage. Αρκεί λοιπόν να παρακολουθεί κανείς την εξέλιξη της ένδειξης αυτής, χωρίς απαραίτητα να έχει την πραγματική τιμή, για να καταλάβει την πορεία της αποθείκωσης. Αν βέβαια υπάρχει το κατάλληλο όργανο μέτρησης, ακόμα καλύτερα. Σε μία πλήρως αποθειικωμένη μπαταρία οι παλμοί δεν ξεπερνάνε τα 20V. 
Από όσο έχω διαβάσει, πολλοί αφήνουν το κύκλωμα μόνιμα σε σύνδεση πάνω στη μπαταρία και κατά τη διάρκεια χρήσης του αμαξιού, καθώς δεν υπάρχει επίδραση στα ηλεκτρονικά (η μπαταρία απορροφά όλο τον παλμό). Εγώ δε ρισκάρω κάτι τέτοιο, και έχω αφήσει τον αποθειικωτή να δουλεύει μόνο όσο κάθεται το αμάξι (και μάλιστα με αποσυνδεδεμένο τον αρνητικό πόλο της μπαταρίας από το σασί για να μην υπάρχει καμμία επαφή του κυκλώματος με τα συστήματα στο υπόλοιπο αμάξι. Ισως υπερβάλλω, αλλά φοβάμαι.
Πάντως, καλό είναι όσο διαρκεί η αποθείκωση να υπάρχει συνεχής ή περιστασιακή φόρτιση χαμηλής ισχύος με κάποιο trickle charger ώστε να μην εκφορτίζεται πολύ η μπαταρία και αντιστρέφουμε αυτό που θέλουμε να πετύχουμε. Είπαμε, είναι αργή διαδικασία που μπορεί να διαρκέσει κάμποσες βδομάδες. 
Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται περισσότερο, ας ψάξουν στο google με τις λέξεις desulfator (έτσι το γράφουν όλοι οι Αμερικανοί, αν και το σωστό είναι το desulphator) και Alastair Couper. Μερικοί έχουν κάνει μικροεπεμβάσεις στο κύκλωμα, όπως η εταιρεία Frontier Springs (βάλτε κι αυτό στο google αν θέλετε), αλλά κατά βάση το αρχικό σχέδιο είναι μια χαρά. 
Από όσα έχουν αναφέρει παλιότεροι χρήστες, εφόσον μία μπαταρία 

δεν έχει δομικά προβλήματα (να έχουν ραγίσει οι πλάκες, να έχει βραχυκυκλώσει κλπ),κρατά τουλάχιστον 11,7V μετά από φόρτιση
τότε μπορεί να επανέλθει σε καλή κατάσταση με τον αποθειικωτή.
Χρήστες αναφέρουν ότι κρατάνε τις μπαταρίες τους άνετα για τουλάχιστον 5, έως και 8-10 χρόνια έναντι 2 ετών πριν τη χρήση αποθειικωτή. Σημειωτέον, ότι η αποθείκωση δουλεύει και στις κλειστές μπαταρίες (τύπου «συναγερμού»), αλλά και στις παλιές μπαταρίες NiCd.
Θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω και κάποια φωτογραφία, αν και δεν είναι τίποτα σπουδαίο κύκλωμα / κατασκευή. Αφού το έφτιαξα εγώ (με τη μία!), όλοι μπορούν.
Αγγελος

----------

-nikos- (16-10-12), 

αλπινιστης (17-10-12), 

agis68 (12-06-13), 

aktis (18-10-12), 

ale george (16-10-12), 

alexis22 (24-09-13), 

alfadex (29-12-13), 

andyferraristi (09-04-16), 

angel_grig (19-04-13), 

blero (18-08-13), 

colt3003 (16-10-12), 

even (26-03-15), 

ezizu (18-10-12), 

gcostas (16-06-16), 

genti (17-10-12), 

ironda19 (17-12-13), 

jami (18-10-12), 

jimnaf (16-10-12), 

JOHNY+ (17-10-12), 

KOKAR (16-10-12), 

leosedf (16-10-12), 

lepouras (16-10-12), 

maik818 (11-01-14), 

makocer (16-10-12), 

Manthosvf (19-10-12), 

michalism (16-06-16), 

mihalas2 (05-11-12), 

nick1974 (18-08-13), 

nikman (18-10-12), 

Notios38 (18-10-12), 

nupogodi (11-11-13), 

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (18-11-13), 

pop2000 (09-07-13), 

Rx/Tx (21-04-13), 

sakisr (16-10-12), 

Starhosen (15-04-14), 

SV1AOA (16-08-16), 

Takiss (20-10-12), 

tasosmos (16-10-12), 

thanasisxask (02-11-13), 

ts0gl1s (19-05-13), 

usa (04-01-13), 

Xapns (27-12-12)

----------


## xsterg

να πω οτι ειχε παρουσιασει παλιοτερα και το ελεκτορ μια παρομοια κατασκευη. θα ψαξω να βρω το τευχος. εχω και εγω παρομοιο "προβλημα". εχω δυο αυτοκινητα τα οποια και χρησιμοποιω περιστασιακα. μενουν χωρις να κινηθουν μεγαλα χρονικα διαστηματα. θα με ενδιεδερε και εμενα να κατασκευασω ενα τετοιο κυκλωμα (γιατι οχι και δυο). θα με ενδιεφερε η εμπειρια σου πανω στο θεμα καθως και καθε σχετικου.

----------

GR_KYROS (16-10-12), 

leosedf (16-10-12)

----------


## manis13

Αυτο το κυκλωμα πιστευω οτι κανει μεχρι καποιον αριθμο αμπεροριων! Θα με ενδιεφεραι αν γνωριζες καποιο κυκλωμα για αποθειικωση μπαταριων βαθειας εκφορτισεως( αυτες που χρεισιμοποιουνται για την αποθηκευση ενεργειας απο τα ηλιακα πανελ).

----------


## -nikos-

ψαχνοντας βρηκα αυτο =
http://home.comcast.net/~ddenhardt20.../highpower.htm για μεγαλες μπαταριες,,
και αυτο =
http://www.reuk.co.uk/Battery-Desulfation.htm  για μικροτερες,,,



για το σχεδιο για τις μεγαλυτερες μπαταριες εχω επιφυλαξεις.

----------


## tasosmos

Να και το αντιστοιχο κυκλωμα του Ελεκτορ, απο το τευχος Σεπτεμβριου 2001. 

Οπου IC2=LM339 συγκριτης και τα λεντακια δειχνουν την κατασταση της μπαταριας με πρασινο=καλη, κιτρινο=μετρια, κοκκινο=κακη

----------

-nikos- (16-10-12), 

agis68 (28-10-13), 

KOKAR (20-10-12), 

nikman (18-10-12), 

rama (17-10-12), 

Takiss (20-10-12)

----------


## ale george

Γεια σας
μολις τελειωσα τη κατασκευη αυτη για μια μπαταρια που εχω στο φωτοβολταικο μου
Ελπιζω να κανει δουλεια γιατι η μπαταρια αυτη ειναι παλια και πολυ ακριβη.
Σε καμια βδομαδα θα ξερω τα αποτελεσματα.
Αυτα.

----------


## rama

Ανέβασα και δύο φωτογραφίες από το κυκλωματάκι όπως το έφτιαξα. Παιδική κατασκευή, δείξτε έλεος!
Αν θέλετε μπορώ να γράψω και τους ακριβείς τύπους για τη δίοδο και το mosfet, αλλά δεν παίζει πολύ ρόλο αρκεί να κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά.
Το πρόσθετο κυκλωματάκι που ανέφερα οτι συμπεριέλαβα, είναι στη μία γωνίτσα η αντίσταση (1ΜΩ), δίπλα ένα ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτάκι (2,2μF/100V) και μία απλή δίοδος. Το πιό πιθανό είναι οτι απλά καταναλώνουν ενέργεια! Θα ήθελα ίσως τα φώτα σας κατά πόσον θα ήταν καλύτερα να αφαιρέσω την αντίσταση που είναι παράλληλη με τον πυκνωτή για να σταματήσει η διαρροή.
Για τον φίλο που ρώτησε για τις μπαταρίες βαθειάς εκφόρτισης, αυτές εκ κατασκευής αντέχουν περισσότερο (έχουν πιό χοντρές πλάκες) αλλά και πάλι η θειίκωση τους μειώνει τη χωρητικότητα και σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να φουσκώσει την κάσα της μπαταρίας και να αχρηστευτούν.
Για τον άλλο φίλο που ρώτησε για μεγαλύτερες χωρητικότητες, δε νομίζω να υπάρχει περιορισμός, απλά θα πάρει πολύ μεγαλύτερο διάστημα. Εκεί στα σίγουρα χρειάζεται παράλληλη ελαφρά φόρτιση.
Ενδεχομένως να μπορείς να πειράξεις και τις τιμές των αντιστάσεων που ορίζουν χρονικά το "άνοιξε-κλείσε" του 555 για να αλλάξεις τη συχνότητα, σε συνδυασμό ενδεχομένως με μεγαλύτερο πυκνωτή. Αν έχεις παλμογράφο, μπορείς να κάνεις παπάδες. 
Αγγελος

----------

gcostas (16-06-16)

----------


## -nikos-

> Να και το αντιστοιχο κυκλωμα του Ελεκτορ, απο το τευχος Σεπτεμβριου 2001. 
> 
> Οπου IC2=LM339 συγκριτης και τα λεντακια δειχνουν την κατασταση της μπαταριας με πρασινο=καλη, κιτρινο=μετρια, κοκκινο=κακη





ωραιο σχεδιο Τασο  και αυτοτροφωδοτουμενο,, 

αλλα εχω μια απορεια και για αυτο και για τα υποληπα σχεδια,,,

εφωσον ειναι αυτοτροφωδοτουμενα  δεν ξελιγονουν την μπαταρια ???

----------


## xsterg

οχι. δεν ξελιγωνουν την μπαταρια. ο λογος ειναι οτι η μπαταρια εχει πολυ μεγαλη χωρητικοτητα και το ρευμα που διαρρεει το κυκλωμα ειναι αρκετα μικρο σε σχεση με το ρευμα που δινουν οι μπαταριες των αυτοκινητων. αν θα υπαρχει προβλημα θα υπαρχει μονο με τις μικρες μπαταριες των 5 ah

----------


## tasosmos

Οντως τραβανε μερικες δεκαδες mA αυτα τα σχεδια οποτε γενικα δεν εχουν προβλημα οι μπαταριες. 

Στο σχεδιο του Ελεκτορ συγκεκριμενα μπορεις να συνδεσεις εναν μικρο φορτιστη στο σημειο Α στο σχεδιο (στην γραμμη των +12 κατευθειαν δλδ) για να παρεχει ενα ρευμα συντηρησης, ξεχασα να το αναφερω παραπανω.

Επισης υπ'οψιν οτι το για το L1 αρκει ενα μικρο πηνιο σε συσκευασια σαν αντισταση ή τα λιγο μεγαλυτερα που ειναι σαν πυκνωτης mkt σε μεγεθος.

----------


## -nikos-

η ''θεικωση κρυσταλων'' οπως λενε τα σχετικα σαιτ  δημειουργηται κατα την 

αποφορτιση της μπαταριας ,,,,,,,

αρα κατα την φωρτιση εχουμε μερικη αποθεικωση   ετσι ??

αρα αντι να φτιαξουμε εναν αδυναμο-αυτοτροφοδοτουμενο-ταλαντωτη που ΙΣΩΣ να αποθεικωνει τις μπαταριες,,

δεν θα ηταν καλυτερο να φτιαξουμε εναν Switching φωρτιστη που να φωρτιζει στο ενα Khz 

που να αποθεικωνει την μπαταρια καθε φωρα που την φωρτιζουμε ??

----------


## rama

Νίκο, όπως το επισήμανες, η φόρτιση δεν επιτυγχάνει και πλήρη αποθειίκωση. Αν υπάρχει μεγάλη εκφόρτιση, πάντα μένει θείο στις πλάκες και στην πράξη "μικραίνει" σε χωρητικότητα η μπαταρία σε κάθε κύκλο φόρτισης-εκφόρτισης, μέχρι που ένα ωραίο πρωί η μίζα δεν μπορεί να ανάψει τη μηχανή. Η δουλειά πρέπει να γίνει σιγά-σιγά για να επιστρέψει στο υγρό το θείο αντί να πέσει στον πάτο.
Επίσης, θειίκωση προκύπτει και όταν δεν υπάρχει πλήρης φόρτιση αλλά μόνο μερική. Στα αυτοκίνητα, για λόγους συντηρητικότητας οι αυτόματοι είναι ρυθμισμένοι να μην ανεβάζουν τη φόρτιση πάνω από το ~90%. Ετσι, ακόμα και οι μπαταρίες στα αμάξια που κινούνται τακτικά αναπτύσσουν θειίκωση.
Γενικά η προτεινόμενη διαδικασία είναι ένα συμπληρωματικό μέτρο.
Αν μπορείς να έχεις φόρτιση συντήρησης, είτε παλμική είναι είτε συνεχής, προλαμβάνεις τη θειίκωση. Το θέμα μας είναι τι κάνουμε αν δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε τη μπαταρία συνέχεια στη φόρτιση, ή τι κάνουμε για να σώσουμε μία μπαταρία που κατά τα άλλα είναι ΟΚ, και απλά έχει θειικωθεί (και ο ηλεκτρολόγος λέει "πάρε καινούργια" θαρρείς και μας περισσεύουν τα λεφτά).

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> αρα αντι να φτιαξουμε εναν αδυναμο-αυτοτροφοδοτουμενο-ταλαντωτη που ΙΣΩΣ να αποθεικωνει τις μπαταριες,,
> 
> δεν θα ηταν καλυτερο να φτιαξουμε εναν Switching φωρτιστη που να φωρτιζει στο ενα Khz 
> 
> που να αποθεικωνει την μπαταρια καθε φωρα που την φωρτιζουμε ??



Καλησπέρα, εξαιρετικό θέμα.

Φυσικά και μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε έναν "φορτιστή" υψηλής συχνότητας, που να τροφοδοτείται απο μια πηγή dc 12v ή 24v και να αναζωωγονεί/φορτίζει την θειικωμένη μπαταρία.
Ορίστε ενα απλό σχέδιο δοκιμασμένο

Οποιαδήποτε επιπλέον πληροφορία θα βοηθήσει, πείτε μου.

----------


## genti

Γιασας στην παρέα.
Πολύ ωραία θέμα έφερε ο Αγγελος
Πριν ένα χρόνο έχω φιάξει το κυκλωματάκι, και το έχω ακόμα, και βεβαια με μερικές αλλαγές.
Εγώ το δουλεύω από 1 khz - 4 khz ανάλογα με την η τις μπαταρίες.
Το κυκλωματάκι σώζει μπαταρίες.
Μπορεί ο κάθε ένας από μας να το φιάξει εφχολα.
Όση θέλουν ας πειραματιστούνε,δεν θα χάσουν και τίποτα.

----------


## ikaros1978

Συμφωνω και γω για την αξια του θεματος.Ενδιαφερον πραγματι.
Εγω ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης.Ενταξει το εφτιαξες το κυκλωμα.Μετα πρακτικα πως το χρησιμοποιεις?Και μιλαω για τον χρονο.Οσο δηλαδη εχεις μια μπαταρια να καθεται,καθε ποσο και για ποσο την συνδεεις στο κυκλωμα αυτο?η οσο πιο πολυ τοσο πιο καλα?Πρεπει να παρακολουθεις κατι?

----------


## tasosmos

Συμφωνα με το siliconchip και το elektor ο χρονος που χρειαζεται για να "συνελθει" εξαρταται απο την κατασταση της μπαταριας. Πρακτικα μπορεις να δεις αν ειναι οκ με βαση το πλατος των παλμων που εξαρταται απο την εσωτερικη αντισταση της μπαταριας. 
Στο κυκλωμα του Ελεκτορ που ανεβασα εχει και ενδειξη με led οπου πλατος περιπου <15V σημαινει οκ, <20V μετρια <30V κακη κατασταση.
Αν θες πιο ακριβη ενδειξη θα μπορουσες να φτιαξεις ενα καλυτερο κυκλωμα peak detector με βολτομετρο.

----------

ikaros1978 (18-10-12)

----------


## ale george

φιλε genti μηπως θα μπορουσες να μας δωσεις τις λεπτομερειες του κυκλωματος;
φαινεται πολυ καλυτερο απο ολα αυτα που εχω δει
Ευχαριστως θα το προτιμουσα
Και φιλε tasosmos εχεις καποιο σχεδιο κυκλωματος peak detector ;

----------


## -nikos-

> . Πρακτικα μπορεις να δεις αν ειναι οκ με βαση το πλατος των παλμων που εξαρταται απο την εσωτερικη αντισταση της μπαταριας. 
> .





πολυ ενδιαφερον, δηλ μπορεις να φτιαξεις καποιου τυπου batery-analyser παρακολουθωντας 
το ευρος παλμου ??

νομιζω οτι στο κυκλομα το ευρος παλμου ειναι προκαθορισμενο.

----------


## rama

Χαίρομαι πολύ που σας αρέσει το θέμα, κι ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια.
Στην περίπτωσή μου το κύκλωμα το έχω συνδεδεμένο σε 24ωρη βάση στη μπαταρία του αμαξιού που κάθεται, και κάθε ΣαββατοΚύριακο που έχω την ευκαιρία επιτήρησης του δίνω παράλληλα μία σιγανή φόρτιση για λίγες ώρες για να παραμένει τουλάχιστον μισοφορτισμένη. Η συγκεκριμένη μπαταρία είχε (κι έχει ακόμα) έντονα θέματα θειίκωσης. Δείχνει να αντιδρά καλά όμως, καθώς σε κάθε φόρτιση πάει όλο και πιό ψηλά το voltage, ενώ ζητά και περισσότερο ρεύμα μέχρι να φτάσει να βράζει το υγρό.
Περιστασιακά, το κύκλωμα το συνδέω και σε μπαταρίες στα αυτοκίνητα που είναι σε κανονική κίνηση, και τυγχάνει να κάτσουν ακίνητα για λίγες μέρες πχ το Σ-Κ, μόνο και μόνο για να αντιστρέψω την θειίκωση που συμβαίνει και φυσιολογικά. Όπως προανέφερα, επειδή στα αυτοκίνητα δεν γίνεται πλήρης φόρτιση (με τελικό στάδιο σε σιγανό ρεύμα), υπάρχει θειίκωση ακόμα και σε καινούργιες μπαταρίες. Το voltage που μετράμε είναι μία καλή ένδειξη φόρτισης, αλλά δεν λέει τίποτα για την θειίκωση η οποία δρά ως μηχανισμός που μειώνει τη χωρητικότητα. Με το βολτόμετρο θεωρούμε επαρκώς φορτισμένη τη μπαταρία, αλλά δεν έχουμε πάρει χαμπάρι οτι από τις Αh που επισήμως νομίζουμε οτι έχουμε, πλέον διαθέτουμε ωφέλιμες πολύ λιγότερες, κι έτσι όταν ζητάμε πολύ ρεύμα στην εκκίνηση ή χρειαστεί μία μεγάλη εκφόρτιση τότε γονατίζει η μπαταρία και αντιλαμβανόμαστε το πρόβλημα. Το θείο στις πλάκες ουσιαστικά δρά ως μονωτήρας, και περιορίζει τη λειτουργία της μπαταρίας. [Σκεφτείτε να απλώνατε ένα κάλυμμα στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της πλάκας του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα ποιό θα ήταν το αποτέλεσμα].
Στην βαριά θειικωμένη μπαταρία που δουλεύω τώρα, δεν χρειάζεται να παρακολουθώ κάτι σε ημερήσια βάση γιατί οι εξελίξεις είναι αργές. Κάθε δύο μέρες κοιτάζω με το βολτόμετρο να δώ που βρισκόμαστε ώστε να μην αδειάσει η μπαταρία, βάζω το αυτί να ακούσω οτι δουλεύει το κύκλωμα και με το χέρι αισθάνομαι οτι βγάζει μία αμυδρή θερμότητα (κυρίως το ένα πηνίο και η δίοδος), και είμαι ήσυχος.
Γενικά όσο μπορείς να αφήνεις το κύκλωμα να δουλεύει, καλό κάνει ακόμα και σε μπαταρίες που θεωρείς οτι δουλεύουν ρολόϊ. Το ιδανικό είναι να υπάρχει παράλληλα τροφοδοσία με trickle charger ή καλό αυτόματο φορτιστή (τριών σταδίων). Εγώ δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα αυτή, και κάνω περιστασιακή φόρτιση με ένα μαϊμού φορτιστάκι (πρώην τροφοδοτικό σταθερού τηλεφώνου).
Η όλη κατασκευή είναι απλούστατη και πολύ φτηνή, καθότι δεν απαιτείται κανένα εξωτικό υλικό. Με λίγα ευρώ και λίγο κολλητήρι είστε έτοιμοι.
Αγγελος

----------

ikaros1978 (18-10-12)

----------


## -nikos-

> Με το βολτόμετρο θεωρούμε επαρκώς φορτισμένη τη μπαταρία, αλλά δεν έχουμε πάρει χαμπάρι οτι από τις Αh που επισήμως νομίζουμε οτι έχουμε, πλέον διαθέτουμε ωφέλιμες πολύ λιγότερες, κι έτσι όταν ζητάμε πολύ ρεύμα στην εκκίνηση ή χρειαστεί μία μεγάλη εκφόρτιση τότε γονατίζει η μπαταρία και αντιλαμβανόμαστε το πρόβλημα. Αγγελος





σωστα,, με το βολτομετρο φενεται μονο αν εχει βραχικυκλομενο στιχειο η οχι.


θα με ενδιεφερε ομως αν η κατασκευη μπορουσε να μετρησει την εσωτερικη αντισταση
της μπαταριας  :Smile: με καποιο οργανο,,,,ακομα και με παλμογραφο

----------


## Manthosvf

καταρχας συγχαρητηρια για το θεμα παιδια εχω προβλημα με το L1 L2 δεν καταλαβα τις σπιρες και το παχος βρισκω και δισκολα υλικα εδω περα

----------


## ale george

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38071Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38087Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38088Χρησιμοποιώ αυτοκίνητα εναλλάξ, με μεγάλα μεσοδιαστήματα στα οποία είναι σε ακινησία. Ετσι, έχω γενικά ένα θέμα με τις μπαταρίες, μιάς και δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να αφήνω σε φόρτιση συντήρησης τις μπαταρίες. Ψάχνοντας το ζήτημα στο internet διαπίστωσα ότι το κλειδί είναι η αποφυγή της θειίκωσης των μπαταριών. Όλοι όσοι είναι στο κύκλωμα πωλήσεων μπαταριών κάνουν γαργάρα το θέμα της θειίκωσης, και με το παραμικρό πρόβλημα σπεύδουν να συστήσουν αντικατάσταση μπαταρίας. Αλλά αυτό είναι ακριβό σπόρ.
> Το συμπέρασμα από την έρευνά μου είναι ότι αν κάποιος περιορίσει τη θειίκωση της μπαταρίας που μένει εκτός φόρτισης, τότε η μπαταρία μπορεί να παραμείνει λειτουργική για πολλά χρόνια χωρίς πρόβλημα, αρκεί να φορτίζεται / χρησιμοποιείται περιστασιακά και να μην μείνει σε μόνιμη αχρηστία.
> Το 2000 είχε δημοσιευτεί ένα άρθρο του Alastair Couper στο τεύχος 77 (June / July 2000) του Αμερικανικού περιοδικού Home Power  [συνημμένο αρχείο] Ο Couper πρότεινε ένα απλό κύκλωμα για τη δημιουργία παλμών σχετικά υψηλού voltage και amperage με τροφοδοσία από την ίδια την μπαταρία.
> Η διαδικασία είναι αργή προφανώς, καθώς οι παλμοί πρέπει να αποδομήσουν σιγά-σιγά το θείο που προσκολλάται στις πλάκες και να το κάνουν να επιστρέψει στο υγρό διάλυμμα οξέων της μπαταρίας. Δεν επιδιώκουμε να ξεκολλήσει το θείο και να πέσει στον πάτο της μπαταρίας, όπως γίνεται με την προσθήκη ειδικών αλάτων ή την συνηθισμένη σύσταση των ειδημόνων για πολύωρη φόρτιση με υψηλή ένταση ρεύματος (όπου κοχλάζουν τα υγρά). Αν το θείο ξεκολλήσει με βίαιο τρόπο και καταλήξει ως στερεό υλικό στον πάτο αντί να διαλυθεί στα υγρά, τότε μπορεί να σχηματίσει βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ των πλακών αχρηστεύοντας την μπαταρία.
> Με πολύ μικρό κόστος αγόρασα τα υλικά του κυκλώματος του Couper, και χωρίς να έχω πρότερη εμπειρία, έφτιαξα σε πλακέτα το κυκλωματάκι το οποίο δουλεύει πολύ καλά, και τραβάει κάπου 0.03Α (δεν έχω μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια μέτρησης). Δεν έβαλα ακριβώς τον τύπο του MOSFET και της γρήγορης διόδου που ορίζει το κύκλωμα, αλλά κάποια ισοδύναμα. Ούτως ή άλλως, ορισμένα υλικά δεν χρειάζεται να είναι στο ακριβώς, όπως πχ στα πηνία. Ο Φανός στα Εξάρχεια πάντως έχει μέχρι και τα σωστά πηνιάκια. Το κύκλωμα χωρά άνετα σε μία πλακετίτσα περίπου 4 x 6 cm, και αν θέλει κάποιος μπορεί να το κάνει ακόμα μικρότερο. Εγώ ως πρωτάρης δεν έκανα βέλτιστη χρήση της πλακέτας. 
> Το εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι η μπαταρία στην οποία κάνω δοκιμές με τον αποθειικωτή παρουσίασε άμεσα ελαφρά αύξηση του voltage (παρά την κατανάλωση ενέργειας), ενώ σε περιοδικές φορτίσεις με ένα απλό float charger δείχνει να αντιδρά όλο και καλύτερα κρατώντας υψηλότερο βαθμό φόρτισης.
> Το κύκλωμα κάνει το εξής: ένας πυκνωτής φορτίζεται από την μπαταρία στο 95% του χρόνου, και στο υπόλοιπο 5% το κύκλωμα εκφορτίζει τον πυκνωτή μέσω ενός πηνίου επιστρέφοντας ένα παλμό με σχετικά υψηλό voltage και κάποια ένταση στην μπαταρία. Και όλα αυτά 1000 φορές το δευτερόλεπτο. [Βάζοντας το αυτί κοντά στο MOSFET που ανοιγοκλείνει το κύκλωμα, μπορεί να ακούσει κανείς τον οξύ ήχο του 1 KHz με την οποία έχει ρυθμιστεί να οδηγείται το MOSFET από το ολοκληρωμένο 555]. 
> Με παλμογράφο ή πολύμετρο με ένδειξη peak voltage έχουν μετρηθεί μέχρι 55V και 6Α από άλλους ιδιοκατασκευαστές, αλλά εγώ δεν έχω τέτοια εργαλεία. Αντίθετα, πρόσθεσα ένα μικρό κυκλωματάκι με έναν ακόμα πυκνωτή+αντίσταση και δίοδο, μήπως και πάρω κάποια ένδειξη του voltage του παλμού. Κάπως μάταια βέβαια, αφού το απλό πολύμετρό μου δεν προλαβαίνει να αρπάξει την ένδειξη της μέγιστης διαφοράς δυναμικού, και το πολύ δείχνει 18V. Ένα αναλογικό βολτόμετρο που δοκίμασα δείχνει ακόμα χαμηλότερα, αφού τρώει περισσότερη ενέργεια από τον πυκνωτή για να κρατήσει την ένδειξή του. 
> Εστω κι έτσι όμως, αυτό το voltage είναι μία χρήσιμη ένδειξη. Όσο προχωράει η διαδικασία της απο-θειίκωσης και πέφτει η εσωτερική αντίσταση της μπαταρίας, τόσο μειώνεται το peak voltage. Αρκεί λοιπόν να παρακολουθεί κανείς την εξέλιξη της ένδειξης αυτής, χωρίς απαραίτητα να έχει την πραγματική τιμή, για να καταλάβει την πορεία της αποθείκωσης. Αν βέβαια υπάρχει το κατάλληλο όργανο μέτρησης, ακόμα καλύτερα. Σε μία πλήρως αποθειικωμένη μπαταρία οι παλμοί δεν ξεπερνάνε τα 20V. 
> ...







> Γιασας στην παρέα.
> Πολύ ωραία θέμα έφερε ο Αγγελος
> Πριν χρόνο έχω φιάξει το κυκλωματάκι, και το έχω ακόμα, και βεβαια με μερικές αλλαγές.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38086
> Εγώ το δουλεύω από 1 khz - 4 khz ανάλογα με την η τις μπαταρίες.
> Το κυκλωματάκι σώζει μπαταρίες.
> Μπορεί ο κάθε ένας από μας να το φιάξει εφχολα.
> Όση θέλουν ας πειραματιστούνε,δεν θα χάσουν και τίποτα.



φιλε genti μηπως θα μπορουσες να μας δωσεις τις λεπτομερειες του κυκλωματος;
φαινεται πολυ καλυτερο απο ολα αυτα που εχω δει
Ευχαριστως θα το προτιμουσα

----------


## ale george

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38071Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38087Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38088Χρησιμοποιώ αυτοκίνητα εναλλάξ, με μεγάλα μεσοδιαστήματα στα οποία είναι σε ακινησία. Ετσι, έχω γενικά ένα θέμα με τις μπαταρίες, μιάς και δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να αφήνω σε φόρτιση συντήρησης τις μπαταρίες. Ψάχνοντας το ζήτημα στο internet διαπίστωσα ότι το κλειδί είναι η αποφυγή της θειίκωσης των μπαταριών. Όλοι όσοι είναι στο κύκλωμα πωλήσεων μπαταριών κάνουν γαργάρα το θέμα της θειίκωσης, και με το παραμικρό πρόβλημα σπεύδουν να συστήσουν αντικατάσταση μπαταρίας. Αλλά αυτό είναι ακριβό σπόρ.
> Το συμπέρασμα από την έρευνά μου είναι ότι αν κάποιος περιορίσει τη θειίκωση της μπαταρίας που μένει εκτός φόρτισης, τότε η μπαταρία μπορεί να παραμείνει λειτουργική για πολλά χρόνια χωρίς πρόβλημα, αρκεί να φορτίζεται / χρησιμοποιείται περιστασιακά και να μην μείνει σε μόνιμη αχρηστία.
> Το 2000 είχε δημοσιευτεί ένα άρθρο του Alastair Couper στο τεύχος 77 (June / July 2000) του Αμερικανικού περιοδικού Home Power  [συνημμένο αρχείο] Ο Couper πρότεινε ένα απλό κύκλωμα για τη δημιουργία παλμών σχετικά υψηλού voltage και amperage με τροφοδοσία από την ίδια την μπαταρία.
> Η διαδικασία είναι αργή προφανώς, καθώς οι παλμοί πρέπει να αποδομήσουν σιγά-σιγά το θείο που προσκολλάται στις πλάκες και να το κάνουν να επιστρέψει στο υγρό διάλυμμα οξέων της μπαταρίας. Δεν επιδιώκουμε να ξεκολλήσει το θείο και να πέσει στον πάτο της μπαταρίας, όπως γίνεται με την προσθήκη ειδικών αλάτων ή την συνηθισμένη σύσταση των ειδημόνων για πολύωρη φόρτιση με υψηλή ένταση ρεύματος (όπου κοχλάζουν τα υγρά). Αν το θείο ξεκολλήσει με βίαιο τρόπο και καταλήξει ως στερεό υλικό στον πάτο αντί να διαλυθεί στα υγρά, τότε μπορεί να σχηματίσει βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ των πλακών αχρηστεύοντας την μπαταρία.
> Με πολύ μικρό κόστος αγόρασα τα υλικά του κυκλώματος του Couper, και χωρίς να έχω πρότερη εμπειρία, έφτιαξα σε πλακέτα το κυκλωματάκι το οποίο δουλεύει πολύ καλά, και τραβάει κάπου 0.03Α (δεν έχω μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια μέτρησης). Δεν έβαλα ακριβώς τον τύπο του MOSFET και της γρήγορης διόδου που ορίζει το κύκλωμα, αλλά κάποια ισοδύναμα. Ούτως ή άλλως, ορισμένα υλικά δεν χρειάζεται να είναι στο ακριβώς, όπως πχ στα πηνία. Ο Φανός στα Εξάρχεια πάντως έχει μέχρι και τα σωστά πηνιάκια. Το κύκλωμα χωρά άνετα σε μία πλακετίτσα περίπου 4 x 6 cm, και αν θέλει κάποιος μπορεί να το κάνει ακόμα μικρότερο. Εγώ ως πρωτάρης δεν έκανα βέλτιστη χρήση της πλακέτας. 
> Το εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι η μπαταρία στην οποία κάνω δοκιμές με τον αποθειικωτή παρουσίασε άμεσα ελαφρά αύξηση του voltage (παρά την κατανάλωση ενέργειας), ενώ σε περιοδικές φορτίσεις με ένα απλό float charger δείχνει να αντιδρά όλο και καλύτερα κρατώντας υψηλότερο βαθμό φόρτισης.
> Το κύκλωμα κάνει το εξής: ένας πυκνωτής φορτίζεται από την μπαταρία στο 95% του χρόνου, και στο υπόλοιπο 5% το κύκλωμα εκφορτίζει τον πυκνωτή μέσω ενός πηνίου επιστρέφοντας ένα παλμό με σχετικά υψηλό voltage και κάποια ένταση στην μπαταρία. Και όλα αυτά 1000 φορές το δευτερόλεπτο. [Βάζοντας το αυτί κοντά στο MOSFET που ανοιγοκλείνει το κύκλωμα, μπορεί να ακούσει κανείς τον οξύ ήχο του 1 KHz με την οποία έχει ρυθμιστεί να οδηγείται το MOSFET από το ολοκληρωμένο 555]. 
> Με παλμογράφο ή πολύμετρο με ένδειξη peak voltage έχουν μετρηθεί μέχρι 55V και 6Α από άλλους ιδιοκατασκευαστές, αλλά εγώ δεν έχω τέτοια εργαλεία. Αντίθετα, πρόσθεσα ένα μικρό κυκλωματάκι με έναν ακόμα πυκνωτή+αντίσταση και δίοδο, μήπως και πάρω κάποια ένδειξη του voltage του παλμού. Κάπως μάταια βέβαια, αφού το απλό πολύμετρό μου δεν προλαβαίνει να αρπάξει την ένδειξη της μέγιστης διαφοράς δυναμικού, και το πολύ δείχνει 18V. Ένα αναλογικό βολτόμετρο που δοκίμασα δείχνει ακόμα χαμηλότερα, αφού τρώει περισσότερη ενέργεια από τον πυκνωτή για να κρατήσει την ένδειξή του. 
> Εστω κι έτσι όμως, αυτό το voltage είναι μία χρήσιμη ένδειξη. Όσο προχωράει η διαδικασία της απο-θειίκωσης και πέφτει η εσωτερική αντίσταση της μπαταρίας, τόσο μειώνεται το peak voltage. Αρκεί λοιπόν να παρακολουθεί κανείς την εξέλιξη της ένδειξης αυτής, χωρίς απαραίτητα να έχει την πραγματική τιμή, για να καταλάβει την πορεία της αποθείκωσης. Αν βέβαια υπάρχει το κατάλληλο όργανο μέτρησης, ακόμα καλύτερα. Σε μία πλήρως αποθειικωμένη μπαταρία οι παλμοί δεν ξεπερνάνε τα 20V. 
> ...







> Γιασας στην παρέα.
> Πολύ ωραία θέμα έφερε ο Αγγελος
> Πριν ένα χρόνο έχω φιάξει το κυκλωματάκι, και το έχω ακόμα, και βεβαια με μερικές αλλαγές.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38086
> Εγώ το δουλεύω από 1 khz - 4 khz ανάλογα με την η τις μπαταρίες.
> Το κυκλωματάκι σώζει μπαταρίες.
> Μπορεί ο κάθε ένας από μας να το φιάξει εφχολα.
> Όση θέλουν ας πειραματιστούνε,δεν θα χάσουν και τίποτα.







> Συμφωνα με το siliconchip και το elektor ο χρονος που χρειαζεται για να "συνελθει" εξαρταται απο την κατασταση της μπαταριας. Πρακτικα μπορεις να δεις αν ειναι οκ με βαση το πλατος των παλμων που εξαρταται απο την εσωτερικη αντισταση της μπαταριας. 
> Στο κυκλωμα του Ελεκτορ που ανεβασα εχει και ενδειξη με led οπου πλατος περιπου <15V σημαινει οκ, <20V μετρια <30V κακη κατασταση.
> Αν θες πιο ακριβη ενδειξη θα μπορουσες να φτιαξεις ενα καλυτερο κυκλωμα peak detector με βολτομετρο.



φιλε tasosmos Αυτο ΤΟ κυκλωμα peak detector με βολτομετρο αν μπορεσεις καντου ενα ποστ αν το εχεις.

----------


## rama

Μάνθο, δεν έχω τεχνικές γνώσεις, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα και τα υλικά του τα μελέτησα αναγκαστικά. Το πηνίο των 1000μH μπορεί να είναι στο περίπου, μιάς και το κύκλωμα αφήνει αρκετή ώρα να περνά το ρεύμα μέσα του για να φορτίσει ο πυκνωτής. Δεν είναι κανένα σοβαρό ρεύμα, με 100mA είσαι ΟΚ. Το πηνίο που πήρα είναι choke που μοιάζει με ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή.
Το άλλο πηνίο όμως, έστω κι αν δεν είναι ακριβώς 220μΗ, πρέπει να είναι εκεί κοντά γιατί είναι κρίσιμο το χρονικό διάστημα στο οποίο η ενέργεια του παλμού αποθηκεύεται στο πηνίο αυτό. Και κυρίως είναι απαραίτητο να έχει αμπεράτο σύρμα μιάς και ο παλμός έχει κάποια ένταση. Το κύκλωμα ζητάει προδιαγραφή για 6Α, αν και ακούγεται λίγο υπερβολικό.
Αν δεν μπορείς να βρείς τα υλικά (ο Φανός στα Εξάρχεια τα έχει και τα δύο πηνία πάντως), δες την περίπτωση να τυλίξεις μόνος σου τα πηνία, είτε με χρήση πηνιόμετρου αν έχεις είτε κατά προσέγγιση (πατέντα με μεταβλητές αντιστάσεις, μικρό μετασχηματιστή και πολύμετρο). Είναι πιό απλό από όσο ακούγεται, και σχεδόν τσάμπα.
Αγγελος

ΥΓ το κύκλωμα του peak voltage detector το θέλω κι εγώ!

----------


## xsterg

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38076
> Να και το αντιστοιχο κυκλωμα του Ελεκτορ, απο το τευχος Σεπτεμβριου 2001. 
> 
> Οπου IC2=LM339 συγκριτης και τα λεντακια δειχνουν την κατασταση της μπαταριας με πρασινο=καλη, κιτρινο=μετρια, κοκκινο=κακη



Οκτώβριος 2001

----------


## tasosmos

> Οκτώβριος 2001



Στην Αγγλικη εκδοση ειναι Σεπτεμβριου, ξεχασα να το αναφερω.

Οσον αφορα το peak detector δεν εχω καποιο συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμα να προτεινω, καποιο απλο με τελεστικους θα ειναι οκ αφου δεν υπαρχουν κι ιδιαιτερες απαιτησεις. Απλα χρησιμοποιηστε καναν διαιρετη τασης ή/και μια ζενερ στην εισοδο για να περιοριστει το πλατος κατω απο το οριο λειτουργιας του τελεστικου.

----------


## xsterg

θα φτιαξω το κυκλωμα αυτο του ελεκτορ και θα σας πω εντυπωσεις.

----------


## Manthosvf

ok θα ψαξο μπας και βρω ετιμα  ευχαριστω





> Μάνθο, δεν έχω τεχνικές γνώσεις, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα και τα υλικά του τα μελέτησα αναγκαστικά. Το πηνίο των 1000μH μπορεί να είναι στο περίπου, μιάς και το κύκλωμα αφήνει αρκετή ώρα να περνά το ρεύμα μέσα του για να φορτίσει ο πυκνωτής. Δεν είναι κανένα σοβαρό ρεύμα, με 100mA είσαι ΟΚ. Το πηνίο που πήρα είναι choke που μοιάζει με ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή.
> Το άλλο πηνίο όμως, έστω κι αν δεν είναι ακριβώς 220μΗ, πρέπει να είναι εκεί κοντά γιατί είναι κρίσιμο το χρονικό διάστημα στο οποίο η ενέργεια του παλμού αποθηκεύεται στο πηνίο αυτό. Και κυρίως είναι απαραίτητο να έχει αμπεράτο σύρμα μιάς και ο παλμός έχει κάποια ένταση. Το κύκλωμα ζητάει προδιαγραφή για 6Α, αν και ακούγεται λίγο υπερβολικό.
> Αν δεν μπορείς να βρείς τα υλικά (ο Φανός στα Εξάρχεια τα έχει και τα δύο πηνία πάντως), δες την περίπτωση να τυλίξεις μόνος σου τα πηνία, είτε με χρήση πηνιόμετρου αν έχεις είτε κατά προσέγγιση (πατέντα με μεταβλητές αντιστάσεις, μικρό μετασχηματιστή και πολύμετρο). Είναι πιό απλό από όσο ακούγεται, και σχεδόν τσάμπα.
> Αγγελος
> 
> ΥΓ το κύκλωμα του peak voltage detector το θέλω κι εγώ!

----------


## SWEETMARYKAL

καλό απόγευμα, αν μπορέσεις ανέβασε μια λίστα με τα εξαρτήματα που χρησιμοποίησες.

----------


## Manthosvf

εγω εδω που ειμαι ουτε πηνια βρηκα ουτε irf ουτε 555 μονο αντιστασης :/  αν μπορει καποιος απο θεσσ να μου τα στηλη με ταχυδρομειο θα με διευκολύνει βαγγελη ακους  :Smile:  βοηθα τιν κατασταση

----------


## KOKAR

> εγω εδω που ειμαι ουτε πηνια βρηκα ουτε irf ουτε 555 μονο αντιστασης :/  αν μπορει καποιος απο θεσσ να μου τα στηλη με ταχυδρομειο θα με διευκολύνει βαγγελη ακους  βοηθα τιν κατασταση



αν έχεις κανένα χαλασμένο τροφοδοτικό θα βρεις τα πιο πολλά !

----------


## Manthosvf

exw1 apo laptop kai 3 apo pc το θεμα ειναι πως δεν εχω πολυμετρο για πηνια

----------


## KOKAR

άνοιξε ενα τροφοδοτικό και σίγουρα θα βρεις και το FET αλλά και ενα πηνίο σαν αυτό που εχει χρησιμοποιήσει ο Άγγελος

----------


## Manthosvf

αυριο θα κοιτάξω και το μικρο πηνιο που θα το βρω?

----------


## rama

Τα υλικά που χρησιμοποίησα είναι τα εξής:

Q1 *IRF9640* P-channel MOSFET, αντί του IRF9Z34 (υπάρχουν πολλές επιλογές, κάνει ένα οποιοδήποτε αρκεί να αντέχει το ρεύμα και το voltage)

U1 ολοκληρωμένο *LM**555**CN*

D1 δίοδος *BU**1560* αντί της GI826CT (οποιαδήποτε κάνει τη δουλειά αρκεί να είναι τύπου «Fast recovery» και να αντέχει τουλάχιστον 6A & 100V)

C1 *33 μ**F**/16**V* ηλεκτρολυτικός αντί του 30 μF/16V

C2 *0.0022 μ**F* φακοειδής κεραμικός (αναγράφει 222)

C3 *0.047 μ**F* φακοειδής κεραμικός πυκνωτής (ενδεχομένως να αναγράφει 47nF που είναι ακριβώς η ίδια χωρητικότητα)

C4 *100 μ**F**/25**V* ηλεκτρολυτικός αντί του 100 μF/16V (δεν ξέρω αν είναι «low impedance type» μιάς και τον ξήλωσα από ένα τροφοδοτικό)

R1 *470 k**Ω* *1/4W*

R2 *22 k**Ω* *1/4W*

R3 *330* *Ω* *1/4W*

R4 *330* *Ω* *1/4W*

L1 *220 μ**H* τοροειδές πηνίο με πυρήνα κίτρινο & λευκό, δηλ κατάλληλο για ρεύμα DC (οποιοδήποτε πηνίο κάνει μιάς και δεν είναι RF εφαρμογή, αρκεί να αντέχει γρήγορες ριπές των 6Α)

L2 *1000 μ**H* Ferrite choke, 100 mA (αυτό που πήρα γράφει πάνω 102J και μοιάζει με μεγαλούτσικο ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή), δεν χρειάζεται μεγάλη ακρίβεια, ούτως ή άλλως οι ανοχές είναι αρκετά μεγάλες

Να επισημάνω πάλι, ότι επειδή το κύκλωμα τραβάει έστω λίγο ρεύμα, προκειμένου να μην εξαντλείται η μπαταρία, χρειάζεται ένα από τα παρακάτω:
* περιστασιακή φόρτιση της μπαταρίας
* συνεχής φόρτιση συντήρησης (trickle charge) παράλληλα με τον αποθειικωτή
* ανεξάρτητη τροφοδοσία του κυκλώματος χρονισμού με παροχή 12VDC πέριξ του πυκνωτή C1 και αφαίρεση της αντίστασης R1 από το κύκλωμα.

Αγγελος

----------


## SWEETMARYKAL

καλό απόγευμα μήπως ξέρει κάποιος πώς γίνεται η μέτρηση πηνίου με πολύμετρο?

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν μπορεις να το μετρησεις αμεσα εκτος κι αν εχει σχετικη λειτουργια το πολυμετρο σου.

Ειτε πρεπει να φτιαξεις ενα μετατροπεα οπως αυτο: http://www.electro-tech-online.com/c...ultimeter.html (αν ψαξεις μπορεις να βρεις και καλυτερα, πιο συνθετα κυκλωματα) ειτε να ακολουθησεις καποια αλλη σχετικη μεθοδο. Ενδεικτικα βλ http://daycounter.com/Articles/How-T...ductance.phtml

----------


## rama

Προτιμότερο φυσικά είναι το πηνιόμετρο, αλλά κι εκεί υπάρχουν μεγάλες ανοχές στα φτηνά μοντέλα των 30 ευρω, και δυστυχώς τα πιό ακριβή όργανα είναι στα 200 ευρώ και βάλε.
Υπάρχει μία μπακάλικη μέθοδος μέτρησης με πολύμετρο όμως. Θα χρειαστείς ένα μικρό μετασχηματιστή που να βγάζει χαμηλό ρεύμα σε χαμηλή τάση, πχ κατι σαν 12V 10W, και μπόλικες αντιστάσεις χαμηλών Ohm.
Κάνεις το εξής κύκλωμα: βάζεις εν σειρά το πακέτο με τις αντιστάσεις και το πηνίο, κλείνοντας το κύκλωμα στο δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή χωρίς ανόρθωση (δηλαδή δουλεύεις μόνο με εναλλασόμενο ρεύμα). Μετράς το voltage (εναλλασόμενο!) στις δύο άκρες του πηνίου, και στις δύο άκρες του πακέτου των αντιστάσεων. Μεταβάλλεις τη συνολική αντίσταση κάνοντας διάφορες συνδέσεις των αντιστάσεων εν σειρά και παράλληλα, μέχρι να καταφέρεις το AC voltage στο πηνίο και τις αντιστάσεις να είναι το ίδιο. Στην πράξη, θέλεις να προκαλείς με τις αντιστάσεις την ίδια πτώση στο voltage με αυτή του πηνίου.
Πρόσεξε αν βάζεις εν σειρά αντιστάσεις να έχουν επαρκή αντοχή σε ισχύ για να μην ψηθούν. Αν έχεις κάποια μεταβλητή αντίσταση, φυσικά όλα αυτά είναι πιό απλά.... αλλιώς είναι μεγάλη σπαζοκεφαλιά.
Ας πούμε λοιπόν οτι πέτυχες τη σωστή αντίσταση. Μετράς τα Ohm στο μπουκέτο με τις αντιστάσεις, και βάζεις το νούμερο αυτό στη θέση του αριθμητή σε κλάσμα με παρονομαστή τον αριθμό 314,16 (= 2 * π * 50Hz). Το πηλίκο της διαίρεσης αυτής μας δίνει σε Henry την επαγωγή του πηνίου.
Και μετά από όλα αυτά, αγοράζεις ένα φτηνό πηνιόμετρο / καπασιτόμετρο για να είσαι σίγουρος!

----------


## SWEETMARYKAL

όταν λες  ανεξάρτητη τροφοδοσία του κυκλώματος χρονισμού με παροχή 12VDC πέριξ του πυκνωτή C1 και αφαίρεση της αντίστασης R1 από το κύκλωμα.τι εννοείς?

----------


## rama

Το κύκλωμα του ολοκληρωμένου που ανοιγοκλείνει το MOSFET χρειάζεται κάποια ενέργεια. Αντί αυτή η ενέργεια να έρχεται από τη μπαταρία και σιγά-σιγά να την εκφορτίζεις, καλύτερα είναι να προσφέρεται από εξωτερική πηγή.
Αν έχεις πάντως παράλληλη φόρτιση συντήρησης ή βρίσκεται σε χρήση η μπαταρία και φορτίζεται αυτόματα, ούτως ή άλλως τροφοδοτείται συνέχεια οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα σοβαρής εκφόρτισής της.

----------


## SWEETMARYKAL

όταν λες "βρίσκεται σε χρήση η μπαταρία και φορτίζεται αυτόματα" εννοείς να είναι αναμμένη η μηχανή ή να μην έχουν βγει οι πόλοι της μπαταρίας? η φόρτιση συντήρησης τι είναι?

----------


## rama

Με το όρο χρήση, εννοώ να είναι σε αυτοκίνητο που κινείται τακτικά και επομένως η μπαταρία είναι συνέχεια αρκετά καλά φορτισμένη.
Φόρτιση συντήρησης είναι η φόρτιση με πολύ χαμηλό ρεύμα (50-100mA) σε μπαταρίες που δεν βρίσκονται σε χρήση, ώστε να αποφευχθεί η φυσιολογική, αργή εκφόρτισή τους. Η βαθειά, μακροπρόθεσμη εκφόρτιση σε μία μπαταρία που κάθεται αχρησιμοποίητη είναι που τις καταστρέφει, καθώς το θείο που κάθεται στις πλάκες προκαλεί μηχανική διαστολή, με αποτέλεσμα να ραγίζουν οι πλάκες και να βραχυκυκλώνουν. Ακόμα και οπτικά, μία άχρηστη θειίκωμένη μπαταρία ξεχωρίζει από το ότι η κάσα της φουσκώνει από τη μηχανική διαστολή των πλακών.
Υπάρχουν μικροί φορτιστές που κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά της συντήρησης. Ακόμα κι ένα μικρό ηλιακό panel μπορεί να επιτελέσει αυτό το ρόλο, δίνοντας τακτικά κάποιο ρεύμα για να κρατά ζωντανή τη μπαταρία.

----------


## SWEETMARYKAL

σε ευχαριστώ για τις πολύτιμες πληροφορίες σου.το αυτοκίνητό μου το χρησιμοποιώ 1 φορά την εβδομάδα και έχει μπαταρία 4 ετών σε αραιά χρονικά διαστήματα την φορτίζω με φορτιστή μπαταριών αυτοκινήτου.πιστεύω ότι με το κύκλωμα αυτό δεν θα χρειαστεί επιπλέον φόρτιση. Δηλαδή θα το τοποθετώ για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα θα την μετρώ με το πολύμετρο για να διαπιστώσω τα 12,5V-13V περίπου, ώστε να την επαναφέρω και να διατηρείται σε καλή κατάσταση.

----------


## NOE

Ερώτηση, αν τα πηνία είναι αέρος, και όχι με πυρήνα φερρίτη, υπάρχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## NOE

πείτε εντυπώσεις ρε παιδιά όσοι το χρησιμοποιείτε πολλές μέρες, κάνει δουλεία? Εγώ τύλιξα τα πηνία σε δαχτυλίδι φερρίτη αφού στην Θεσσαλονίκη δεν βρήκα πουθενά να τα αγοράσω και υλοποίησα την κατασκευή προχθές. Από τότε το έχω σε μια μπαταρία που σε καλή κατάσταση οπότε δεν έχω βγάλει συμπεράσματα σχετικά με την αποτελεσματικότητα του. Σύντομα θα το δοκιμάσω σε θεικομένη μπαταριά.

----------


## rama

Δημήτρη, θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις υπομονή για τις βαριές περιπτώσεις θειίκωσης.
Εχω συμπληρώσει 2 μήνες στην πιό δύσκολη περίπτωση μπαταρίας που αντιμετώπισα ως τώρα. Εδώ και μερικές βδομάδες έχω πάρει ενδείξεις από μερικά πειράματα που έκανα οτι η μπαταρία έχει επανέλθει εξαιρετικά, αλλά την αφήνω κι άλλο συνδεδεμένη με το κύκλωμα μιάς και κατάφερα για πρώτη φορά να έχω φόρτιση συντήρησης πάνω στη μπαταρία (13.2V, 80mA). Οπότε από εδώ και μπρός, με παράλληλη φόρτιση συντήρησης τα πράγματα θα είναι πολύ πιό αποτελεσματικά.
Για την ερώτησή σου σχετικά με το πηνίο, δεν γνωρίζω να σου απαντήσω. Ισως μπορεί κάποιος με τεχνικές γνώσεις να μας διαφωτίσει?

----------


## tasosmos

Χωρις πυρηνα εχεις σημαντικα χαμηλοτερη τιμη αυτεπαγωγης, θα ηθελε πολλες σπειρες παραπανω για να πιασεις τα εκατονταδες μΗ. 
Δες πχ http://www.daycounter.com/Calculator...lculator.phtml

----------


## Xapns

Ενδιαφέρουσα η κατασκευή παιδιά,σκέφτομαι κι εγώ να την κάνω πράξη γιατί δεν συμφέρει να αλλάζω μπαταρίες μία φορά το χρόνο ή δύο...
Μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω γιατί μου αρέσει να είναι εφετζίδικες οι κατασκευές που κάνω....
Θα μπορούσε να μπει στην κατασκευή κάτι τέτοιο
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-LED-DC2...item20ce352021
για την συνεχή ένδειξη των βολτ;Αρκούν τα βολτ για να βλέπουμε την κατάσταση της μπαταρίας;Θέλει κάτι άλλο;
Υπάρχει και για αμπέρ.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Amme...item3ccb7ecafa
Είμαι άσχετος από ηλεκτρονικά,απλά το ρωτάω γιατί κάπου διάβασα σε προηγούμενα ποστ για ένδειξη με led σε κάποια βολτ.
Έτσι για να είναι πιο ολοκληρωμένη η κατασκευή.

----------


## Scotty

Ενδιαφερουσα κατασκευη , θα την φτιαξω και εγω και για τις μπαταριες που χρησιμοποιω σε φωτοβολταικα , ελπιζω να μην υπαρχει προβλημα .

Επι τη ευκαιρια , πωλουνται στο εμποριο τετοιες κατασκευες??

----------


## rama

Υπάρχουν διάφορες μετρήσεις για να διαπιστώσεις την υγεία της μπαταρίας, αλλά το πιό απλό είναι να βλέπεις το voltage που κρατάει όταν την ελέγξεις αρκετή ώρα μετά από φόρτιση, και ο ρυθμός με τον οποίο εκφορτίζεται όταν βρίσκεται σε "ακινησία". Αυτή η μέτρηση δεν καλύπτει πολύ καλά την περίπτωση μηχανικού βραχυκυκλώματος των πλακών, αλλά πάντως δίνει μία καλή ένδειξη της γενικής κατάστασης.
Το βολτόμετρο είναι καλό να υπάρχει, αλλά το αμπερόμετρο δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα.
Στο εμπόριο έχω δει στο εξωτερικό να διαφημίζονται συσκευές που υποτίθεται κάνουν "μάγια" σε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα ή λεπτά, αλλά αυτό είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο μιάς και για να γίνει η δουλειά πρέπει να συντελεστεί αργά και σιγανά.

ΥΓ η τελευταία μπαταρία που αποθειίκωσα έχει γίνει περδίκι, αν και ήταν πολύ χάλια!

----------


## Holy Driver

Καλημέρα

Γίνεται στο κύκλωμα αποθειίκωσης του Ελεκτορ, να κόψουμε τον πολύ ενοχλητικό ήχο του πηνίου, χωρίς να δημιουργείται πρόβλημα σε αυτό;

----------


## sofos7

Καλησπέρα παιδία. Βρίσκω το θέμα πολύ ενδιαφέρων και έχω κάποιες απορίες στα κυκλώματα που παρουσιάστηκαν.

1ο κύκλωμα: Γράφει "+12V" και "-12V",προφανώς έχει γίνει τυπογραφικό λάθος και αντι για "-12V" είναι "0".

2ο κύκλωμα (Ελέκτορ):Έχει ενα κυκλάκι με δυο γραμμές και απο κάτω γράφει "Α",προφανώς αυτό είναι ένα σημείο ελέγχου .
Εκεί που γράφει Κ1 συνδέουμε την μπαταρία.
Στο ίδιο κύκλωμα (Ελέκτορ) παρατηρώ ότι έχει ξεχωριστή τροφοδοσία +12V,αλλά μπορώ να συνδέσω το κύκλωμα απευθείας επάνω στη μπαταρία,εκεί που λέει "+12V" μαζί με το "+" του  Κ1 στο θετικό πόλο, και γείωση μαζί με το "-" του Κ1 στον αρνητικό πόλο.
Αν συνδέσω ξεχωριστή τροφοδοσία στο "+12" δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να περάσουν 8-10Α απο το πηνίο L1 και να δημιουργήση πρόβλημα;
Διορθώστε με αν κάνω κάπου λάθος.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ειμαι στο ψησιμο!

----------


## sofos7

> Καλησπέρα παιδία. Βρίσκω το θέμα πολύ ενδιαφέρων και έχω κάποιες απορίες στα κυκλώματα που παρουσιάστηκαν.
> 
> 1ο κύκλωμα: Γράφει "+12V" και "-12V",προφανώς έχει γίνει τυπογραφικό λάθος και αντι για "-12V" είναι "0".
> 
> 2ο κύκλωμα (Ελέκτορ):Έχει ενα κυκλάκι με δυο γραμμές και απο κάτω γράφει "Α",προφανώς αυτό είναι ένα σημείο ελέγχου .
> Εκεί που γράφει Κ1 συνδέουμε την μπαταρία.
> Στο ίδιο κύκλωμα (Ελέκτορ) παρατηρώ ότι έχει ξεχωριστή τροφοδοσία +12V,αλλά μπορώ να συνδέσω το κύκλωμα απευθείας επάνω στη μπαταρία,εκεί που λέει "+12V" μαζί με το "+" του  Κ1 στο θετικό πόλο, και γείωση μαζί με το "-" του Κ1 στον αρνητικό πόλο.
> Αν συνδέσω ξεχωριστή τροφοδοσία στο "+12" δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να περάσουν 8-10Α απο το πηνίο L1 και να δημιουργήση πρόβλημα;
> Διορθώστε με αν κάνω κάπου λάθος.
> Ευχαριστώ.



Κάποια απάντηση;;

----------


## rama

sofos7, τώρα πρόσεξα το μήνυμά σου.
Ναί, έχεις δίκιο, το κύκλωμα έπρεπε να αναφέρει 0 αντί για -12.
Για το κύκλωμα του Ελέκτορ δεν έχω άποψη.

ΥΓ κάτι που διέφυγε όλης της συζήτησης, και το διαπίστωσα προχτές με πικρό τρόπο: πολλή προσοχή στην πολικότητα της σύνδεσης με τη μπαταρία, το κύκλωμα δεν έχει καμμία προστασία. Όπως είχα μπλέξει τα καλώδια για να αλλάξω τη μπαταρία που είχα υπό φόρτιση και αποθείκωση, από απροσεξία έβαλα ανάποδα τους πόλους και η πλακέτα άρχισε να καπνίζει. Δεν έψαξα να δώ ακόμα τι έσκασε για να το αντικαταστήσω, αλλά το σίγουρο είναι οτι το έψησα το κύκλωμα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Όπως είχα μπλέξει τα καλώδια για να αλλάξω τη μπαταρία που είχα υπό φόρτιση και αποθείκωση, από απροσεξία έβαλα ανάποδα τους πόλους και η πλακέτα άρχισε να καπνίζει. Δεν έψαξα να δώ ακόμα τι έσκασε για να το αντικαταστήσω, αλλά το σίγουρο είναι οτι το έψησα το κύκλωμα.



Δεν πειράζει που το έκαψες . Υπάρχουν και σπέσιαλ πολύ ουσιώδεις επεμβάσεις αποθείωσης μπαταρίας . Καλό και το ηλεκτρονικό  κομμάτι . αλλά μια μπαταρία για να την "καθαρίσεις" θέλει καθάρισμα με το ζόρι όπως παρακάτω στο βίντεο . 
Το ηλεκτρονικό κομμάτι μπορεί ίσως να κάνει κάποια δουλειά ... αλλά μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος που πάνε τα κομμάτια που "καθαρίσανε" εντός της μπαταρίας ? (σαν να σκουπίζουμε ένα σπίτι και τα σκουπίδια τα ρίχνουμε κάτω από το χαλί !!) 

Το ηλεκτρονικό κομμάτι είναι ένα είδος ψιλοσυντήρησης εφόσον έχουμε μια λογική τάση π.χ. λίγο πάνω από τα 11V . 
Τι γίνεται αν η 12V μπαταρία είναι "πεθαμένη" στα 9V? - 4V? - ακόμη και στα 2V ???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Supe1a3LW2U

----------


## 744

Αν η μπαταρία εἰναι πάνω στο αυτοκίνητο και το κύκλωμα παράγει παλμούς ως 55 volt, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα ηλεκτρονικά που έχει το όχημα? Αν καει ένας εγκέφαλος ή ένα ABS το κόστος είναι πολύ μεγάλο. Εσεις πως χρησιμοποιείτε το κύκλωμα, και σε τί αυτοκίνητα?

----------


## Rx/Tx

Διάβασα το νήμα απο την αρχή. Επειδή εχω και εγώ θέμα με τις μπαταρίες στην κούτα και στην μηχανή που τώρα εχω μόνιμα επάνω ενα φορτιστή/συντηρητή.

Εχω την ίδια απορία με τον συμφορουμίτη Γιάννη 744, το να βγάζω πόλο στην κουτα είναι εύκολο, θέμα 3 λεπτών αλλά χάνει μνήμες το mp3, θέλει κλείσιμο και ο συναγερμός ....

Μια απο τα ίδια στην μηχανή, που πρέπει να λύνεις την μισή για να φτάσεις στην μπαταρία, είναι και νο συναγερμός προγραμματιζόμενος και κάθε φορά επανέρχεται στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις.

Υπάρχει λύση?

----------


## DLS 33

Οσοι θελετε,και  μπορειτε,καλο ειναι να γραφετε και τη μεταφραση, γιατι δεν ξερουμε ολοι αγγλικα
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Rx/Tx

http://www.metafrasi.info/   είναι μια μέση λύση ...

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλησπερα ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον αυτο το κυκλοματακι .

----------


## jimnaf

> *Οσοι θελετε,και μπορειτε,καλο ειναι να γραφετε και τη μεταφραση, γιατι δεν ξερουμε ολοι αγγλικα
> Ευχαριστω*



 :Thumbup1: 





> *http://www.metafrasi.info/ είναι μια μέση λύση .*..



 :Confused: 

Δηλαδή αυτό το info θα μου κάνει μετάφραση και στο viδeo αμπααααα ……
εγώ πάντως μετά την πλύση που έκανε με σόδα 
δεν κατάλαβα τι είδους υγρό έριξε στην μπαταρία.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> εγώ πάντως μετά την πλύση που έκανε με σόδα δεν κατάλαβα τι είδους υγρό έριξε στην μπαταρία.





http://www.feri-tri.gr/products/al-products-argilio/Al2SO43-14H2O

ούτε και εγώ κατάλαβα πολύ καλά την διαδικασία . από το λίγο που διάβασα στην συζήτηση που προέκυψε από το βίντεο , στην αρχή μιλάει για εισαγωγή μιας σόδας (αφού πρώτα από όλα έχει αδειάσει τα υγρά της μπαταρίας με την τούρμπο λάσπη που υπήρχε μέσα και όλα τα κατακαθισμένα σωματίδια σε αυτήν ) 
Περιμένει να γίνει η αντίδραση του καθαρισμού με την σόδα και κατόπιν αδειάζει και πετά και αυτό το περιεχόμενο με επιπλέον λάσπη που προέρχονται από τα τοιχώματα των πλακών αυτήν την φορά .
Και αργότερα φτιάχνει ένα μείγμα από Θειικό αργίλιο (στο βίντεο δείχνει την συσκευασία ως Alum ) ... με 8 ουγγιές σε 1 γαλόνι νερό αναλογία?

Άλλοι το λένε θειικό άλας .. και με μπέρδεψαν στις επεξηγήσεις (στο βίντεο) σαν να λένε ότι το θειικό άλας το έβαλε για τις παγωνιές της περιοχής 

Έπειτα δεν είναι πολύ σαφές το βίντεο (μετά τον καθαρισμό) αν συμπληρώνει τι ? μετά? σκέτο νερό? ή βάζει κανονικά την κανονική αναλογία 10% θειικού οξέος κτλ (όπως κάνουμε με τις καινούριες μπαταρίες)

Όποιος ξέρει ακριβώς την διαδικασία ... ας μας ενημερώσει επιπλέον πως ακριβώς γίνεται γιατί είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό και ενδιαφέρον θέμα .

Μου άρεσε πολύ που ο Μπάρμπας (μετά τον καθαρισμό) έπιασε την μπαταρία και την χτυπούσε στο έδαφος πέρα δώθε (σαν χταπόδι ) για να την "μαλακώσει" ??????  . Όταν το είδα αυτό σαλτάρισα !!!  Έλεγα με αυτά που κάνει ... και με μπαταρία "σκοτωμένη" στα 2 V ... τώρα πάει θα την έκανε 0V .... και την έφτασε μετά από όλο αυτό το "σακάτεμα" να μπορεί να βάλει μπρος ένα αυτοκίνητο μέσα στην παγωνιά !!

----------


## DLS 33

Αφου εσεις που γνωριζετε Αγγλικα, δεν καταλαβαινετε τι ακριβως λεει. 
 Εμεις που δεν γνωριζουμε τι να πουμε !
Οποιος μπορει, ας γραφει κανενα σχολιο στα ελληνικα, να μπαινουμε και εμεις στο νοημα.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλησπερα το κυκλωματακι αυτο ειναι πολυ καλητερο πιστευω γιατι κανει σιγα-σιγα τη δουλεια τωρα σωδες και αλλα μυστιρια στην μπαταρια να πω την αληθεια ειναι λιγο επιφοβο μηπως εχουμε κανα μπουμ.φιλε Δημητρη αν επιτρεπεται τι απεγινε το τροφοδοτικο HANTOL?ειχαμε μετατροπες?χαχα.

----------


## KOKAR

> Οσοι θελετε,και  μπορειτε,καλο ειναι να γραφετε και τη μεταφραση, γιατι δεν ξερουμε ολοι αγγλικα
> Ευχαριστω



σε πιο ποστ αναφέρεσαι ?

----------


## Rx/Tx

> σε πιο ποστ αναφέρεσαι ?




Στό #56  και σε αυτό το βιντεάκι, εγώ είχα τον ηχο χαμηλά γιατί ο μπάρμπας με εκανε να λαχανιάσω  :Lol: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Supe1a3LW2U

----------


## sofos7

Έκανα τις εξής ερωτήσεις στο συγκεκριμένο βίντεο (φαίνονται και σε σχόλιο μου): 
         I have some questions about the process.
 1) Ι empty the water from the battery.
 2) I fill the battery with water and baking soda. (How much baking soda per liter?)
 3)Αfter the reaction of water with baking soda,drain the﻿ water.
 4)I refill the battery with water and soda(or plain water?).Ι close the lid,shake the battery and empty it.
 5)I fill the battery with water and aluminium sulfate. (How much aluminum sulfate per litre?)
 6)I charge the battery.
 I use tap water or deionized water? Thanks

Και μου απάντησε: 
1 US gallon = 3.78541178 liters I was using I believe a cup of baking  soda into that. Personally I just used tap water it would be better to  use deionized probably but figured battery's were already garbage when I  started so I was not that worried about it. Basically your supposed to  rinse out the battery with baking soda water until you no longer get a  reaction then you rinse﻿ out the battery with plain water to get out the  baking soda. Then again I think it was 1 cup of aluminum sulfate per  gal



Οπότε ξεκαθάρισαν τα πράγματα.

----------


## jimnaf

> Έκανα τις εξής ερωτήσεις στο συγκεκριμένο βίντεο (φαίνονται και σε σχόλιο μου): 
> I have some questions about the process.
> 1) Ι empty the water from the battery.
> 2) I fill the battery with water and baking soda. (How much baking soda per liter?)
> 3)Αfter the reaction of water with baking soda,drain the﻿ water.
> 4)I refill the battery with water and soda(or plain water?).Ι close the lid,shake the battery and empty it.
> 5)I fill the battery with water and aluminium sulfate. (How much aluminum sulfate per litre?)
> 6)I charge the battery.
> I use tap water or deionized water? Thanks
> ...



*Ξεκάθαρα  πράγματα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Υπόψιν να έχετε ... και από άλλες περιπτώσεις που διάβασα σε κάποια φόρουμ. ότι ο "χημικός " καθαρισμός δεν είναι απόλυτος .. ναι μεν κάνει δουλειά αλλά εξαρτάτε από την πόσο προχωρημένη διάβρωση έχουν πάθει οι πλάκες της μπαταρίας  κτλ 
Γιατί κάποιος παλιός σε αυτά , είπε ότι έχει "Τακτοποιήσει" και επισκευάσει αρκετές μπαταρίες .. αλλά του έτυχαν και περιπτώσεις που δεν "γιατρεύτηκαν " κάποιες άλλες . Παρόλο που είχε κάποιες εμπειρίες με προηγούμενες καταστάσεις. Δηλαδή είναι και λίγο θέμα τύχης. 
Και ένα σημαντικό ... μετά την 1η φόρτιση ... λέει ότι πρέπει να το ξαναβάλεις να το φορτίσεις 3-4 φορές ακόμη . για πιο καλά αποτελέσματα (αν και δεν κατάλαβα γιατί) .. υποθέτω ότι με το θειικό αργίλιο (ως μόνιμο υγρό πλέον ηλεκτρολύτη) συνεχίζει να καθαρίζει επιπλέον με τις επιπλέον φορτίσεις.
Ας είναι .. εκεί που ήταν έτσι κι αλλιώς για πέταμα ...

Ευχαριστώ τον Sofos7 για την ερώτηση/ παρέμβαση στου Youtube. Του χρωστάω έναν καθαρισμό μπαταρίας πάσης φύσεως και κατάστασης ! :Lol:

----------


## jimacid

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38076
> Να και το αντιστοιχο κυκλωμα του Ελεκτορ, απο το τευχος Σεπτεμβριου 2001. 
> 
> Οπου IC2=LM339 συγκριτης και τα λεντακια δειχνουν την κατασταση της  μπαταριας με πρασινο=καλη, κιτρινο=μετρια, κοκκινο=κακη




Μολις παρηγγειλα τα υλικα για να φτιαξω τον αποθειωτη του ελεκτορ που ειδα σε αυτο το thread.
ο λογος που γραφω αυτο το μηνυμα ειναι επειδη βρηκα εδω http://jawa-cz.site90.com/images/reg...kumulatora.pdf
αυτο το pdf που περιεχει ολη την περιγραφη του κυκλωματος *μαζι με το pcb του*!!! και φανταστηκα οτι δεν θα ειμαι ο μονος που το θελει  :Tongue2: 
αντε καλη κατασκευη σε οσους δεν το εχουν φτιαξει ακομα.

----------

alefgr (13-05-13)

----------


## takis3653

παιδια γεια σας
πολυ ενδιαφερον αυτη η κατασκευη (αν πραγματι κανει δουλεια)
εφτιαξα αυτο του ελκτορ
αν καποιος το εχει φτιαξει ασ μου λυση μια απορεια.
οταν το εβαλα πανω στην μπαταρια αναβανε 2 led μαζι 
το κοκκινο και το πρασινο και εβαλα ακομα μια διοδο 
ωστε να απομονωσω το ενα με το αλλο
στην περιγραφει λεει οτι λογο διαφορεςτικης πτωση τασης των led
θελει μονο μια διοδο αλλα εγω εβαλα 2
τελος παντον
η ερωτηση ειναι ποσο σιγουρο ειναι οτι οταν αρχισει να μεγαλωνει ο παλμος 
θα αναψει το κιτρινι led και μετα το πρασινο ???
το εχει δοκιμασει καποιος ??

----------


## takis3653

κανενας δεν εχει φτιαξει του elektor ??

----------


## thomasdriver

Τακη καλη σου μερα. Εγω το εχω φτιαξει εδω και δεκα μερες. Μην δινεις και μεγαλη σημασια στα λεντ
αυτο που ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο ειναι να στελνει τους παλμους. Η δικια μου η μπαταρια κραταγε με φορτιο 9.6 βολτ.
Τωρα μετα απο 10 μερες κραταει 10 .2 βολτ. Υπομονη χρειαζεται και θα δουμε το αποτελεσμα σε κανα μηνα.

----------


## rama

Θωμά, αν μπορείς να κοντύνεις τα καλώδια που συνδέουν την πλακέτα με τη μπαταρία, για να εκμεταλλευτείς στο έπακρο την ούτως ή άλλως χαμηλή ενέργεια των παλμών, ώστε να περιορίσεις την πτώση τάσης.
Περιμένουμε νέα σου για το πόσο καλά πήγε το εγχείρημα. Αν δεν ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένη η μπαταρία, θα έρθει πάλι σε εύχρηστη κατάσταση.

----------


## jimacid

> παιδια γεια σας
> πολυ ενδιαφερον αυτη η κατασκευη (αν πραγματι κανει δουλεια)
> εφτιαξα αυτο του ελκτορ
> αν καποιος το εχει φτιαξει ασ μου λυση μια απορεια.
> οταν το εβαλα πανω στην μπαταρια αναβανε 2 led μαζι 
> το κοκκινο και το πρασινο και εβαλα ακομα μια διοδο 
> ωστε να απομονωσω το ενα με το αλλο
> στην περιγραφει λεει οτι λογο διαφορεςτικης πτωση τασης των led
> θελει μονο μια διοδο αλλα εγω εβαλα 2
> ...



φιλε μου εγω δεν το εχω φτιαξει ακομα, περιμενω να ερθουν τα πηνια, μολις το φτιαξω αν θες μιλαμε για να συγκρινουμε τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## takis3653

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις.
στην μπαταρια που κανω δοκιμες την φορτιζω με 17v και ενα ρυθμιστη φορτισεις για ηλιακο πανελ.
πριν βαλω το κυκλωματακι εφτανε (φορτισμενη)μεχρι 13,4 volt .
με φορτιο 5Α κραταγε 3,5 ωρες.
το κυκλωμα το ειχα 5 ημερες
σημερα μετα απο φορτιση με τον ιδιο τροπο η ταση της ειναι 14 volt.
τωρα εβαλα παλι φορτιο 5amper να δω σε ποσο χρονο θα ξεφορτιση.
θα δουμε 
θα σας πω το αποτελεσμα 
φιλε θωμα αν βλεπω σωστα και σε εσενα αναβουν 2 led μαζι
Δημητρη αντε να κανουμε δοκιμες
τα λεμε

----------


## takis3653

παιδια με το ιδιο φορτιο κρατησε 4,5 ωρες.
τελικα κανει δουλεια αλλα ειναι αρκετα χρονοβορο
τα λεμε

----------


## 744

To ένα πηνίο είναι 3Α ή και παραπάνω. Το άλλο είναι κάτι mA. Το ρεύμα του παλμού που δημιουργεί το MosFet και το 3Α πηνίο, πως κλείνει κύκλωμα? Από το μικρό πηνίο ή από τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή?

----------


## rama

Το κύκλωμα κλείνει με το πηνίο. Δες το συνημμένο.

----------


## 744

Αρα το κύκλωμα κλείνει μετά τον παλμό του MosFet, με τον πυκνωτή.

----------


## jimacid

> παιδια με το ιδιο φορτιο κρατησε 4,5 ωρες.
> τελικα κανει δουλεια αλλα ειναι αρκετα χρονοβορο
> τα λεμε



Φιλε τακη ελπιζω να μην σταματησεις να ποσταρεις, φανταζομαι πολλοι θα θελουν να μαθουν τα αποτελεσματα μετα απο 2 βδομαδες-1μηνα αποθειωσης.

----------


## takis3653

φιλε Δημητρη εδω θα ειμαι.
με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα φτιαξω και ενα δευτερο.
τωρα το εβαλα σε μια μπαταρια 180 ah να δω σε ενα-δυο μηνες τι κανει.
εκει με ενδιαφερει περισοτερο μιας και το κοστος στις μεγαλες μπαταριες ειναι πολυ
τα λεμε

----------


## Manthosvf

φιλε απο που τα παραγγειλες? εδω που ειμαι στα γιαννιτσα δεν εχει τιποτα...





> Μολις παρηγγειλα τα υλικα για να φτιαξω τον αποθειωτη του ελεκτορ που ειδα σε αυτο το thread.
> ο λογος που γραφω αυτο το μηνυμα ειναι επειδη βρηκα εδω http://jawa-cz.site90.com/images/reg...kumulatora.pdf
> αυτο το pdf που περιεχει ολη την περιγραφη του κυκλωματος *μαζι με το pcb του*!!! και φανταστηκα οτι δεν θα ειμαι ο μονος που το θελει 
> αντε καλη κατασκευη σε οσους δεν το εχουν φτιαξει ακομα.

----------


## dade

Με Τις μπαταρίες UPS δουλεύει?

----------


## 744

> φιλε απο που τα παραγγειλες? εδω που ειμαι στα γιαννιτσα δεν εχει τιποτα...



Θεσσαλονίκη από Μουτσιούλη, Μαρμαρά και Ιωαννίδη (αυτοί μείναν πια...)

ή on-line από Μαρμαρά εδώ: http://www.marelectronics.gr/offers.php?lang=gr

Επίσης από Mouser.com αφού φέρνει από Γαλλία και δεν χρειάζεται εκτελωνισμό.

----------

@962fm@ (22-05-14), 

Manthosvf (07-06-13)

----------


## jimacid

> φιλε απο που τα παραγγειλες? εδω που ειμαι στα γιαννιτσα δεν εχει τιποτα...



φιλε μου απο mar electronics (θεσ/νικη) εκανα την παραγγελια σου εγραψε ο φιλος απο πανω ακριβως την διευθυνση για το site τους, η χαζομαρα ειναι οτι ειχαν ενα προβλημα με την παραδωση καποιων απο τα εξαρτηματα που τους ζητησα οποτε ακομα δεν εχω ολα τα υλικα για να ξεκινησω την κατασκευη....

φερνει αρκετα πραγματα αλλα ειναι η δευτερη φορα που την παταω ετσι με το συγκεκριμενο καταστημα. ειπα να στηριξω λιγο και την ελληνικη αγορα και να μην παραγκειλω απο ebay (που επισης υπαρχουν ολα τα εξαρτηματα για το συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμα), εκλεισαν αρκετα καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων στην θεσ/νικη και αν κλεισουν και αυτοι οι λιγοι που απεμειναν την πατησαμε....

----------


## Manthosvf

τα παραγγειλα απο αυτο το καταστημα περιμένω να μου απαντήσουν http://www.marelectronics.gr/offers.php?lang=gr
σκευτικα να τα παρω απο aswo αν δεν μου τα στηλουν...

----------


## 744

Η ASWO είναι μάλλον ακριβή. Ο Μαρμαράς δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει μεγάλο στοκ, καταλαβαίνετε γιατί. Συνεργάζεται με την TME.eu στα περισσότερα υλικά. Μπορείτε και εσείς να παραγγείλετε από αυτούς απευθείας.

Επίσης θυμίζω την Mouser αφού έχει σχεδόν τα πάντα και χωρίε τελωνεία. 

Το Ebay το θεωρώ τελευταία λύση αφού μπορεί να είναι υλικά κόπιες ή τελείως άλλα απο αυτό που λένε.

----------


## jimacid

> τα παραγγειλα απο αυτο το καταστημα περιμένω να μου απαντήσουν http://www.marelectronics.gr/offers.php?lang=gr
> σκευτικα να τα παρω απο aswo αν δεν μου τα στηλουν...



φιλε μου τους ξανα πηρα τηλεφωνο για να μαθω τι γινεται με τα μεγαλα πηνια που παρήγγειλα και κατι διοδους ακομα γιατι πλεον εκλεισα 1 μηνα αναμονη και μου ειπαν πως ακομα δεν εχουν ερθει και πως θα αργησουν.
ε ποσο θα αργησουν δηλαδη τους λεω? αρχισαν να μου τα μασανε, ε να λεει θα κανει σιγουρα μια με 2 βδομαδες και τα μασουσανε παλι.
δηλαδη μπορει να κανει και 1 μηνα ακομα τους λεω. ε ναι μου λενε.
καλα λεω ενταξει... παρηγγειλα αυτα που μου ελειπαν απο tme.eu οπως ειπε ο φιλος 744 και θα τους παρω τηλεφωνο μαλλον να ακυρωσω την παραγγελια απο το mar. ειμαι περιεργος ομως να δω αν δεν την ακυρωσω ποτε θα με παρουν να μου πουν οτι ηρθαν τα υλικα και αν θα με παρουν καν κιολας.

οποτε θα σε συμβουλευα να τους παρεις ενα τηλεφωνο να ρωτησεις τι και πως για να μην περιμενεις αδικα. ουτε απο αλλο πλανητη να τα επερναν τα υλικα δεν θα εκανε 2 μηνες να ερθουν.

το mouser παντως θελει 20 ευρω μεταφορικα δεν παλευεται με τιποτα

----------


## Manthosvf

και εγω αυριο θα παρω να τα ακυρωσω γιατι ουτε καν με εστηλαν email...





> φιλε μου τους ξανα πηρα τηλεφωνο για να μαθω τι γινεται με τα μεγαλα πηνια που παρήγγειλα και κατι διοδους ακομα γιατι πλεον εκλεισα 1 μηνα αναμονη και μου ειπαν πως ακομα δεν εχουν ερθει και πως θα αργησουν.
> ε ποσο θα αργησουν δηλαδη τους λεω? αρχισαν να μου τα μασανε, ε να λεει θα κανει σιγουρα μια με 2 βδομαδες και τα μασουσανε παλι.
> δηλαδη μπορει να κανει και 1 μηνα ακομα τους λεω. ε ναι μου λενε.
> καλα λεω ενταξει... παρηγγειλα αυτα που μου ελειπαν απο tme.eu οπως ειπε ο φιλος 744 και θα τους παρω τηλεφωνο μαλλον να ακυρωσω την παραγγελια απο το mar. ειμαι περιεργος ομως να δω αν δεν την ακυρωσω ποτε θα με παρουν να μου πουν οτι ηρθαν τα υλικα και αν θα με παρουν καν κιολας.
> 
> οποτε θα σε συμβουλευα να τους παρεις ενα τηλεφωνο να ρωτησεις τι και πως για να μην περιμενεις αδικα. ουτε απο αλλο πλανητη να τα επερναν τα υλικα δεν θα εκανε 2 μηνες να ερθουν.
> 
> το mouser παντως θελει 20 ευρω μεταφορικα δεν παλευεται με τιποτα

----------


## 744

H Mouser έχει δωρεάν μεταφορικά για παραγγελίες πάνω από 60 ή 65 ευρώ. Θα μου πεις τώρα τι θα πάρεις και θα κάνει 65 ευρώ,ε?

Ίσως αν μαζευτούν δυό τρείς μαζί σε μια παραγγελία?

----------


## jimacid

> αν καποιος το εχει φτιαξει ασ μου λυση μια απορεια.
> οταν το εβαλα πανω στην μπαταρια αναβανε 2 led μαζι 
> το κοκκινο και το πρασινο και εβαλα ακομα μια διοδο 
> ωστε να απομονωσω το ενα με το αλλο
> στην περιγραφει λεει οτι λογο διαφορεςτικης πτωση τασης των led
> θελει μονο μια διοδο αλλα εγω εβαλα 2
> τελος παντον
> η ερωτηση ειναι ποσο σιγουρο ειναι οτι οταν αρχισει να μεγαλωνει ο παλμος 
> θα αναψει το κιτρινι led και μετα το πρασινο ???
> το εχει δοκιμασει καποιος ??



φιλε μου σημερα μου ηρθαν τα υλικα απο tme και ebay Oποτε εκατσα και το εφτιαξα αμεσως.
ακουω το σφυριγμα που κανει το κυκλωμα οποτε υποθετω λειτουργει κανονικα ομως εχω και εγω θεμα με τα λεντακια.
σε εμενα αναβει μονο το λαμπακι power (Το οποιο το εχω βαλει σε μπλε χρωμα για να μην ειναι ιδιο με καποιο απο τα αλλα)
ολα τα αλλα λεντ ειναι σβηστα και αναβουν στιγμιαια με την σειρα *μονο* οταν αποσυνδεω το καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας ή αν παιζουν τα καλωδια πανω στους πολους της μπαταριας.
Αρχικα ολα τα Led που εβαλα ειναι αυτα τα υψηλης αποδοσης διαφανη led οχι τα παλιου τυπου που ηταν βαμενα στο χρωμα που ηθελες. οταν ειδα οτι δεν αναβει το κοκκινο βρηκα ενα παλιο μικρο κοκκινο ledακι και ειπα να το συνδεσω μηπως κατι παιζει με το voltage drop και γιαυτο δεν αναβε το αλλο αλλα και παλι τιποτα.
δεν ξερω τωρα αν παιζει κατι και με το μπλε led power on που εχω βαλει αλλα αυτο δεν νομιζω να επιρεαζει τα αλλα ετσι οπως βλεπω το κυκλωμα...

αν εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα τι παιζει με τα led ας μας πει την αποψη του. οριστε και καποιες φωτο.

----------


## KOKAR

η δικη μου εκδοση με ενσωμάτωση ενος ψηφιακού βολτομέτρου  ( απο το ebay 1,59 λιρες http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hotsell-LE...00472568186%26 )












ο ενας διακόπτης ειναι για να συνδέει το βολτόμετρο για τον έλεγχο της τάσης της μπαταρίας
και ο δεύτερος ειναι μια μετατροπή που έκανα για να εχω δυο συχνότητες , 1ΚΗz & 10KHz

----------

@962fm@ (22-05-14)

----------


## Manthosvf

εχει καποιος διπλα τα υλικα να μου στηλη καποια που δεν εχω?

----------


## KOKAR

πια δεν εχεις ?

----------


## lepouras

Κώστα έφτιαξες από ότι βλέπω το πρώτο σχέδιο το απλό? αν ναι το έβαλες σε παλμογράφο να δεις πως συμπεριφέρεται?
το έφτιαξα και το έβαλα στο αμάξι και από εκεί που ποτέ δεν έπαιρνε μπροστά με την μπαταρία του(κυκλοφορούσα με μπαλατεζα και το γουρούνι μου για να το ανάβω :Biggrin: ) μετά από σχεδόν 20 μέρες μπορώ να πω ότι σπάνια μου χρειάστηκε την τελευταία εβδομάδα. αλλά σε δοκίμι στον παλμογράφο δεν είδα καμιά κορυφή. αντίθετα κάτι σαν να κόβει η τάση μου βγαίνει. πάντως το ότι η μπαταρία μου συνέρχεται, μου φτάνει για αρχη(γλύτωσα το 100ευρω :Rolleyes: ).

----------


## Manthosvf

Αυτα τα ολιγα :Smile: 
L1=10mH
L2=100μΗ
BAT85
SB560 OR PBYR745
2xBZT03/27 OR P6KE/27
BUZ41
IC4047

----------


## Manthosvf

Αυτα τα ολιγα :Smile: 
L1=10mH
L2=100μΗ
BAT85
SB560 OR PBYR745
2xBZT03/27 OR P6KE/27
BUZ41
IC4047




> πια δεν εχεις ?

----------


## KOKAR

Μανθο δυστυχώς εγω έφτιαξα το αρχικό σχέδιο και οχι του Ελεκτορ οπότε δεν εχω τίποτα απο αυτά που λες

----------


## Manthosvf

ok thanks 




> Μανθο δυστυχώς εγω έφτιαξα το αρχικό σχέδιο και οχι του Ελεκτορ οπότε δεν εχω τίποτα απο αυτά που λες

----------


## jimacid

> Αυτα τα ολιγα
> L1=10mH
> L2=100μΗ
> BAT85
> SB560 OR PBYR745
> 2xBZT03/27 OR P6KE/27
> BUZ41
> IC4047



Ίσος εγώ να έχω κάποια άλλα τώρα είμαι εκτός έδρας.Την επόμενη βδομάδα θα γυρίσω.
Πάντως σίγουρα δεν έχω το 4047 και το πηνίο 10mH τα άλλα παίζει και να τα έχω

----------


## pop2000

κυριοι  εφτιαξα  αυτο  το  σχεδιο, και  απο  λαθος  μου  τον  c4  αντι  να  τον  βαλω αναμεσα  στο  L1 ,  L2  τον  γειωσα.  αποτελεσμα  να  γινει  φλαμπε  το  IRF . ειναι  τοσο  σημαντικο  ωστε  να  καει  το  IRF?  καποια  γνωμη  απο  κανενα  φιλο  , γιατι  τωρα  φοβαμαι  να  συνδεσω  αλλο ,  αφου  τα  αγοραζω  και  3,5  euro.   klama .

----------


## 744

Βέβαια και είναι. Επίσης πολύ σημαντικό είναι να έχεις βάλει και την δίοδο με την σωστή πολικότητα. Η δίοδος δεν φαίνεται στο σχέδιο τί τύπος είναι, αλλά υποθέτω γρήγορη Schotky.

----------


## takis3653

> Φιλε τακη ελπιζω να μην σταματησεις να ποσταρεις, φανταζομαι πολλοι θα θελουν να μαθουν τα αποτελεσματα μετα απο 2 βδομαδες-1μηνα αποθειωσης.




φιλε Δημητρη επειδη ηθελες να να μαθεις την συνεχεια ακου λοιπον.
η μπαταρια ειναι πλεον σαν καινουργια τις αλλαζω τα φωτα (μεταφορικα το λεω)
και δεν παιρνει χαμπαρει
για να λεμε την αληθεια ουτε εγω ειχα φανταστει οτι κανει τοσο καλη δουλεια .
βαριεμαι να περιμενω να εκφορτισει.
καποιοι μιλανε για συχνοτητα 10khz αλλα εγω δεν το εχω δοκιμασει
το δικο μου το εχω ρυθμισει στον 1 khz
οσο για τα led αναβουν αλλα δεν βρηκα ακρη γιατι σε διαφορετικες μπαταριες (μαλλον λογο χωριτικοτητας) δειχνουν αλα νταλον 
κατι αλλο 
ξερεις κανεις πως μπορω να μετρισω μια μπαταρια αν εχει στοιχειο βραχυκυκλωμενο ??
εχω βγαλει τα υγρα απο μεσα σε μια μπαταρια και καποιος μου ειπε οτι μπορει να μετρηση αν ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενα
αλλα δεν μου λεει πως.
στεκει αυτο ???

----------


## KOKAR

> κυριοι  εφτιαξα  αυτο  το  σχεδιο, και  απο  λαθος  μου  τον  c4  αντι  να  τον  βαλω αναμεσα  στο  L1 ,  L2  τον  γειωσα.  αποτελεσμα  να  γινει  φλαμπε  το  IRF . ειναι  τοσο  σημαντικο  ωστε  να  καει  το  IRF?  καποια  γνωμη  απο  κανενα  φιλο  , γιατι  τωρα  φοβαμαι  να  συνδεσω  αλλο ,  αφου  τα  αγοραζω  και  3,5  euro.   klama .



φλαμπε έγινε για άλλο λόγο και *ΟΧΙ* γιατί γείωσες τον C4  !

----------


## john_b

Παιδιά καμιά φτηνή πρόταση σε έτοιμο για εμάς που σκυλοβαριόμαστε να το φτιάξουμε;

----------


## DLS 33

και εγω ενδιαφερωμαι για ετοιμο !

----------


## rama

> ξερεις κανεις πως μπορω να μετρισω μια μπαταρια αν εχει στοιχειο βραχυκυκλωμενο ??



Το βραχυκύκλωμα φαίνεται στην πράξη όταν η μπαταρία δεν μπορεί να σηκώσει φορτία, ενώ στην φόρτισή της φαινόταν να τραβάει μπόλικο ρεύμα. Ουσιαστικά, το ρεύμα δεν την φορτίζει αλλά περνά από μέσα ως βραχυκύκλωμα.

Επίσης να ελέγξεις αν είναι φουσκωμένη η κάσα της, κι όχι όμορφη και επίπεδη.

Μία μπακαλίστικη μέθοδος είναι να της βάλεις ένα εξαιρετικά μεγάλο φορτίο, και με βολτόμετρο να παρατηρήσεις πόσο θα γονατίσει στιγμιαία η τάση. Αν πέσει πχ κάτω από 10V μέσα σε 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα, ενώ κατά τα άλλα έδειχνε φορτισμένη επειδή είχε τάση πάνω από πχ 12,7V τότε μάλλον έχει βραχυκυκλωμένα στοιχεία και πάει για ανακύκλωση.

Σε ηλεκτρολογείο έχουν ένα όργανο που μοιάζει με αμπεροτσιμπίδα, το οποίο ουσιαστικά είναι μία ηλεκτρική σόμπα χειρός (!) καθώς αποτελείται από μία αντίσταση που τραβάει πολύ μεγάλο ρεύμα στιγμιαία και ταυτόχρονα μετράει την τάση.
Αν πάς σε ηλεκτρολογείο, ή και απλά σε μαγαζί που πουλάει μπαταρίες, θα σου μετρήσουν άμεσα την μπαταρία.

----------


## pop2000

744,  και  kokar ,ευχαριστω  για  τις  απαντησεις.  θα  το  ξαναφτιαξω  το  κυκλωμα.  ερωτηση ! τα  ποδαρακια  ειναι  τα  σωστα ,  στο  σχεδιο  και  στη  φωτο?   χαιρετω.

----------


## 744

Σωστά είναι και τα δύο. Πρόκειται περί P-Channel MosFet.

Επίσης να προτείνω και το IRF4905 ή IRF4905S που είναι μεν 5 volt λιγότερα αλλά περισσότερα αμπέρ και πολύ πολύ λιγότερη Rds.  Άρα λιγότερες απώλειες και θερμότητα. Νομίζω από τα καλύτερα P-Channel fet.

----------

@962fm@ (22-05-14)

----------


## stdio

για αυτους που θελουν ετοιμο, εχω αγορασει εδω και χρονια απο το ebay infinitum desulfator http://www.batterytechsolutions.com/...r#.UecB46ynH4Y η μπαταρια μου στο αυτοκινητο ειναι απο το 2007 και θα ζησει πολλα ακομα...

----------


## pop2000

ευχαριστω   744,  θα το  ξαναφτιαξω  το σαββατο

----------


## Panoss

> για αυτους που θελουν ετοιμο, εχω αγορασει εδω και χρονια απο το ebay infinitum desulfator http://www.batterytechsolutions.com/...r#.UecB46ynH4Y η μπαταρια μου στο αυτοκινητο ειναι απο το 2007 και θα ζησει πολλα ακομα...



Δηλαδή τι κάνεις;
Την συνδέεις με τον αποθειϊκωτή μια π.χ φορά το χρόνο;

----------


## pop2000

με  την  καλησπερα  μου.  εν  τελει  βρεθηκε  το  λαθος. { δεν  ειχα  ενωσει  το  2  με  το  6  στο  555 } .  ενας  τροπος  ομως  για  να  δουμε  αν  λειτουργει  υπαρχει ?  το  μονο  που  παρατηρω ,  εκτος  του  οτι  δεν  γινεται  φλαμπε  το  IRF , ειναι οτι  εχω  μια  πτωση  τασεως  της  ταξεως  των  0,02 V  οταν το   συνδεω  στην  μπαταρια .  ευχαριστω  για  τις  πιθανες  απαντησεις.

----------


## 744

Εχεις παλμογράφο?

----------


## pop2000

οχι  δεν  εχω  .   οποτε  μενω  με  την  απορια  αν  δουλευει.

----------


## 744

Δεν θα μείνεις με την απορία. Σε ένα μήνα το πολύ θα ξέρεις αν η μπαταρία σου έχει συνέρθει.

----------


## lepouras

> Εχεις παλμογράφο?



Γιάννη τι ένδειξη πρέπει να φανεί στον παλμογράφο? αν το έχεις κάνει μπορείς να βάλεις μια φωτογραφεία?

----------


## JOUN

> για αυτους που θελουν ετοιμο, εχω αγορασει εδω και χρονια απο το ebay infinitum desulfator http://www.batterytechsolutions.com/...r#.UecB46ynH4Y η μπαταρια μου στο αυτοκινητο ειναι απο το 2007 και θα ζησει πολλα ακομα...



Το εχω παρει και εγω.Ακομη δεν τολμησα να το βαλω επανω στο αυτοκινητο αλλα μερικες μπαταριες που ειχα πεθαμενες τις εβαλα επανω στον φορτιστη μαζι με το desulfator για μερικες μερες  και εχουν συνερθει αρκετα..

----------


## DLS 33

αξιζει να το αγορασουμε  ?

----------


## JOUN

Για μενα ναι.Μια μπαταρια που μου εδωσε γνωστος μου αφου την ειχε δυο χρονια στην ακρη(ειχε παρει καινουρια),την εστρωσε,του την εδωσα πισω και εδω και 1.5 μηνα την χρησιμοποιει κανονικα.
Με λιγα λογια με μια μπαταρια που θα σου δωσει μια ας πουμε παραταση μερικων μηνων,εχεις κανει αποσβεση τα λεφτα του..

----------


## 744

> Για μενα ναι.Μια μπαταρια που μου εδωσε γνωστος μου αφου την ειχε δυο χρονια στην ακρη(ειχε παρει καινουρια),την εστρωσε,του την εδωσα πισω και εδω και 1.5 μηνα την χρησιμοποιει κανονικα.
> Με λιγα λογια με μια μπαταρια που θα σου δωσει μια ας πουμε παραταση μερικων μηνων,εχεις κανει αποσβεση τα λεφτα του..



Αν μπορείς να το κατασκευάσεις, γιατί να πληρώσεις παραπάνω χρήματα?





> Γιάννη τι ένδειξη πρέπει να φανεί στον παλμογράφο? αν το έχεις κάνει μπορείς να βάλεις μια φωτογραφεία?



Οχι, δεν το τελείωσα ακόμα και δεν μπορώ να σου δείξω φωτό. Άλλά ο παλμογράφος πρέπει να σου δείχνει την τάση της μπαταρίας και με ρυθμό ΚΗz (1 έως 10 ανάλογα με το κύκλωμα) εξαιρετικά σύντομους παλμούς (μsec) μεγαλύτερης τάσης αιχμής, μέχρι 50 Volt, με αποσβενούμενη ταλάντωση. Αν το δεις, θα το καταλάβεις αμέσως.

----------


## JOUN

Aν δεις την φωτο εδωhttp://www.batterytechsolutions.com/...r#.Ue0oztJM-Ip φαινεται οτι ειναι ποιο ανθεκτικο και συμπαγες απο μια απλη πλακετα.Απ'οτι λενε το βαζεις μεσα στον χωρο της μηχανης και το ξεχνας..
Επισης για τη δικια μου περιπτωση,οποιαδηποτε αστοχια σην κατασκευη σημαινει ξαναπεριμενε να σου ερθουν τα υλικα κλπ κλπ.

----------


## dade

Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να τον  συνδέσουμε μόνιμα με τη μπαταρία στο αυτοκίνητο, μήπως όμως θα προκαλέσει ζημιά στα ηλεκτρονικά? Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς

----------


## 744

Προσωπικά ΔΕΝ θα το έβαζα πάνω στο δίκτυο του αυτοκινήτου,αλλά συνδεμένο ΜΟΝΟ με τον φορτιστή για την αντιστάθμιση της απώλειας  ισχύος.

Γενικά τα ηλεκτρονικά των αυτοκινήτων (Ραδιο-CD, εγκέφαλοι κλπ) αντέχουν υπερτάσεις, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις αν θα είναι 40, 50 ή 60 volt και ένας εγκέφαλος κοστίζει αρκετά, μάλλον καλύτερο είναι να βγεί ο πόλος από το -.

----------


## JOUN

Kαι εγω αυτα σκεφτομαι και δεν το βαζω πανω στο αυτοκινητο.Κι ας λενε στο σαιτ τους ολοι οτι δεν εχουν προβλημα..

----------


## RNR

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ίσως είναι χαζομάρα...

Μου έδωσε ένα φίλος μία μπαταρία, πιθανόν απο συναγερμό, 12volt, 7,2Ah. (lead acid battery).

θα την μετρήσω σήμερα, να δώ τι παίζει. Αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι πώς μπορώ να την φορτίσω??? με τι φορτίστεί? τι τύπος δηλαδή πρέπει να είναι? 

Επιπλέον εάν φτιάξω το παραπάνω κυκλωματάκι θα ξαναδουλέξει η μπαταρία???

Κάτι τελευταίο, υπάρχει κάποιος φορτιστής να φορτίζει όλους τους τυπους μπαταριών?

----------


## mtzag

Ποιο κυκλωμα απο ολα να φτιαξω ?
Εχω 4 τετοιες μπαταριες 7.2 απο ups που ειναι ψοφιες μπορω να κανω το κυκλωμα θα κανω δουλεια ?
Μπορω επισης να βρω σε χαμηλη τιμη απο μαντρα ανακυκλωσης πολλες μπαταριες λετε να αναστηθει καμια ?

----------


## Alxnks

Μια ερώτηση για όσους λένε ότι έχει βοηθήσει τη μπαταρία τους.
Οι κλειστού τύπου όταν φτάσουν στα τελευταία τους, το τσακάλι δείχνει το υγρό διάφανο και ακόμα κα με φόρτιση δεν στρώνει. Εσάς ας πούμε με τη χρήση του κυκλώματος ξαναγίνεται πράσινο μετα από φόρτιση;

Στάλθηκε από το LG 4X HD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## JOUN

Πηρα μια κυματομορφη απο το δικο μου, δεν μου φαινεται επικινδυνο..

----------


## stdio

> Δηλαδή τι κάνεις;
> Την συνδέεις με τον αποθειϊκωτή μια π.χ φορά το χρόνο;



το εχω βαλει μονιμα στο αυτοκινητο, για την ακριβεια το αφηνω σε καθε αυτοκινητο μερικους μηνες, η μπαταρια του 2007 ειναι η παλαιοτερη συνολικα συντηρω πεντε μπαταριες αυτοκινητου συν δυο φωτοβολταικων και μια απο μηχανακι

----------


## alefgr

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα σε αυτούς που το έφτιαξαν και δουλεύει με επιτυχία.

1o) Αν συνδέσουμε παλμογράφο επάνω στους πόλους τις μπαταρίας, πρέπει να δούμε κάποια κυματομορφή;

2o) Το mosfet ζεσταίνεται καθόλου;

Σήμερα μοντάρισα το κύκλωμα του elector και το δοκίμασα με δυό παλιές μπαταρίες από UPS, ηλικίας τουλάχιστον 7-8 χρονών. Μου άναβε σταθερά το πράσινο LED. Μετρώντας με παλμογράφο δεν είδα να υπάρχει κανένα σήμα στους ακροδέκτες τις μπαταρίας. Μόνο όταν ανέβασα πολύ την ευαισθησία εισόδου του παλμογράφου, είδα ένα σήμα το πολύ στα 50mV. Την ίδια ένδειξη παίρνω και από την κάθοδο της D3. Μόνο στην άνοδό της υπάρχει παλμός από το 0 στα 12 Volts πολύ μικρής διάρκειας και με συχνότητα γύρω στον 1 KHz. Το mosfet T1 είναι κρύο όπως κρύα είναι και η αντίσταση R4 (0,33Ω-5W).

Όταν το σύνδεσα σε μιά παλιά μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου, τότε μου ανάβει σταθερά το κίτρινο LED. Κατά τ' άλλα όμως ισχύουν τα ίδια.

Τελικά δουλεύει το κύκλωμα;

----------


## rama

Για να λειτουργήσει το κύκλωμα, πρέπει να πάρει ενέργεια από κάπου. Αν οι μπαταρίες είναι εντελώς ψόφιες, δεν θα λειτουργήσει γιατί δεν θα ξεκινήσει καν η λειτουργία του ολοκληρωμένου.
Δοκίμασε να υπάρχει παράλληλα και φόρτιση, έστω και χαμηλής ισχύος. Τότε θα κρίνεις αν λειτουργεί το κύκλωμα.
Γενικά ίσως είναι καλό να ξεκινήσεις πρώτα να βάλεις σε φόρτιση τις μπαταρίες, για να πάρουν λίγη ενέργεια πριν συνδέσεις το κύκλωμα.
Το mosfet κανονικά ζεσταίνεται, χωρίς να γίνεται πάντως καυτό.

----------


## alefgr

Και οι 2 μπαταρίες από το UPS και η αυτοκινήτου, είχαν τάση 12,7 με 12,8 Volts γιατί τις έχω μόνιμα σε συντηρητή τάσης. Οπότε δεν είναι πρόβλημα τάσης. Πάντως το δικό μου mosfet δεν ζεσταίνεται καθόλου.

Σήμερα το απόγευμα μου άναβε μαζί με το κίτρινο και το πράσινο led και η τάση της μπαταρίας ήταν στα 12,75V. Είναι δυνατόν μέσα σε λιγότερο από 24 ώρες να άρχισε η μπαταρία να βελτιώνεται; Θυμίζω ότι εχτές που σύνδεσα το κύκλωμα στην μπαταρία, άναβε μόνο το κίτρινο.

Σε ψάξιμο στο internet έχω δει πιο ‘επιθετικές’ λύσεις για desulfation. Μέχρι και απ’ ευθείας σύνδεση στα 120 V δικτύου (με πυκνωτή εκκίνησης μοτέρ και με γέφυρα ανόρθωσης) έχω δει να χρησιμοποιούν με επιτυχία. Επίσης απ’ ότι κατάλαβα στις μπαταρίες gel δεν κάνει και πολλά πράγματα η μέθοδος. Ίσως γιατί τις αφήνουν σφραγισμένες οπότε δεν μπορούν να ξέρουν αν πράγματι το gel καλύπτει όλα τα στοιχεία. Σε μία που είχα ανοίξει από περιέργεια πριν από πολλά χρόνια, είχα βρεί στοιχείο να έχει εκτεθειμένες τις πλάκες τουλάχιστον 1 με 2 πόντους και το gel να να είναι λίγο για να μπορεί να τις καλύψει τελείως.

----------


## Manthosvf

εγω εχω μια μπαταρια 110 αμπερ με καπακια  εχω ταση 13,2 σταθερα αλλα δεν εχω αμπερ συμληρωσα λιγο νερο γιατη φενοντουσαν τα στιχεια τιν φορτησα αλλα τιποτα εχω ταση αλλα λιγα αμπερ και κλοτσα η μιζα απο το τρακτερ  :Very Happy:  ειρωνια τι να την κανω?

----------


## Magneto

> εγω εχω μια μπαταρια 110 αμπερ με καπακια  εχω ταση 13,2 σταθερα αλλα δεν εχω αμπερ συμληρωσα λιγο νερο γιατη φενοντουσαν τα στιχεια τιν φορτησα αλλα τιποτα εχω ταση αλλα λιγα αμπερ και κλοτσα η μιζα απο το τρακτερ  ειρωνια τι να την κανω?



Για να φορτισεις μπαταρια με 110Αh χρειαζεσαι εναν φορτιστη που να μπορει να δινει 13-14V 15A. εαν ο φορτιστης σου δινει λιγοτερο ρευμα πιθανον γι αυτο να μην φορτωνει αρκετα.
καλη ιδεα ειναι να την πας σε ηλεκτρολογο αυτοκινητων για να τσεκαρει τον ηλεκτρολυτη. εαν συμπληρωσες λιγο αποσταγμενο νερο δεν πειραζει, εαν εβαλες πολυ νερο βρυσης τοτε θα πρεπει να αλλαξει υγρα.
τα υγρα μπαταριας περιεχουν ποσοστο θεικου οξεος.

----------


## Manthosvf

εχω 20 αμπερ φορτηστη οντως συμπλιροσα πολυ νερο πρην αδιασα τιν μπαταρια και εβαλα υγρα απο μια παλια που ειχα τωρα τιν εβαλα για φορτηση

----------


## KOKAR

> εχω 20 αμπερ φορτηστη οντως συμπλιροσα πολυ νερο πρην αδιασα τιν μπαταρια *και εβαλα υγρα απο μια παλια που ειχα* τωρα τιν εβαλα για φορτηση



Νομίζω οτι έκανες μεγάλη πατάτα βάζοντας τα παλιά άγρα....

----------


## Manthosvf

ουτες σι αλλος δεν ηταν καλη τωρα κανο πειραματα

----------


## DLS 33

Αυτο τι ακριβως ειναι ?

http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/DA36V30A...114803415/item

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυτο τι ακριβως ειναι ?
> 
> http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/DA36V30A...114803415/item



Ποιο κάτω από το link που παράθεσες έχει κείμενο μετάφρασε το .
Αποθειικωτής είναι και αυτός , από το λίγο που διάβασα ο συγκεκριμένος είναι για 36V . (μάλλον θα εννοεί για περίπτωση 3 μπαταριών σε σειρά ταυτόχρονα ) ... και σε μόνιμη τοποθέτηση χωρίς προβλήματα όπως υποστηρίζει.
Έχει και πίνακα με ποικιλία για 48V - 24V κτλ καθώς και σε τι χωρητικότητας μπαταρίας μπορείς και επιτρέπεται να τα τοποθετήσεις.

Υπάρχουν επαγγελματικά τέτοια εργαλεία πολύ ποιο ακριβά από αυτό που έδειξες με 12 Ε . Και προσωπικά δεν μου εμπνέει σοβαρό αποτέλεσμα . 
Αφού τα ακριβά έχουν πολλά συστήματα ελέγχου κατάστασης / διάγνωσης της μπαταρίας προτού ξεκινήσει κάποια εργασία .

Τώρα αυτό το Ταιβανάκι των 12 ευρώ πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να σηκώσει βουνά? ... κάτι θα κάνει από το τίποτα ... αλλά ότι κάνει θα είναι σούρτα - φέρτα

----------


## DLS 33

ρωτησα, γιατι δεν καταλαβα απο την μεταφραση
 Μηπως εχει αλλο Μοντελο για  12V? 
επειδη αυτο λεει 36V

Κανει να το παρω για μπαταρια 12V 200A   γαι το τρακτερ?

----------


## stratos111

Γράφει:  
The available types of Menida Battery Desulfator is listed below. It must fit your battery specification. 
12V 200AH (for 31~200AH)
................
Google Μετάφραση :
Οι διαθέσιμοι τύποι desulfator Menida μπαταρία είναι που αναφέρονται παρακάτω. Θα πρέπει να ταιριάζει τις προδιαγραφές της μπαταρίας σας.
12V 200AH (για 31 ~ 200AH)
..............
Πρέπει να του στείλεις μήνυμα να δεις αν έχει 12ν στην ίδια τιμή

----------


## Manthosvf

εγω πηρα αυτον θα θελα να το μετρησω με παλμογραφο αλλα δεν εχω  :frown:  http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/Battery-...d=951430649005

----------


## Magneto

μηπως ειναι καλυτερα να δωσετε δυο ή τρεις φορες την αξια της ετοιμης κατασκευης και να παρετε νεα μπαταρια;;

εστω οτι εχετε φτιαξει το κυκλωμα και κανετε αποθειικοποιηση τι πιστευετε οτι η μπαταρια γινεται καινουργια;

η μπαταρια παιρνει τα πανω της παροδικα αλλα στην επομενη φορτιση-εκφορτιση βρισκεται στο ιδιο επιπεδο που ηταν πριν.
οι μπαταριες κλειστου τυπου που δεν μπορει να αλλαξει ο ηλεκτρολυτης δεν φτιαχνουν

----------


## Manthosvf

σκεψου πως η  δικια μου ειναι 110 αμπερ και εχει 140 ευρω αρα και 1 χρονο να γλυτωσο καλα ειναι,... γιατι η μπαταρια με πηγενε το πολυ 1 μισο χρονο το αμαξι καινουριο αγροτικο εβαλα aurora και ειμαι στα 2 μιση χρονια τωρα εβαλα και αυτο θα διξει ποσο θα παει...

----------


## DLS 33

η μπαταρια απο το Τρακτερ κανει  200 Εuro.....
 και αλλα τοσα για την Βαμβακοσυλλεκτικη....οποτε αν κανει αυτο εστω κ για εναν χρονο παλι κερδισμενοι ειμαστε.....

http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/DS1-Blei...094342603/item

----------


## rama

> η μπαταρια παιρνει τα πανω της παροδικα αλλα στην επομενη φορτιση-εκφορτιση βρισκεται στο ιδιο επιπεδο που ηταν πριν.
> οι μπαταριες κλειστου τυπου που δεν μπορει να αλλαξει ο ηλεκτρολυτης δεν φτιαχνουν



Δε νομίζω οτι ισχύουν αυτά τα δύο ζητήματα.

----------


## Magneto

Θειίκωση: 

Η θειίκωση στις μπαταρίες προκαλείται όταν η πυκνότητα του ηλεκτρολύτη πέσει κάτω από 1.225ο ή η μέτρηση της τάσης (Βόλτ) είναι κάτω από 12,4 V (Για 12βολτες μπαταρίες) ή 6,2 V (Για 6βολτες μπαταρίες). Η θειίκωση δημιουργεί σκλήρυνση στις πλάκες μειώνοντας και εν τέλει καταστρέφοντας τη δυνατότητα της μπαταρίας να παράγει τα απαιτούμενα βόλτ και αμπέρ. 
Αλλοι λόγοι θεiίκωσης των μπαταριών είναι η παραμονή για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα σε ακινησία και σε κατάσταση εκφόρτισης, η λειτουργία κάτω από μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες και η υπερφόρτιση. Η θειίκωση εμφανίζεται με την δημιουργία και εναπόθεση στην επιφάνεια των πλακών και στους πόρους της ενεργού μάζας κρυστάλλων θειϊκού άλατος.

ερωτηση:
που πηγαινουν οι κρυσταλοι θεικου αλατος οταν κανετε "αποθειικοποιηση";;;
απαντηση:
πουθενα, μενουν στον ηλεκτρολυτη και επικαθονται ξανα στα ηλεκτροδια.
ερωτηση:
τι πρεπει να γινει για σωστη αποθειικοποιηση;
απαντηση:
1> χρηση του κυκλωματος αποθειικοποιησης με τροφοδοσια ανωτερη της τασης φορτισης.
δηλαδη εαν ο φορτιστης μπαταριας παρεχει 14V για μπαταρια 12V τοτε πρεπει να τροφοδοτησετε το κυκλωμα αποθειικοποιησης με ταση 15-16V και ρευμα αρκετο. η αποθειικοποιηση πρεπει να διαρκεσει 2 ωρες.
2> αμεσως μετα το περας της αποθειικοποιησης πρεπει να αδειασετε τα υγρα της μπαταριας. αυτο κανετε φορωντας λαστιχενια γαντια και αποφευγετε καθε επαφη του ηλεκτρολυτη με το δερμα.
τα υγρα μπαταριας-ηλεκτρολυτης ειναι καυστικα, περιεχουν θειικο οξυ.
3> η μπαταρια πρεπει να μεινει αναποδα ωστε να στραγγιξει εντελως απο τα υγρα της.
4> βαζετε νεα υγρα μπαταριας. αυτα ειναι ειδικα για μπαταριες και τα αγοραζετε απο ηλεκτρολογο αυτοκινητων ή σε εμπορικα
5> φορτιζετε την μπαταρια με τον συνηθη φορτιστη για 8 ωρες
6> τα παλαια υγρα δεν τα ριχνετε στην αποχετευση αλλα σε χωμα οπου δεν υπαρχει βλαστηση ή καλλιεργεια.

ερωτηση:
και τι γινεται με τις μπαταριες κλειστου τυπου.
απαντηση:
αυτες οι μπαταριες ειναι τελειωμενες. τις δινετε σε καταστηματα για ανακυκλωση μπαταριων.
οι μπαταριες κλειστου τυπου εχουν υλικο εμποτισμενο με ηλεκτρολυτη γυρω απο τα ηλεκτροδια.
δεν υπαρχει τροπος να απαλαγουν απο τους κρυσταλους θειικου αλατος.

----------


## rama

Εντελώς φιλικά, όποιος έχει γράψει αυτές τις οδηγίες πρέπει να τις βελτιώσει δραματικά.

----------


## takis3653

φιλε Αγγελε (rama) μου ακανες μαγκες.
Ανασταση σε σχεδον αχρηστες μπαταριες.
Να μια κυματομορφη απο του ελεκτορ.
Σχεδον ιδια με καποιου φιλε που εβαλε απο ενα εμπορειου.

----------


## vasilllis

> Θειίκωση: 
> 
> Η θειίκωση στις μπαταρίες προκαλείται όταν η πυκνότητα του ηλεκτρολύτη πέσει κάτω από 1.225ο ή η μέτρηση της τάσης (Βόλτ) είναι κάτω από 12,4 V (Για 12βολτες μπαταρίες) ή 6,2 V (Για 6βολτες μπαταρίες). Η θειίκωση δημιουργεί σκλήρυνση στις πλάκες μειώνοντας και εν τέλει καταστρέφοντας τη δυνατότητα της μπαταρίας να παράγει τα απαιτούμενα βόλτ και αμπέρ. 
> Αλλοι λόγοι θεiίκωσης των μπαταριών είναι η παραμονή για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα σε ακινησία και σε κατάσταση εκφόρτισης, η λειτουργία κάτω από μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες και η υπερφόρτιση. Η θειίκωση εμφανίζεται με την δημιουργία και εναπόθεση στην επιφάνεια των πλακών και στους πόρους της ενεργού μάζας κρυστάλλων θειϊκού άλατος.
> 
> ερωτηση:
> που πηγαινουν οι κρυσταλοι θεικου αλατος οταν κανετε "αποθειικοποιηση";;;
> απαντηση:
> πουθενα, μενουν στον ηλεκτρολυτη και επικαθονται ξανα στα ηλεκτροδια.
> ...



Εγω παντως με απλο φορτιστη- τροφοδοτικο κραταω 4 χρονια τις μπαταριες κλειστου τυπου.τις αλλαζω για ασφαλεια οχι καταστροφη.

Στάλθηκε από το ST23i μου

----------


## stratos 79

γεια σας και απο εμενα ,
διαβασα τις απαντησεις ολων στο θεμα αυτο,
και θα ηθελα να πω την γνωμη μου για το θεμα της αποθειωσης 
επειδη το ψαχνω εδω και ενα χρονο περιπου
με σκοπο τον οκτωβριο (πρωτα ο θεος) να το ξεκινησω επαγγελματικα.
λοιπον καταρχην επισκευαζονται ολες οι μπαταριες μολυβδου ακομη και αυτες οι κλειστου τυπου.
επισης οι καθυστερηση στην αποθειωση που αναφερουν μερικοι, οφειλετε στην μικρη ενταση των 
παλμων του κυκλωματος
η μαγειρικη σοδα που ανεφεραν μερικοι ειναι μια "καλη" λυση για τις μπαταριες που ειναι σχετικα καινουργιες
σε ταλειπωρημενες μπαταριες καλα ειναι να αποφευγεται γιατι υπαρχει κινδυνος να αλοιωσει το μολυβι ,
και να κανει ανεπανορθωτη ζημια στην μπαταρια.
εγω χρησιμοποιω ενα ειδικο χημικο που ειναι για την αποθειωση και σε συνδιασμο με το κυκλωμα του αποθειωτη
με αποτελεσμα να μπορω να "καθαρισω" μια μπαταρια 170Αh σε 48 ωρες
και να φτασει εως το 90% περιπου της αρχικης δυναμης σε CCA.

----------


## alefgr

Έχω δει και εγώ σημαντική βελτίωση σε πεσμένες μπαταρίες αλλά όχι σε τόσο γρήγορο χρονικό διάστημα. Χρησιμοποιώ το κύκλωμα του elektor αλλά έχω αυξήσει το ρεύμα περισσότερο από x6 βάζοντας στην θέση της 0,33R αντίστασης, 2 αντιστάσεις παράλληλα στα 0,1R.

Το ειδικό χημικό που το βρίσκουμε και πως το ζητάμε;

----------


## rama

Δεν είμαι πολύ υπέρ της χρήσης αλάτων, διότι είναι πολύ δραστικά και ξεκολλάνε και κομμάτια αντί να τα διαλύουν στο υγρό και να επανέρχεται η χημική ισορροπία, και παράλληλα επιταχύνουν τη διάβρωση στις πλάκες μειώνοντας την υπολειπόμενη ζωή της. Αλλά για προσωρινό μέτρο ή ως τελευταία ευκαιρία σε περιπτώσεις όπου η μπαταρία γενικώς τα έχει φάει τα ψωμιά της και απλά χρειάζεσαι να της δώσεις μία τελευταία παράταση ζωής, είναι αποτελεσματικά.
Αλέξανδρε, ψάξε για epsom salts που είναι θειικό μαγνήσιο (MgSO4), αν και νομίζω (χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος) γίνεται δουλειά και με καυστική σόδα. Προσοχή στον τρόπο παρασκευής του μείγματος. Μετά την προσθήκη, ούτως ή άλλως η μπαταρία χρειάζεται να μπεί στη φόρτιση για να δουλέψει η χημεία.

----------


## stratos 79

γεια σου αλεξανδρε,
το χημικο το παριγγειλα απο κινα αλλα λογο ελαχιστης ποσοτητας του εργοστασιου
το πηρα σε συσκευασια των 50 λιτρων .
δεν νομιζω να συμφερει η αγορα του για μια η 2 μπαταριες...

----------


## stratos 79

γεια σου και σε εσενα αγγελε,
επειδη  εχω δοκιμασει και την καυστικη σοδα να ξερεις οτι 
ειναι πολυ πιθανο να κανει ζημια στις πλακες μολυβδου 
ακομη και σε καινουργια μπαταρια.
επειδη δεν ξερω ποσες γνωσεις μπορει να εχεις πανω στις μπαταριες,
και επειδη λογο τον δοκιμων που εκανα το τελευταιο διαστημα  εσκασαν 
και 4 μπαταριες στο ενα μετρο απο εμενα,
μη δινεις συμβουλες για χημικες προσμιξεις γιατι μια μπαταρια μπορει να σκασει
απο καποιο εξωτερικο παραγοντα (πχ. σπιθα ) , απο βραχυκυκλωμενο στοιχειο,
η ακομη και απο αερια που διμιουργουντε μεσα σε αυτην και δεν προλαωενουν να εκτονωθουν.

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> Θειίκωση: 
> 
> Η θειίκωση στις μπαταρίες προκαλείται όταν η πυκνότητα του ηλεκτρολύτη πέσει κάτω από 1.225ο ή η μέτρηση της τάσης (Βόλτ) είναι κάτω από 12,4 V (Για 12βολτες μπαταρίες) ή 6,2 V (Για 6βολτες μπαταρίες). Η θειίκωση δημιουργεί σκλήρυνση στις πλάκες μειώνοντας και εν τέλει καταστρέφοντας τη δυνατότητα της μπαταρίας να παράγει τα απαιτούμενα βόλτ και αμπέρ. 
> Αλλοι λόγοι θεiίκωσης των μπαταριών είναι η παραμονή για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα σε ακινησία και σε κατάσταση εκφόρτισης, η λειτουργία κάτω από μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες και η υπερφόρτιση. Η θειίκωση εμφανίζεται με την δημιουργία και εναπόθεση στην επιφάνεια των πλακών και στους πόρους της ενεργού μάζας κρυστάλλων θειϊκού άλατος.
> 
> ερωτηση:
> που πηγαινουν οι κρυσταλοι θεικου αλατος οταν κανετε "αποθειικοποιηση";;;
> απαντηση:
> πουθενα, μενουν στον ηλεκτρολυτη και επικαθονται ξανα στα ηλεκτροδια.
> ...



Καλημέρα, ενδιαφέρουσα η προσέγγιση σου πάνω στο θέμα. Επέτρεψε μου να συμπληρώσω κάτι στην πρόταση *4>*. *Το να βάλεις εκ νέου υγρό ηλεκτρολύτη (30% θειικό οξύ/ 70% απεσταγμένο νερό.) είναι κορώνα - γράμματα θα έλεγα για να σεταριστεί η μπαταρία. Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή η μπαταρία κρατάει ακόμα ποσότητες θειικού οξέως πάνω στις πλάκες με την μορφή κρυστάλλων. Είναι προτιμότερο να σουρώσεις με ψιλό φίλτρο τον ήδη υπάρχον ηλεκτρολύτη που αφαίρεσες απο την μπαταρία και να την ξαναγεμίσεις με αυτόν. Συμπληρώνεις απεσταγμένο νερό σε όποιο στοιχείο χρειάζεται.

Έπειτα βάλε την στον φορτιστή όπως περιέγραψες παραπάνω (είναι ένας τρόπος και αυτός). Η μπαταρία θέλει πολύ χρόνο αναλόγως την χωρητικότητα και την καταστασή της για να επανέλθει η πυκνότητα του ηλεκτρολύτη στην ανάλογη χημικη ισορροπία (κλίμακα μπομέ), να διαλύθούν σε ένα βαθμό οι κρύσταλοι θειικού οξέως απο τις πλάκες μολύβδου.
Αν η θειικωμένη μπαταρία αρνείται πεισματικά να πάρει ένταση απο τον φορτιστή, ένας τρόπος είναι να βάλεις μια δεύτερη μπαταρία ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ συνδεμένη με την μπαταρία αυτή ώστε να ανοίξεις κατα κάποιον τρόπο αγωγό διελεύσης ρεύματος (αμπέρ) προς την δεύτερη μπαταρία. Δοκιμασμένο σε εξαιρετικά δύσκολες περιπτώσεις βαριάς θειικωσης. Μέγιστή προσοχή εδώ σε όποιον δοκιμάζει! Ο κίνδυνος να σκάσει μια βαριά θειικωμένη μπαταρία είναι σε υψηλό ποσοστό.
*

----------


## alefgr

> *Αν η θειικωμένη μπαταρία αρνείται πεισματικά να πάρει ένταση απο τον φορτιστή, ένας τρόπος είναι να βάλεις μια δεύτερη μπαταρία ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ συνδεμένη με την μπαταρία αυτή ώστε να ανοίξεις κατα κάποιον τρόπο αγωγό διελεύσης ρεύματος (αμπέρ) προς την δεύτερη μπαταρία. Δοκιμασμένο σε εξαιρετικά δύσκολες περιπτώσεις βαριάς θειικωσης.*



Αυτή την μέθοδο την έχω δοκιμάσει και ΔΕΝ λέει. Η πεσμένη μπαταρία δουλεύει πάντα σε βάρος της καλής, τραβώντας από αυτή συνεχώς ρεύμα. Και επειδή η τάση της καλής μπαταρίας είναι χαμηλή (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 12,8 με 13 volts) δεν είναι αρκετή για να κάνει ‘επανεκκίνηση’ στην πεσμένη μπαταρία.

Πολύ καλύτερη μέθοδος είναι το ηλεκτροσόκ της μπαταρίας, αλλά θέλει κατάλληλο τροφοδοτικό και συνεχή έλεγχο. Κάτι αντίστοιχο κάνουν και τα κυκλώματα που δοκιμάζουμε αλλά σχετικά σε πολύ πιο ήπια μορφή.

----------


## stratos 79

ξεχασα να σας πω οτι καποια πηνια που παρειγγειλα απο 
την mouser για τους αποθειωτες μου  τα πουλαω για παρειγγειλα 
διαφορετικα λογω αλλαγης σχεδιων.  ειναι 10 των 1000uH  450mA 
 kai 10 των 22uH  6A

----------


## alefgr

Και μιά ερώτηση σε όσους έχουν σχετική εμπειρία. Αν αφήσουμε γιά παραπάνω χρόνο το κύκλωμα πάνω στην μπαταρία, για παράδειγμα ενώ είναι ένταξη η μπαταρία στην μία εβδομάδα εμείς το αφήσουμε γιά 2 ή 3 εβδομάδες, μπορεί αυτό να δημιουργήσει μόνιμο πρόβλημα στην μπαταρία;

----------


## stratos 79

μιλας για την μπαταρια επανω στο οχημα η εκτος?
αν την εχεις εκτος και ειναι καποιο αξιοπιστο desulfator ..
οχι δεν θα σου δημιουργησει προβλημα.
αντιθετος θα συνεχισει να συντηρει την μπαταρια σου..

----------


## alefgr

Μιλάω για μπαταρίες εκτός κυκλώματος και σε μόνιμη φόρτιση ώστε να έχουν πάντα από 13 έως 14 volts...

----------


## rama

Αν οι μπαταρίες έχουν ήδη επανέλθει με το desulfator, τότε δεν χρίζουν περαιτέρω αποθείκωσης εφόσον τις έχεις σε συνεχή φόρτιση

----------


## alefgr

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να ξέρω την κατάσταση της μπαταρίας ανά πάσα στιγμή, γιατί με τα led που έχει πάνω το κύκλωμα δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη μιας και ανάβουν μόνιμα το κόκκινο μαζί με το κίτρινο ακόμα και σε καινούργια μπαταρία. Ο μόνος τρόπος που μπορώ είναι με φορτίο και χρονομέτρηση…

----------


## dade

> Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να ξέρω την κατάσταση της μπαταρίας ανά πάσα στιγμή, γιατί με τα led που έχει πάνω το κύκλωμα δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη μιας και ανάβουν μόνιμα το κόκκινο μαζί με το κίτρινο ακόμα και σε καινούργια μπαταρία. Ο μόνος τρόπος που μπορώ είναι με φορτίο και χρονομέτρηση…



Δοκίμασε με απλά λεντ και όχι με υψηλής φωτεινότητας

----------


## alefgr

Δεν φταίνε τα LEDs, είναι απλά. Πριν κάνω επέμβαση στο κύκλωμα δουλεύανε σωστά. Από την στιγμή που αύξησα το ρεύμα σε x6, δεν δείχνουν σωστά λόγω των καλωδίων που αν και κοντά και χοντρά, προσθέτουν μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με την μπαταρία.

Μια άλλη ερώτηση προς όσους γνωρίζουν. Η αύξηση της συχνότητας μπορεί να επιφέρει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα στην βελτίωση μιας μπαταρίας; Στο κύκλωμα του elector η συχνότητα είναι στον 1KHz αλλά έχω διαβάσει και για συχνότητες 10KHz και ακόμα μεγαλύτερων.

----------


## jakjak

εγω θελω να χρησιμοποιησω την μεθοδο σε μπαταριες ni-cd .
ποιο κυκλωμα ειναι το καταλληλο ?

----------


## 744

> εγω θελω να χρησιμοποιησω την μεθοδο σε μπαταριες ni-cd .
> ποιο κυκλωμα ειναι το καταλληλο ?



Εχουν θειικό οξύ οι Ni-Cd?

----------


## jakjak

> Εχουν θειικό οξύ οι Ni-Cd?



δεν ξερω ...
δεν ειναι αυτοκινητου. ειναι απο επαναφορτιζομενο δραπανο.
στην πρωτη σελιδα γραφει οτι το κυκλωμα κανει και για μπαταριες ni-cd ... καταλαβα λαθος ???
εχω ακουσει οτι υπαρχουν κυκλωματα που τις ανασταινουν ... αυτο δεν κανει ??

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

Γεια σας βρε παιδια.Διαβασα το ολο θεμα και αποφασισα να αγορασω μια τετοια συσκευη (δυστυχως ειμαι εντελως ασχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικα,ποσο μαλλον με τη κατασκευη τους).Επειδη εχω κατα νου εδω και καιρο να παρω και ενα φορτιστη-συντηρητη μπαταριων,βρηκα αυτον http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOCO-Genius-...cfe2a6&vxp=mtr και θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας αν μπορω να τον συνδιασω μαζι με τον αποθειικωτη.
Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## stratos111

> Γβρηκα αυτον http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOCO-Genius-...cfe2a6&vxp=mtr και θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας αν μπορω να τον συνδιασω μαζι με τον αποθειικωτη.
> Σας ευχαριστω.



*Input Voltage AC*110-120 VAC, 50-60Hz
Μάλλον δεν σου κάνει ο συγκεκριμένος

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

Α καλα,ηταν το μονο που δεν ειδα :Brick wall: .Καμια καλη προταση για να το συνδιασω με τον αποθειικωτη?

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

Καμια βοηθεια βρε παιδια? :Rolleyes:

----------


## rama

Μην το ψάχνεις πολύ. Πάρε έναν αυτόματο φορτιστή με 30 ευρώ και θα είσαι εντάξει και για κάθε μελλοντική χρήση. Αλλιώς και ένα φορτιστάκι της πλάκας για συντήρηση θα σε βολέψει.
Το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι να υπάρχει μία πηγή τροφοδοσίας με λιγουλάκι ρεύμα ώστε να τροφοδοτείται το κύκλωμα του αποθειϊκωτή. Δεν χρειάζεται κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Όσο συνέρχεται η μπαταρία θα φορτίζει όλο και καλύτερα και από το λίγο ρεύμα που της δίνεις, μιάς και η διαδικασία θα πάρει καιρό.

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

> Μην το ψάχνεις πολύ. Πάρε έναν αυτόματο φορτιστή με 30 ευρώ και θα είσαι εντάξει και για κάθε μελλοντική χρήση. Αλλιώς και ένα φορτιστάκι της πλάκας για συντήρηση θα σε βολέψει.
> Το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι να υπάρχει μία πηγή τροφοδοσίας με λιγουλάκι ρεύμα ώστε να τροφοδοτείται το κύκλωμα του αποθειϊκωτή. Δεν χρειάζεται κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Όσο συνέρχεται η μπαταρία θα φορτίζει όλο και καλύτερα και από το λίγο ρεύμα που της δίνεις, μιάς και η διαδικασία θα πάρει καιρό.



Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Αγγελε.Μακαρι να μπορουσα να φτιαξω κι εγω το κυκλωμα (μιας και δεν εχω ασχολιθει καθολου με τα ηλεκτρονικα και ειμαι εντελως ασχετος) και να μη χρειαζεται να το αγοραζω ετοιμο με πολλαπλασιο κοστος :Sad: .

----------


## vasilllis

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Αγγελε.Μακαρι να μπορουσα να φτιαξω κι εγω το κυκλωμα (μιας και δεν εχω ασχολιθει καθολου με τα ηλεκτρονικα και ειμαι εντελως ασχετος) και να μη χρειαζεται να το αγοραζω ετοιμο με πολλαπλασιο κοστος.



και αφου δεν εχεις ασχοληθει και εισαι οπως λες και ασχετος πως θα το φτιαξεις???
Ποιος σου ειπε επισης οτι θα σου κοστισει λιγοτερο??/

----------


## rama

Το κύκλωμα μπορείς να το φτιάξεις εύκολα, δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις. Μάζεψε τα υλικά που περιγράφονται στην αρχή του νήματος, κάνε με προσοχή τις κολλήσεις & συνδέσεις και θα δουλέψει. Το κόστος των υλικών είναι χαμηλό. Μερικά μπορείς να τα βρείς και από άχρηστες συσκευές που μπορεί να έχεις ξεχασμένες σε κάποια αποθήκη.

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

> και αφου δεν εχεις ασχοληθει και εισαι οπως λες και ασχετος πως θα το φτιαξεις???
> Ποιος σου ειπε επισης οτι θα σου κοστισει λιγοτερο??/



Ειχα την εντυπωση φιλε μου οτι τα υλικα θα ειναι αρκετα πιο φθηνα απο το να το παρω ετοιμο.

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

> Το κύκλωμα μπορείς να το φτιάξεις εύκολα, δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις. Μάζεψε τα υλικά που περιγράφονται στην αρχή του νήματος, κάνε με προσοχή τις κολλήσεις & συνδέσεις και θα δουλέψει. Το κόστος των υλικών είναι χαμηλό. Μερικά μπορείς να τα βρείς και από άχρηστες συσκευές που μπορεί να έχεις ξεχασμένες σε κάποια αποθήκη.



Σε ευχαριστω και παλι Αγγελε :Smile:

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

> Το κύκλωμα μπορείς να το φτιάξεις εύκολα, δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις. Μάζεψε τα υλικά που περιγράφονται στην αρχή του νήματος, κάνε με προσοχή τις κολλήσεις & συνδέσεις και θα δουλέψει. Το κόστος των υλικών είναι χαμηλό. Μερικά μπορείς να τα βρείς και από άχρηστες συσκευές που μπορεί να έχεις ξεχασμένες σε κάποια αποθήκη.



Αγγελε,μια ακομα ερωτηση.Βρηκα αυτο εδω στο ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-volts-lea...51058403767%26
Ειναι το ιδιο κυκλωμα?Αν ναι,λεω να το αγορασω και να κανω τη προσπαθεια να το φτιαξω.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## rama

Ναι, ακριβώς αυτό είναι! Το σχέδιο του Cooper. Δες κάτω αριστερά τις τρείς φωτογραφίες.
Με led & ασφάλεια. Και η τιμή δεν είναι καθόλου παράλογη.
Θα το ξεπετάξεις πανεύκολα το κύκλωμα, και θα δείς τι ωραία θα δουλέψει.

----------


## agis68

Χαιρετώ την όμορφη παρέα...Μπράβο στονΑγγελο για το θέμα και στους υπόλοιπους που το εμπλουτίζουν. Ερωτηση....έχω ενα πελάτη που έχει μπαταρία 12V αλλά 200Ah!!! Τι αλλαγές συστήνεται οτι πρέπει να γίνουν είτε στο κύκλωμα του Αγγελου είτε σε εκείνο του Elektor


ευχαριστώ


ΥΓ.....εχει 2 μπαταρίες τετοιες απο φόρτιση Ηλιακών Πάνελ μια και το σπίτι του δεν εχει δίκτυο ΔΕΗ....και καλά κάνει....απλά να τον βοηθήσω μην πετάει λεφτα σε μπαταρίες καθε τόσο....και οι 2 VARTA κλειστου τύπου

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

> Ναι, ακριβώς αυτό είναι! Το σχέδιο του Cooper. Δες κάτω αριστερά τις τρείς φωτογραφίες.
> Με led & ασφάλεια. Και η τιμή δεν είναι καθόλου παράλογη.
> Θα το ξεπετάξεις πανεύκολα το κύκλωμα, και θα δείς τι ωραία θα δουλέψει.



Θα κανω παραγγελια και θα το δοκιμασω.Σε ευχαριστω Αγγελε :Wink:

----------


## alefgr

> Χαιρετώ την όμορφη παρέα...Μπράβο στονΑγγελο για το θέμα και στους υπόλοιπους που το εμπλουτίζουν. Ερωτηση....έχω ενα πελάτη που έχει μπαταρία 12V αλλά 200Ah!!! Τι αλλαγές συστήνεται οτι πρέπει να γίνουν είτε στο κύκλωμα του Αγγελου είτε σε εκείνο του Elektor
> 
> 
> ευχαριστώ
> 
> 
> ΥΓ.....εχει 2 μπαταρίες τετοιες απο φόρτιση Ηλιακών Πάνελ μια και το σπίτι του δεν εχει δίκτυο ΔΕΗ....και καλά κάνει....απλά να τον βοηθήσω μην πετάει λεφτα σε μπαταρίες καθε τόσο....και οι 2 VARTA κλειστου τύπου



Στο σχέδιο του elektor μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις την αντίσταση 0,33R/5W με μικρότερη για να αυξηθεί το ρεύμα. Σε δύο κυκλώματα που έχω φτιάξει, έχω βάλει στην θέση της παράλληλα δύο αντιστάσεις 0,1R/5W. Αυτό σημαίνει κάπου εξαπλασιασμό του ρεύματος.

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση επειδή το ρεύμα γίνεται αρκετό και μπορεί σε λίγες ημέρες να σου αδειάσει τελείως την μπαταρία, καλό είναι να τροφοδοτεί την πλακέτα ένας εξωτερικός φωτιστής χαμηλού ρεύματος, απλά για συντήρηση.

----------


## Magneto

> Χαιρετώ την όμορφη παρέα...Μπράβο στονΑγγελο για το θέμα και στους υπόλοιπους που το εμπλουτίζουν. Ερωτηση....έχω ενα πελάτη που έχει μπαταρία 12V αλλά 200Ah!!! Τι αλλαγές συστήνεται οτι πρέπει να γίνουν είτε στο κύκλωμα του Αγγελου είτε σε εκείνο του Elektor
> 
> 
> ευχαριστώ
> 
> 
> ΥΓ.....εχει 2 μπαταρίες τετοιες απο φόρτιση Ηλιακών Πάνελ μια και το σπίτι του δεν εχει δίκτυο ΔΕΗ....και καλά κάνει....απλά να τον βοηθήσω μην πετάει λεφτα σε μπαταρίες καθε τόσο....και οι 2 VARTA κλειστου τύπου



για 200Αh μπαταριες ολα ειναι διαφορετικα. δηλαδη χρειαζεται ταση 13-14V 20A για φορτιση και δεν νομιζω ενα κυκλωμα σαν αυτο με λεπτο συρμα στα πηνια και ενα μοσφετ να κανει δυνατο παλμο για να συγκινησει τις μεγαλες μπαταριες.

εαν ηθελα να δοκιμασω θα εβαζα χοντρο συρμα και 2-4 μοσφετ επανω σε ψυκτρα, οχι επανω στην πλακετα, με χοντρα καλωδια.

τα πηνια μπορουν να ειναι απο συρμα 1χιλ με στροφες σε αναλογια 1 προς 4 τυλιγμενα επανω σε καρουλι με μεταλλικο πυρηνα.
θα αλλαζα και την διοδο σε 6Α

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

Κατι ακομα βρε Αγγελε (σε εχω πριξει και ζητω συγγνωμη :Rolleyes: ).Εχω μια μπαταρια κλειστου τυπου που εχει αυτο το "ματακι" που δείχνει σε τι κατασταση βρίσκεται.Το χρωμα λοιπον ειναι μαυρο (αντι για πρασινο που θα επρεπε κανονικα).Λογικο μιας και την ειχα αρκετο καιρο χωρις να τη δουλευω και συνεπώς ξεφορτιστη (ξερω οτι ηταν μεγαλη βλακεια αυτο).Εβαλα λοιπον να τη φορτισω με ενα φορτιστη-συντηρητή που ηρθε στα χερια μου απο  τα lidl.Σημερα ο φορτιστης εβγαλε ενδειξη οτι η μπαταρια φορτίστηκε.Εβγαλα λοιπον το φορτιστη και μετρησα 12,95volt (το ματακι βεβαια παραμενει μαυρο,πραγμα που σημαινει οπως λεει η ετικετα που εχει η μπαταρια,οτι θελει φορτηση).Η ερωτηση τωρα ειναι,καθε ποτε θα πρεπει να ελεγχω τη ταση της μπαταριας για να δω σε τι κατασταση ειναι (αν ειναι καποιο στοιχειο βραχυκυκλωμένο θα το καταλαβω αν ξεφορτιζεται γρήγορα?)?Οταν ερθει στα χερια μου ο αποθειικωτης, πώς θα βλεπω αν βελτιωνει τη κατασταση της μπαταριας?Θα τη μετραω μερα παρα μερα και αν βλεπω οτι αυξανονται τα volt ειναι οκ?
Επισης,αυτο το κυκλωμα σε μεχρι ποσα αμπερωρια μπαταριες μπορει να μπει πανω για να κανει την αποθειικωση?

----------


## vasilllis

> Κατι ακομα βρε Αγγελε (σε εχω πριξει και ζητω συγγνωμη).Εχω μια μπαταρια κλειστου τυπου που εχει αυτο το "ματακι" που δείχνει σε τι κατασταση βρίσκεται.Το χρωμα λοιπον ειναι μαυρο (αντι για πρασινο που θα επρεπε κανονικα).Λογικο μιας και την ειχα αρκετο καιρο χωρις να τη δουλευω και συνεπώς ξεφορτιστη (ξερω οτι ηταν μεγαλη βλακεια αυτο).Εβαλα λοιπον να τη φορτισω με ενα φορτιστη-συντηρητή που ηρθε στα χερια μου απο  τα lidl.Σημερα ο φορτιστης εβγαλε ενδειξη οτι η μπαταρια φορτίστηκε.Εβγαλα λοιπον το φορτιστη και μετρησα 12,95volt (το ματακι βεβαια παραμενει μαυρο,πραγμα που σημαινει οπως λεει η ετικετα που εχει η μπαταρια,οτι θελει φορτηση).Η ερωτηση τωρα ειναι,καθε ποτε θα πρεπει να ελεγχω τη ταση της μπαταριας για να δω σε τι κατασταση ειναι (αν ειναι καποιο στοιχειο βραχυκυκλωμένο θα το καταλαβω αν ξεφορτιζεται γρήγορα?)?Οταν ερθει στα χερια μου ο αποθειικωτης, πώς θα βλεπω αν βελτιωνει τη κατασταση της μπαταριας?Θα τη μετραω μερα παρα μερα και αν βλεπω οτι αυξανονται τα volt ειναι οκ?
> Επισης,αυτο το κυκλωμα σε μεχρι ποσα αμπερωρια μπαταριες μπορει να μπει πανω για να κανει την αποθειικωση?



ταση παραπανω δεν προκειται να δεις.Η κατασταση θα βλτιωνεται στην αποφορτιση,θα κραταει περισσοτερη ωρα.Επισης δες αν λυνει το γυαλακι που εχει η μπαταρια για να το καθαρισεις.Μ

----------


## rama

Σχετικά με τα θέματα που έχουν τεθεί τελευταία, νομίζω οτι δεν υπάρχει θεωρητικό ανώτατο όριο για τις Ah που παίρνουν βελτίωση. Το θέμα είναι αν έχουμε την υπομονή να περιμένουμε όλο και περισσότερο καιρό για να γίνει σωστά η δουλειά, όσο μεγαλώνουν τα Ah της μπαταρίας.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πιστεύω οτι η καλύτερη δουλειά μπορεί να γίνει μόνο με παράλληλη σιγανή φόρτιση συντήρησης, που δρά και ως τροφοδοσία για το κύκλωμα του αποθειϊκωτή.
Για το φίλο που έχει τις μπαταρίες με τα panels, νομίζω οτι η φυσιολογική τους φόρτιση από τα panels επαρκεί για να μην εξαντληθούν οι μπαταρίες από το κύκλωμα. Θα τολμούσα να πω οτι ίσως να αξίζει να μείνει και μόνιμα πάνω το κύκλωμα, αρκεί το inverter να είναι καλά προστατευμένο και να μην γίνει ζημιά από τις βραχύχρονες ριπές αυξημένης τάσης.
Για το ματάκι της μπαταρίας, με μία γρήγορη φόρτιση δεν γίνεται απαραίτητα πράσινο. Τα 12.95V μετρήθηκαν αμέσως μετά τη φόρτιση, κάτι φυσιολογικό. Πιό σπουδαίο είναι να μετρηθεί η τάση τουλάχιστον μία ώρα μετά την παύση της φόρτισης, ή ακόμα καλύτερα όπως είπε ο Βασίλης το ζητούμενο είναι πως συμπεριφέρεται η μπαταρία και πώς κρατάει τη φόρτιση, άσχετα από τα νούμερα.
 Σημειωτέον οτι το ματάκι βλέπει τη συμπεριφορά σε ένα από τα 6 στοιχεία της μπαταρίας, που μπορεί να μην είναι πλέον αντιπροσωπευτικό για το σύνολο των στοιχείων. Πρέπει βέβαια να είσαι γκαντέμης για να σου λάχει αυτό, αλλά τον τελευταίο καιρό η γκαντεμιά γενικά είναι της μόδας!

----------


## jimacid

αφου το αναλυουμε τοσο το θεμα ας κανω κιεγω μια ερωτηση... εχω φτιαξει 4 απο αυτα τα κυκλωματα, τα 2 ειναι του ελεκτορ και τα αλλα 2 με το 555 υπαρχει καποιος τροπος αν δεν εχουμε παλμογραφο να χρησιμοποιησουμε καποιο απλο κυκλωμα και με την βοηθεια του να παρουμε μια μετρηση με πολυμετρο για να μπορεσουμε να δουμε αν λειτουργουν οντως σωστα και να δουμε πιο κανει πιο καλη δουλεια?

Δοκιμασα να βαλω μια διοδο στον θετικο πολο της μπαταριας και εναν πυκνωτη ετσι ωστε να φορτιζεται ο πυκνωτης και στην συνεχεια η διοδος να μην τον αφηνει να αποφορτιστει ωστε να κρατησει την peak τιμη της τασης πανω του και να τον μετρησω μετα αλλα δεν μπορω να πω πως ειχε αποτελεσμα, αν θυμαμαι καλα μετρουσα πανω του γυρω στα 13,2 αν βαλεις και την πτωση τασης πανω στην διοδο πες 13,7 βολτ (τωρα βεβαια δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο το ποσο μεγαλο πυκνωτη θα βαλεις, αν δεν μπορει να τον φορτιση πχ. γιατι ειχα βαλει εναν μεγαλουτσικο ηλεκτρολυτικο)

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> Κατι ακομα βρε Αγγελε (σε εχω πριξει και ζητω συγγνωμη).Εχω μια μπαταρια κλειστου τυπου *που εχει αυτο το "ματακι" που δείχνει σε τι κατασταση βρίσκεται.Το χρωμα λοιπον ειναι μαυρο (αντι για πρασινο που θα επρεπε κανονικα)*.Λογικο μιας και την ειχα αρκετο καιρο χωρις να τη δουλευω και συνεπώς ξεφορτιστη (ξερω οτι ηταν μεγαλη βλακεια αυτο).Εβαλα λοιπον να τη φορτισω με ενα φορτιστη-συντηρητή που ηρθε στα χερια μου απο  τα lidl.Σημερα ο φορτιστης εβγαλε ενδειξη οτι η μπαταρια φορτίστηκε.Εβγαλα λοιπον το φορτιστη και μετρησα 12,95volt (το ματακι βεβαια παραμενει μαυρο,πραγμα που σημαινει οπως λεει η ετικετα που εχει η μπαταρια,οτι θελει φορτηση).Η ερωτηση τωρα ειναι,καθε ποτε θα πρεπει να ελεγχω τη ταση της μπαταριας για να δω σε τι κατασταση ειναι (αν ειναι καποιο στοιχειο βραχυκυκλωμένο θα το καταλαβω αν ξεφορτιζεται γρήγορα?)?Οταν ερθει στα χερια μου ο αποθειικωτης, πώς θα βλεπω αν βελτιωνει τη κατασταση της μπαταριας?Θα τη μετραω μερα παρα μερα και αν βλεπω οτι αυξανονται τα volt ειναι οκ?
> Επισης,αυτο το κυκλωμα σε μεχρι ποσα αμπερωρια μπαταριες μπορει να μπει πανω για να κανει την αποθειικωση?



Καλησπέρα,

*Το ματάκι αυτό λέγεται πυκνόμετρο και μετράει την πυκνότητα του ηλεκτρολύτη μέσα στο κελί του 2v στοιχείου**.Ανάλογα την πυκνότητα του ηλεκτρολύτη (θειικό οξύ και απεσταγμένο νερό) σου δείχνει το χρώμα, συνήθως με την χρήση κολλάει αυτή η μπίλια του πυκνόμετρου και θέλει σκούντημα η μπαταρία ή ξεβίδωμα και καθαρίσμα αν σου έχει σχισμή το καπάκι. Εαν όμως κάποιο άλλο απο τα πέντε 2v στοιχεία έχουν θειικωθεί, το μεμονομένο πυκνόμετρο της μπαταρίας είναι "άχρηστο" για τα υπολοιπα στοιχεία*  

Προσοχή: δεν έχουν όλες οι μπαταρίες αυτή την κατασκευή στο κάσωμα τους (μεμονομένα κελιά).

Αν έχεις την δυνατότητα και καλά αεριζόμενο χώρο (αναθυμιάσεις μολύβδου) να προτιμάς καλής ποιότητας μπαταρίες ανοιχτού τύπου υγρού ηλεκτρολύτη και σε συνδυασμό με τον αποθειικωτή, την σωστή φόρτιση και συντήρηση θα την/τις κρατήσεις πολλά χρόνια..

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

Αρα δεν υπαρχει τροπος για να δουμε αμεσα αν το κυκλωμα κανει τη δουλεια που πρεπει,παρα μονο μεσα απο τη χρηση της μπαταριας,σωστα?Η περιπτωση με το τυπο στο youtube που της αλλαζει τον ηλεκτρολύτη, γινεται μονο σε περιπτωσεις που η ταση ειναι πολυ χαμηλη (π.χ. της ταξεως των 5volt) σαν μια ύστατη προσπαθεια να επανελθει?Αν αυτο ισχυει,για ποσο θα της δωσει αραγε επιπλεον ζωη?Η κατασκευη ηλεκτρολυτη απο μερους μας ειναι ευκολη υποθεση?
Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τια απαντησεις σας και την υπομονη σας! :Rolleyes:

----------


## rama

Καλό είναι να μην πολυσκαλίζουμε τα οξέα, για λόγους ασφάλειας. Και σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν τα αδειάζουμε χύμα στο χώμα / χιόνι, όπως το κάθε Αμερικανάκι στο youtube.
Τα υγρά στις μπαταρίες είναι θεϊκό οξύ περίπου κατά το 1/3 (και κάτι παραπάνω) και απεσταγμένο νερό το υπόλοιπο. Οταν λέμε οτι χρειάζεται να συμπληρώσουμε υγρά, ουσιαστικά πρέπει να συμπληρώσουμε απεσταγμένο νερό κι όχι το προαναφερθέν μείγμα του ηλεκτρολύτη, καθώς αυτό που διαφεύγει από τις κυψέλες με εξάτμιση είναι το νερό κι όχι το οξύ. Το υγρό βράζει όταν η τάση φόρτισης είναι πάνω από 13.4V περίπου.

Η πορεία αποθείκωσης της μπαταρίας μπορεί να ελεχθεί και με τη μέτρηση του voltage σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας μετά από κάποια περίοδο φόρτισης. Οσο βελτιώνεται η κατάσταση στο εσωτερικό της, η μπαταρία θα κρατάει ολοένα και υψηλότερο voltage αντί να πέφτει εύκολα κάτω από τα 12V μόλις αφεθεί για λίγες ώρες εκτός φόρτισης.

Ομολογουμένως, πάντως, το καλύτερο test είναι η πραγματική χρήση της μπαταρίας. Ολα τα άλλα είναι ενδείξεις. Η χρήση είναι που δίνει τις αποδείξεις.

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

> Καλό είναι να μην πολυσκαλίζουμε τα οξέα, για λόγους ασφάλειας. Και σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν τα αδειάζουμε χύμα στο χώμα / χιόνι, όπως το κάθε Αμερικανάκι στο youtube.
> Τα υγρά στις μπαταρίες είναι θεϊκό οξύ περίπου κατά το 1/3 (και κάτι παραπάνω) και απεσταγμένο νερό το υπόλοιπο. Οταν λέμε οτι χρειάζεται να συμπληρώσουμε υγρά, ουσιαστικά πρέπει να συμπληρώσουμε απεσταγμένο νερό κι όχι το προαναφερθέν μείγμα του ηλεκτρολύτη, καθώς αυτό που διαφεύγει από τις κυψέλες με εξάτμιση είναι το νερό κι όχι το οξύ. Το υγρό βράζει όταν η τάση φόρτισης είναι πάνω από 13.4V περίπου.
> 
> Η πορεία αποθείκωσης της μπαταρίας μπορεί να ελεχθεί και με τη μέτρηση του voltage σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας μετά από κάποια περίοδο φόρτισης. Οσο βελτιώνεται η κατάσταση στο εσωτερικό της, η μπαταρία θα κρατάει ολοένα και υψηλότερο voltage αντί να πέφτει εύκολα κάτω από τα 12V μόλις αφεθεί για λίγες ώρες εκτός φόρτισης.
> 
> Ομολογουμένως, πάντως, το καλύτερο test είναι η πραγματική χρήση της μπαταρίας. Ολα τα άλλα είναι ενδείξεις. Η χρήση είναι που δίνει τις αποδείξεις.



Καλα αυτο που κανει το Αμερικανακι και ριχνει τα οξεα χυμα στο χωμα ειναι απο τις μεγαλυτερες βλακειες που μπορει να κανει καποιος (λιγος σεβασμος στη φυση δε κανει κακο,αλλά τοσα ξερουν τοσα κανουν...).Η συμπληρωση απεσταγμενου νερου οταν η σταθμη του ηλεκτρολυτη εχει πεσει,αραιωνει τον ηλεκτρολυτη,πραγμα που δε του κανει και πολυ καλο,σωστα?Για αυτο ρωτουσα μηπως και θα ηταν καλυτερο να φτιαχναμε (αν γινεται αυτο βεβαια) εμεις ηλεκτρολυτη και να τον προσθεταμε.Αν λεω καμια ανοησία παρακαλω διόρθωσέ με (απλα προσπαθω να λυσω ορισμενες αποριες που εχω). :Smile: 
Κατι ακομα.Βρηκα στο ebay ενα οργανο ελεγχου της καταστασης μπαταριας http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-LCD-...cbb121&vxp=mtr
Κανει δουλεια ή ειναι υπερβολη η αγορα ενος τετοιου εργαλειου?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## rama

Η προσθήκη απεσταγμένου νερού αραιώνει μεν τον ηλεκτρολύτη, αλλά για να τον επαναφέρει στη σωστή αναλογία.
Οταν κοχλάζει ο ηλεκτρολύτης, φεύγουν μόνο τα μόρια του νερού κι όχι του οξέος. Οπότε όσο πέφτει η στάθμη, γίνεται πιό πυκνό σε οξύ το μείγμα. (Θεωρητικά στο τέλος θα μείνει μόνο οξύ αν συνεχίσει να βράζει).
Συμπληρώνοντας νερό, ξαναφέρνεις στα ίσια του το όλο μείγμα.

Βασικά σκέψου σε μία αλυκή να συμπληρώνεις γλυκό νερό, να εξατμίζεται, και πάλι τα ίδια. Πάντα την ίδια ποσότητα αλατιού έχεις μέσα, αλλά αλλάζει η πυκνότητά του ανάλογα με τη στάθμη του νερού.

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

> Η προσθήκη απεσταγμένου νερού αραιώνει μεν τον ηλεκτρολύτη, αλλά για να τον επαναφέρει στη σωστή αναλογία.
> Οταν κοχλάζει ο ηλεκτρολύτης, φεύγουν μόνο τα μόρια του νερού κι όχι του οξέος. Οπότε όσο πέφτει η στάθμη, γίνεται πιό πυκνό σε οξύ το μείγμα. (Θεωρητικά στο τέλος θα μείνει μόνο οξύ αν συνεχίσει να βράζει).
> Συμπληρώνοντας νερό, ξαναφέρνεις στα ίσια του το όλο μείγμα.
> 
> Βασικά σκέψου σε μία αλυκή να συμπληρώνεις γλυκό νερό, να εξατμίζεται, και πάλι τα ίδια. Πάντα την ίδια ποσότητα αλατιού έχεις μέσα, αλλά αλλάζει η πυκνότητά του ανάλογα με τη στάθμη του νερού.



Απλος και κατανοητος :Smile: 
Το οργανο αυτο που ειδα στο ebay κανει δουλεια ή ειναι υπερβολη?Μηπως μονο με ενα πολυμετρο και ενα οργανο που μετραει τη πυκνώτητα του ηλεκτρολυτη,θα ειμαι οκ?
Επισης κατι ακομα.Αυτος ο αποθειικωτης κανει μονο για μπαταριες των 12Volt,σωστα?Αν εχω 2 ή και 3 μπαταριες παραλληλα συνδεδεμενες μεταξύ τους,μπορει ενας τετοιος αποθειικωτης να κανει την ιδια δουλεια και για της 2-3 ή θελει να βαλεις σε καθε  μια μπαταρια απο εναν?Σε περιπτωση που εχουμε σε σειρα 2 μπαταριες των 12volt,να φανταστω οτι δε θα μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε τον αποθειικωτη?

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> Απλος και κατανοητος
> Το οργανο αυτο που ειδα στο ebay κανει δουλεια ή ειναι υπερβολη?Μηπως μονο με ενα πολυμετρο και ενα οργανο που μετραει τη πυκνώτητα του ηλεκτρολυτη,θα ειμαι οκ?
> Επισης κατι ακομα.Αυτος ο αποθειικωτης κανει μονο για μπαταριες των 12Volt,σωστα?Αν εχω 2 ή και 3 μπαταριες παραλληλα συνδεδεμενες μεταξύ τους,μπορει ενας τετοιος αποθειικωτης να κανει την ιδια δουλεια και για της 2-3 ή θελει να βαλεις σε καθε  μια μπαταρια απο εναν?Σε περιπτωση που εχουμε σε σειρα 2 μπαταριες των 12volt,να φανταστω οτι δε θα μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε τον αποθειικωτη?



Αυτό που κοιτάς είναι ένα πολυόργανο και τέστερ μπαταρίας (μέτρηση στιγμιαία χωρητικότητας κτλ). Με ένα πολύμετρο,ένα ωμικό φορτίο (π.χ λάμπα) μπορείς να κάνεις μέτρηση της χωρητικότητας που κρατάει η μπαταρία αυτή τη στιγμή. Απλά μαθηματικά.. αν τα θες αυτοματοποιημένα, άμεσα και τσεκάρεις συνέχεια πολλές μπαταρίες πάρε το όργανο.

Ένα πυκνόμετρο έχει γύρω στα 4 με 5 ευρώ για μπαταρίες. Μια μπαταρία μολύβδου σε άψογη λειτουργία το πυκνόμετρο θα σου δείχνει απο 1200 μέχρι 1300 μπωμέ :Wink:  

Σε παραλλήλη σύνδεση σε 12v συστοιχεία μπαταριών θα κάνει δουλειά αλλά θα πάρει πολυ περισσότερο χρόνο αναλόγως με την κατάσταση τους.

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

> Αυτό που κοιτάς είναι ένα πολυόργανο και τέστερ μπαταρίας (μέτρηση στιγμιαία χωρητικότητας κτλ). Με ένα πολύμετρο,ένα ωμικό φορτίο (π.χ λάμπα) μπορείς να κάνεις μέτρηση της χωρητικότητας που κρατάει η μπαταρία αυτή τη στιγμή. Απλά μαθηματικά.. αν τα θες αυτοματοποιημένα, άμεσα και τσεκάρεις συνέχεια πολλές μπαταρίες πάρε το όργανο.
> 
> Ένα πυκνόμετρο έχει γύρω στα 4 με 5 ευρώ για μπαταρίες. Μια μπαταρία μολύβδου σε άψογη λειτουργία το πυκνόμετρο θα σου δείχνει απο 1200 μέχρι 1300 μπωμέ 
> 
> Σε παραλλήλη σύνδεση σε 12v συστοιχεία μπαταριών θα κάνει δουλειά αλλά θα πάρει πολυ περισσότερο χρόνο αναλόγως με την κατάσταση τους.



Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Στελιο για την απαντηση.Μαλλον θα παρω το πολυοργανο μιας και εχω διαθέσιμες 8 μπαταριες (παλιες και καινουριες).Παντως συμφωνω κι εγω μαζι σου οτι στην αγορα μπαταριας ειναι προτιμότερο να αγορασει καποιος μπαταρια ανοιχτου τυπου.Πιστευω οτι θα ειναι και οπτικα τα αποτελεσμετα του αποθειικωτη (μεσα στις πλακες του μολυβδου).
Σχετικα με το "ματακι" της μπαταριας που ειχα ανεφερει πιο πανω,το εβγαλα και το καθαρισα.Η μπιλια πραγματι ειχε κολλησει.Βεβαια δε ξερω αν και τωρα που εχει γινει πρασινη η ενδειξη αν ειναι παλι κολλημενη...Θα δειξει.Παντως με μια ματια ,ειδα οτι τα υγρα της μπαταριας ηταν σε καλο επιπεδο.Φανταζομαι οτι η σταθμη αυτη αφορουσε μονο το ενα απο τα 6 στοιχεια της μπαταριας και οχι ολα,σωστα?

----------


## jimacid

> Σχετικα με το "ματακι" της μπαταριας που ειχα ανεφερει πιο πανω,το εβγαλα και το καθαρισα.Η μπιλια πραγματι ειχε κολλησει.



Πως ακριβως βγαζεις το ματακι? αφου την πανω μερια ειναι εντελως λειο δεν εχει εγκοπες για να το ξεβιδωσεις η κατι για να το πιασεις και ν το τραβηξεις

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Στελιο για την απαντηση.Μαλλον θα παρω το πολυοργανο μιας και εχω διαθέσιμες 8 μπαταριες (παλιες και καινουριες).Παντως συμφωνω κι εγω μαζι σου οτι στην αγορα μπαταριας ειναι προτιμότερο να αγορασει καποιος μπαταρια ανοιχτου τυπου.Πιστευω οτι θα ειναι και οπτικα τα αποτελεσμετα του αποθειικωτη (μεσα στις πλακες του μολυβδου).
> Σχετικα με το "ματακι" της μπαταριας που ειχα ανεφερει πιο πανω,το εβγαλα και το καθαρισα.Η μπιλια πραγματι ειχε κολλησει.Βεβαια δε ξερω αν και τωρα που εχει γινει πρασινη η ενδειξη αν ειναι παλι κολλημενη...Θα δειξει.Παντως με μια ματια ,ειδα οτι τα υγρα της μπαταριας ηταν σε καλο επιπεδο.*Φανταζομαι οτι η σταθμη αυτη αφορουσε μονο το ενα απο τα 6 στοιχεια της μπαταριας και οχι ολα,σωστα?*



Στις μπαταρίες ανοιχτού τύπου έχεις πάντα πρόσβαση στα κελιά των στοιχείων της. Αυτό από μόνο του αποτελεί βασικό πλεονέκτημα στην μακροχρόνια συντήρηση των μπαταριών. Το επίπεδο του ηλεκτρολύτη πρέπει να καλύπτει πάντα τις πλάκες με ανοχή, τουλάχιστον 1 δάχτυλο γεμάτο με το μάτι. Εκτός αν σου έχει minnimum - maximum ενδείξεις στο κάσωμα της.

Για το ματάκι (πυκνόμετρο) στις περισσότερες μπαταρίες του εμπορίου, δείνει την κατάσταση του ηλεκτρολύτη σε ένα στοιχείο απο τα 6 συνολικά :Wink:  Θεωρητικά η ένδειξη του μεμονομένου πυκνόμετρου ισχύει για όλα τα στοιχεία, όμως...δεν συμβαίνει πάντοτε αυτό.

*Συνήθως ναι.*







> Πως ακριβως βγαζεις το ματακι? αφου την πανω μερια ειναι εντελως λειο δεν εχει εγκοπες για να το ξεβιδωσεις η κατι για να το πιασεις και ν το τραβηξεις



Μερικά ματάκια (πυκνόμετρα) σε μπαταρίες δεν έχουν εγκοπή για να ξεβιδώνουν...

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

> Πως ακριβως βγαζεις το ματακι? αφου την πανω μερια ειναι εντελως λειο δεν εχει εγκοπες για να το ξεβιδωσεις η κατι για να το πιασεις και ν το τραβηξεις



Σε αυτη τη μπαταρια που εχω,εχει τρεις εγκωπες στην ακρη.Εβαλα ενα μυτοτσιμπιδο στις 2 απο αυτες και με λιγη περιστροφικη δυναμη ξεκούμπωσε.Εχω δει ομως και αλλες μπαταριες που δεν εχουν καθολου εγκωπες.Εκει δε ξερω τι θα εκανα.Ισως να προσπαθουσα λιγο να λοστεψω το ματακι μηπως και βγει (αλλα με πολυ πολυ προσοχη).

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

> Στις μπαταρίες ανοιχτού τύπου έχεις πάντα πρόσβαση στα κελιά των στοιχείων της. Αυτό από μόνο του αποτελεί βασικό πλεονέκτημα στην μακροχρόνια συντήρηση των μπαταριών. Το επίπεδο του ηλεκτρολύτη πρέπει να καλύπτει πάντα τις πλάκες με ανοχή, τουλάχιστον 1 δάχτυλο γεμάτο με το μάτι. Εκτός αν σου έχει minnimum - maximum ενδείξεις στο κάσωμα της.
> 
> Για το ματάκι (πυκνόμετρο) στις περισσότερες μπαταρίες του εμπορίου, δείνει την κατάσταση του ηλεκτρολύτη σε ένα στοιχείο απο τα 6 συνολικά Θεωρητικά η ένδειξη του μεμονομένου πυκνόμετρου ισχύει για όλα τα στοιχεία, όμως...δεν συμβαίνει πάντοτε αυτό.
> 
> *Συνήθως ναι.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Στελιο να σου πω την αληθεια δε ξερω ακριβως τι τυπου ειναι η μπατατρια αν και εκ πρωτης αποψης φαινεται κλειστου τυπου.Δε ξερω βεβαια αν κατω απο τις ετικετες που εχει στο πανω μερος της,υπαρχουν κρυμενα τα περιστροφικα κομβια.Ας ελπισουμε να ειναι η σωστη ενδειξη και να ισχυει και για τα 6 στοιχεια... :Unsure:

----------


## NOE

φίλοι μου μια βοήθεια,
ψάχνω τρόπους και μεθόδους στο να επαναφέρω μπαταρία που έχει βραχυκυκλωμένο στοιχείο (η διαρροή σε κάποιο στοιχείο). Καμιά ηδέα ?

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> φίλοι μου μια βοήθεια,
> ψάχνω τρόπους και μεθόδους στο να επαναφέρω μπαταρία που έχει βραχυκυκλωμένο στοιχείο (η διαρροή σε κάποιο στοιχείο). Καμιά ηδέα ?



Καλησπέρα,

Αν η μπαταρία έχει βραχυκυκλωμένο στοιχείο ή έχει κόψει γέφυρα, η λύση είναι επέμβαση στο εσωτερικό της και αντικατάσταση στοιχείου.

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

Κατι ακομα.Σε μια μπαταρια ανοιχτου τυπου πως μπορω να μετρησω με πολυμετρο το καθενα στοιχειο απο τα 6 που υπαρχουν ξεχωριστα?Αν έχει βραχυκυκλωμένο στοιχείο ή έχει κόψει γέφυρα θα το καταλαβω απο την ταση που θα δινει?
Επισης,αυτος ο παλμος που δινει το κυκλωμα του αποθειικωτη, μπορει να γινει μεγαλυτερος?Αν γινει, θα εχει καλυτερα-γρηγοροτερα αποτελεσματα (π.χ. για μπαταριες που εχουν μεγαλη χωρητικότητα)?

----------


## heyjoe

> φίλοι μου μια βοήθεια,
> ψάχνω τρόπους και μεθόδους στο να επαναφέρω μπαταρία που έχει βραχυκυκλωμένο στοιχείο (η διαρροή σε κάποιο στοιχείο). Καμιά ηδέα ?



Καλησπέρα!
Μία ιδέα για επισκευή βραχυκυκλωμένου στοιχείου, μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/s.amesbury/reviving.html
Αν και τη μέθοδο τη χρησιμοποιεί για sulfated cell, υποθέτει ότι κάνει και για shorted cell.
Πάντως, θα με ενδιέφερε κι εμένα το θέμα επισκευής βραχυκυκλωμένου στοιχείου.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

Καμια γνωμη παιδια?

----------


## thanasisxask

Εφτιαξα το κυκλωμα σημερα και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν δουλευει. Ποσα mA πρεπει να τραβαει???

----------


## alefgr

Αν δεν έχεις παλμογράφο ένας τρόπος για να το καταλάβεις, είναι να τροφοδοτείς το κύκλωμα με εξωτερική τάση και να συγκρίνεις την τάση που δίνεις από το εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό, με την τάση της μπαταρίας. Αν η τάση της μπαταρίας αρχίζει σιγά-σιγά να γίνεται μεγαλύτερη, τότε το κύκλωμα δουλεύει.

----------


## jimacid

Δεν μπορεις να δεις διαφορα στην ταση της μπαταριας απο οτι εχω δει γιατι οι παλμοι ειναι τοσο γρηγοροι και μικροι που το πολυμετρο δεν προλαβαινει να μετρηση την ταση των παλμων.
εγω προσπαθησα να φτιαξω ενα τελειως απλο κυκλωματακι peak detector χρησιμοποιοντας μια διοδο και εναν πυκνωτη με σκοπο ο πυκνωτης να φορτιστει με την ταση των παλμων και να μην αποφορτιζετε στην μπαταρια λογω της διοδου αλλα και παλι δεν μπορεσα να παρω καλη ενδειξη μετροντας την ταση του πυκνωτη. αν θυμαμαι καλα μου εβγαζε περιπου 14 βολτ μαζι με τα 0.5v πτωσης τασης που κανει η διοδος. (που ναι ειναι περισσοτερο απο οσα βολτ εχει η μπαταρια αρα μαλλον καλο σημαδι ειναι αυτο αλλα οι παλμοι θα επρεπε να ειναι αρκετα πιο μεγαλοι)

----------


## thanasisxask

Ο καθε παλμος τι ταση εχει? και σε τι συχνοτητα?

----------


## alefgr

> Δεν μπορεις να δεις διαφορα στην ταση της μπαταριας απο οτι εχω δει γιατι οι παλμοι ειναι τοσο γρηγοροι και μικροι που το πολυμετρο δεν προλαβαινει να μετρηση την ταση των παλμων.



Πάντα μιλώντας για το κύκλωμα του elektor, με εξωτερική τάση συντήρησης 13,2V και μετά από 24 ώρες, η μπαταρία έφτανε άνετα τα +14,4V. Για τον λόγο αυτό ξαναεπιστέφω πίσω την τάση με ένα πηνίο, γιατί υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο λόγω της σημαντικής αύξησης της τάσης που επέρχεται σιγά-σιγά, να καταστρέψει την μπαταρία...

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

> Πάντα μιλώντας για το κύκλωμα του elektor, με εξωτερική τάση συντήρησης 13,2V και μετά από 24 ώρες, η μπαταρία έφτανε άνετα τα +14,4V. Για τον λόγο αυτό ξαναεπιστέφω πίσω την τάση με ένα πηνίο, γιατί υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο λόγω της σημαντικής αύξησης της τάσης που επέρχεται σιγά-σιγά, να καταστρέψει την μπαταρία...



Αρα αν τον αφήσουμε τον αποθεικωτη για αρκετο καιρο σε μια μπαταρια που βρίσκεται υπο συντήρηση,υπαρχει κινδυνος να εχουμε τα ακριβως αντιθετα αποτελεσματα απο αυτα που θελουμε?Ποια ταση θεωρείται η ιδανικη για μια μπαταρια?Απλα για να ξερουμε πότε να αποσυνδεσουμε το κυκλωμα.
Αν βεβαια η μπαταρια "εργαζεται" κανονικα (πανω σε οχημα),εκει δεν θα εχουμε προβλημα,σωστα?

----------


## jimacid

αν το κυκλωμα η ο φορτιστης που χρησιμοποιειται για να φορτισετε την μπαταρια δινει constant current (σταθερο ρευμα δηλαδη) και το αφησετε συνδεμενο τοτε ναι μπορει να σας υπερφορισει-χαλασει την μπαταρια.
Αν απο την αλλη ομως χρησιμοποιειτε εναν "εξυπνο" φορτιστη ο οποιος βλεπει την κατασταση της μπαταριας και αλλαζει σταδεια φορτισης ή τροφοδοτειτε την μπαταρια με καποιο κυκλωμα που δινει σταθερη ταση (και οχι σταθερο ρευμα) τοτε δεν θα χαλασει η μπαταρια γιατι οσο φορτιζει μειωνετε το ρευμα που τραβαει οποτε οταν φορτισει πληρως θα τραβαει περιπου 100-200ma μονο.

Αν εχετε σκοπο να αφησετε την μπαταρια συνδεμενη μονιμα με τον φορτιστη και ο φορτιστης δεν ειναι εξυπνος τοτε τα 13,8v ειναι μια ασφαλης ταση για αυτην την δουλεια.
αν κανετε κυκλους φορτισεων-αποφορτισεων μπορειτε να φορτιζετε και στα 14,4v (μην αφηνετε μονιμα φορτιστη πανω στην μπαταρια στα 14,4v δηλαδη)

*Υποψην πως υπαρχουν πολλοι τυποι μπαταριων (πχ ανοιχτου τυπου, κλειστου τυπου, gel, deep cycle, καλιου) η καθεμια απο αυτες εχει διαφορετικες τιμες φορτισης οποτε καλο ειναι να ξερετε ακριβως τι μπαταρια εχετε και να δειτε τι προτεινει ο κατασκευαστης ή τι ισχυει ακριβως για τον συγκεκριμενο τυπο μπαταριας.
Οι τασεις που εγραψα εγω ειναι αυτες που χρησιμοποιουνταν ευρεως για τις μπαταριες μολυβδου (lead acid) τωρα απο οτι ξερω οι περισσοτερες καινουριες ειναι μολυβδου-καλιου

----------


## thanasisxask

Γινωμε κουραστικος αλλα θα ηθελα εναν πρακτικο τροπο να καταλαβω οτι δουλευει το κυκλωμα. Το ρωταω αυτο γιατι ουτε το πηνιο ακουγετε να δουλευει και δεν εχω δει να ζεσταινεται κανενα εξαρτημα... :Unsure:

----------


## 744

Από εργαλεία τί έχεις?

----------


## thanasisxask

Εργαλεια μετρησης εχω μονο πολυμετρο, εχω και φορτιστη μπαταριων του lidl

----------


## alefgr

Μία διευκρίνηση. Όταν λέω ότι συνδέω τροφοδοτικό συντήρησης δεν εννοώ ότι το συνδέω επάνω στους πόλους της μπαταρίας, αλλά επάνω στο κύκλωμα.

Στο σχέδιο του elektor έχω καταργήσει το πηνίο 10mH και έτσι βγαίνουν τρία καλώδια. Το GND που πάει στον αρνητικό πόλο της μπαταρίας καθώς και στο ‘–‘ του τροφοδοτικού, ένα ‘+’ απ΄όπου έρχεται η τάση του τροφοδοτικού και ένα ακόμα ‘+’ που καταλήγει στον θετικό πόλο της μπαταρίας. Για να μην έχω ανεξέλεγκτη άνοδο της τάσης στην μπαταρία, έχω συνδέσει ένα εξωτερικό chock (κοινώς πηνίο που μοιάζει με μετασχηματιστή) παρμένο από τροφοδοτικό PC και που είναι στα 44mH, ανάμεσα στα δύο +. Φροντίζω με τον έλεγχο της τάσης του τροφοδοτικού να μην υπερβαίνει η τάση της μπαταρίας τα 14 volts.

----------


## thanasisxask

Οταν ακουμπαω τα καλωδια στην μπαταρια κανει μικρο σπινθηρα. Μηπως ειναι αυτο μια μικρη ενδειξη οτι λειτουργει?

----------


## jimacid

ναι και εμενα ολα τα δικα μου πετανε σπινθηρα οταν πας να τα συνδεσεις, αλλα επισης σε ολα ακουω και το buzzing (το οποιο εχει πολυ χαμηλο και οξυ ηχο)
στο κυκλωμα του ελεκτορ τα λαμπακια που εχει σας αναβουν σωστα? στα δικα μου αναβει μονο το power On λαμπακι και τα αλλα αναβοσβηνουν μονο οταν πεταγοντε σπινθηρες την ωρα της συνδεσης-αποσυνδεσης

----------


## thanasisxask

Εμενα δν ακουγετε καθολου και γιαυτο αναρωτιεμαι αν δουλευει. Δεν εχω κανει το κυκλωμα του ελεκτορ, εχω κανει το πρωτο κυκλωμα το οποιο δεν εχει καποιο καποιο led για ενδειξη

----------


## jimacid

ισος να ηθελες τοτε να δοκιμασεις κατι τετοιο...
http://www.zeitnitz.de/Christian/scope_en

ειναι ενα προγραμμα παλμογραφου που χρησιμοποιει την καρτα ηχου του υπολογιστη σαν εισοδο για τις μετρησεις
το μονο που χρειαζεται να φτιαξεις ειναι ενα probe (με καποιον διαιρετη τασης ωστε απο οπου και αν παρεις σημα να μην δωσεις στην καρτα ηχου πανω απο 0,7v) 
η αυτο εδω το κυκλωματακι που ειναι φτιαγμενο για αυτην ακριβως την δουλεια...
http://www.zeitnitz.de/Christian/scope_en

υποψην πως δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιησει ακομα και αν κανεις κατι λαθος μπορει να καψεις την εισοδο της καρτας ηχου οποτε αν το δοκιμασεις προχωρα προσεχτικα

----------


## rama

Λίγη θερμότητα στη δίοδο και το mosfet είναι φυσιολογική, ενώ το mosfet πρέπει να ακούγεται σαν ενοχλητικό κουνούπι αν πλησιάσεις το αυτί σου.
Το κύκλωμα πρέπει να τραβάει γύρω στα 30mA

----------


## thanasisxask

Αλλαξα το μεγαλο πηνιο και ολα οκ. Το mosfet πλεον ακουγετε και το  κυκλωμα τραβαει στα 25mA και το πολυμετρο μου δειχνει περιπου 3,6khz

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

Πριν 4 μερες παρελαβα 2 τεμαχια απο το site που ειχε αναφερθει http://www.batterytechsolutions.com/...Uo6FpOLquUk.Το ενα εχει μπει πανω σε μπαταρια αυτοκινητου που ειναι τουλαχιστον 6 ετων και με χαμηλη ταση οταν μετρηθηκε (περιπου 11Volt).Το δευτερο εχει μπει πανω σε μια μπαταρια βαθιάς εκφορτήσεως η οποια ειναι 7 ετων και με βαση τα "λεγομενα" του φορτιστή (CTEK) ειναι πλεον "νεκρη" (η ταση της πρεπει να ηταν αν θυμαμαι στα 8Volt).Θα σας κραταω ενημερους για το τελικο αποτελεσμα...

----------


## rama

Δύσκολες ακούγονται και οι δύο περιπτώσεις, ειδικά η δεύτερη.
Δίνε ρεύμα φόρτισης παράλληλα για να έχει ενέργεια το κύκλωμα, και ότι βγεί. Και μόνο σαν πείραμα, αξίζει τη διαδικασία.

----------


## alefgr

Πάντως μιά Bosch 95Α σε σχετικά μέτρια κατάσταση, μετά από 20 με 25 ημέρες επάνω στο κύκλωμα (εννοείτε μαζί με τάση φόρτισης, στο τέλος βραχυκύκλωσε το ένα στοιχείο και πήγε για πέταμα...

----------


## thanasisxask

Μηπως δεν ηθελε συνεχεια την ταση φορτισης?

----------


## 744

> Πάντως μιά Bosch 95Α σε σχετικά μέτρια κατάσταση, μετά από 20 με 25 ημέρες επάνω στο κύκλωμα (εννοείτε μαζί με τάση φόρτισης, στο τέλος βραχυκύκλωσε το ένα στοιχείο και πήγε για πέταμα...



ίσως να βραχυκὐκλωνε στο τέλος έτσι και αλλιώς. Δε βλέπω σχέση μεταξύ φορτιστή και του κυκλώματος συντήρησης με το θέμα του βραχυκυκλώματος.

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

> Δύσκολες ακούγονται και οι δύο περιπτώσεις, ειδικά η δεύτερη.
> Δίνε ρεύμα φόρτισης παράλληλα για να έχει ενέργεια το κύκλωμα, και ότι βγεί. Και μόνο σαν πείραμα, αξίζει τη διαδικασία.



Αγγελε η πρωτη μπαταρια φαινεται να ειναι σε καλο δρομο.Η άλλη ομως πολυ φοβαμαι οτι τα τιναξε τα πεταλα...Εβαλα αλλο ενα τετοιο κυκλωμα και στη μπαταρια του αυτοκινητου που μετραει πλεον 4,5 χρονια ζωης.Ειναι ανοιχτου τυπου και προχθες που ανοιξα τις ταπες για να δου σε τι κατασταση ειναι τα στοιχεια,διαπιστωσα οτι μερικα κελια ειχαν φουσκωσει  και φαινοταν οτι ειχαν μαζεψει πανω τους αρκετα υπολοιματα (θειικες ενωσεις ειναι?).Το ερωτημα ειναι,καθε ποτε να κανω μετρηση με πολυμετρο για να βλεπω τη ταση και κατα ποσο βελτιωνεται.Με κρυα μηχανη ή με ζεστη(δε ξερω αν παιζει βεβαια κανενα ρολο αυτο)?

----------


## alefgr

> ίσως να βραχυκὐκλωνε στο τέλος έτσι και αλλιώς. Δε βλέπω σχέση μεταξύ φορτιστή και του κυκλώματος συντήρησης με το θέμα του βραχυκυκλώματος.



Δυστυχώς έχω και ένα δεύτερο πείραμα που δεν πήγε και τόσο καλά.

Είχα πάρει πριν από 1,5 χρόνο δυό μπαταρίες Synlight AGM 120A, που τις δουλεύω σε ένα inverter 1500VA. Από την αρχή υπήρχε μιά μικρή διαφοροποίηση ανάμεσα στις δύο, της τάξεως των 10 mV. Κάποια στιγμή μετά από μήνες όμως η διαφορά μεταξύ τους έφτασε τα 20 mV, για αυτό και θεώρησα σκόπιμο να συνδέσω πριν από δυό μήνες επάνω σε αυτήν με την μικρότερη τάση, ένα από τα δύο κυκλώματα που είχα φτιάξει για 24 με 48 ώρες ελπίζοντας να την επαναφέρω στα αρχικά στάδια. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι η διαφορά μεταξύ τους έχει φτάσει πιά τα 50 με 60 mV και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η κατάστασή της όσο περνάει ο χρόνος θα χειροτερεύει…

Αρχίζω να αμφιβάλω για το αν πραγματικά υπάρχει όφελος από την χρήση αυτών των κυκλωμάτων...

----------


## rama

Το κυκλωματάκι μπορεί να βοηθήσει μόνο σε ότι έχει σχέση με την θείικωση. Αν έχει βραχυκυκλώσει ή εχουν παραμορφωθεί οι πλάκες, δεν σώζεται με τίποτα η μπαταρία.
Δημήτρη, πιθανότατα αν είδες κιτρινωπούς κρύσταλλους να ήταν θείο. Αν όμως έφτασαν οι κρύσταλλοι να προκαλέσουν μηχανική διαστολή στις πλάκες και σε ολόκληρη την κάσα, τότε δύσκολα θα διορθωθεί η κατάσταση γιατί αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα με βραχυκυκλώματα

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

> Το κυκλωματάκι μπορεί να βοηθήσει μόνο σε ότι έχει σχέση με την θείικωση. Αν έχει βραχυκυκλώσει ή εχουν παραμορφωθεί οι πλάκες, δεν σώζεται με τίποτα η μπαταρία.
> Δημήτρη, πιθανότατα αν είδες κιτρινωπούς κρύσταλλους να ήταν θείο. Αν όμως έφτασαν οι κρύσταλλοι να προκαλέσουν μηχανική διαστολή στις πλάκες και σε ολόκληρη την κάσα, τότε δύσκολα θα διορθωθεί η κατάσταση γιατί αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα με βραχυκυκλώματα



Φιλε Αγγελε η κασα δεν εχει παθει τιποτε,μονο σε δυο στοιχεια ειδα (σε μια απο τις πλακες που υπηρχαν μεσα) να ειναι φουσκωμενη μια πλακα,χωρις ομως να δω κιτρινους κρυσταλλους(ηταν στο χρωμα του μολυβδου).Η ταση τις μπαταριας οταν την ειχα μετρησει προχθες μετα απο 15 λεπτα απο το σβήσιμο του κινητηρα,ηταν στα 12,40Volt ,ενω εχθες που τη μετρησα αφοτου ειχαν περασει 5 ωρες απο το σβήσιμο του κινητηρα, ηταν στα 12,30Volt.Για αυτο ηταν και το ερωτημα μου σχετικα με το ποτε θα εχω μια πιο αξιοπιστη μετρηση.Παντως ειμαι περιεργος να δω τι αποτελεσματα θα εχει το συστημα... :Rolleyes:

----------


## rama

Αν μετά από χρήση του αυτοκινήτου η τάση της μπαταρίας είναι τόσο χαμηλά, πάει να πεί οτι υπάρχει δομικό πρόβλημα με τα στοιχεία της. Δε νομίζω να είναι θέμα θείκωσης.
Για να έχεις αξιόπιστη μέτρηση χρειάζεσαι τουλάχιστον μία ώρα μετά τη λήξη της φόρτισης. Αν σε διαδοχικές μετρήσεις μετά βλέπεις σημαντική πτώση της τάσης μέσα σε διάστημα ωρών, κι όχι ημερών, πρέπει να υπάρχει διαρροή.

----------


## ryk

Παίδες δεν βρήκα πηνίο 220μΗ στο φανό. Είχε των 190 που μετρημένα είναι ~170. Πειράζει να χρησιμοποιήσω 170μΗ (ή μπορώ να βάλω 2 σε σειρά και να είμαι στα 330-340μΗ).

Τι λέτε;

----------


## NOE

πάρε των 190μΗ και πρόσθεσε μερικές σπείρες ίδιου (περίπου) σύρματος, αν έχεις και όργανο να το μετράς θα το φέρεις ακριβώς εκεί που θέλεις

----------


## ryk

> πάρε των 190μΗ και πρόσθεσε μερικές σπείρες ίδιου (περίπου) σύρματος, αν έχεις και όργανο να το μετράς θα το φέρεις ακριβώς εκεί που θέλεις



Δεν υπάρχει χώρος να μπουν νέες σπείρες, θα καβαλήσουν τις υπάρχουσες....πειράζει; (όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν το κατέχω το θέμα)

----------


## NOE

Σε γενικές γραμμές (μία φωτό θα βοηθούσε πολύ) δεν πειράζει να καβαλήσει τις ήδη υπάρχουσες σπείρες, πρέπει η φορά της νέας περιέλιξης να είναι ίδια με την φορά της παλιάς. Αν δεν έχεις όργανο και θέλεις να το κάνεις στο περίπου.. μέτρησε πόσες είναι οι σπείρες στην ήδη υπάρχουσα περιέλιξη και αύξησε τες κατά 15%. Όλα αυτά μπορείς να τα αποφύγεις βέβαια αν καταφέρεις να βρείς ένα πηνίο 220uH (η δύο ίδια πηνία σε σειρά των 190uH + 33uH) :Unsure:

----------


## ryk

> Σε γενικές γραμμές (μία φωτό θα βοηθούσε πολύ) δεν πειράζει να καβαλήσει τις ήδη υπάρχουσες σπείρες, πρέπει η φορά της νέας περιέλιξης να είναι ίδια με την φορά της παλιάς. Αν δεν έχεις όργανο και θέλεις να το κάνεις στο περίπου.. μέτρησε πόσες είναι οι σπείρες στην ήδη υπάρχουσα περιέλιξη και αύξησε τες κατά 15%. Όλα αυτά μπορείς να τα αποφύγεις βέβαια αν καταφέρεις να βρείς ένα πηνίο 220uH (η δύο ίδια πηνία σε σειρά των 190uH + 33uH)



Όργανο υπάρχει, γι'αυτό λέω ότι τα μέτρησα στα ~170μΗ. Θα δω τι θα κάνω, μου έδωσες αρκετές ιδέες! Thanks!

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

> Δύσκολες ακούγονται και οι δύο περιπτώσεις, ειδικά η δεύτερη.
> Δίνε ρεύμα φόρτισης παράλληλα για να έχει ενέργεια το κύκλωμα, και ότι βγεί. Και μόνο σαν πείραμα, αξίζει τη διαδικασία.



Επιστρεφω στο ολο θεμα μιας και δεν αντεξα σημερα (και κατω απο τη "πιεση" του πατερα μου να δοκιμασουμε τη μπαταρια στο ακινητοποιημένο του οχημα) εκανα τη δοκιμη στη μπαταρια που της ειχα βαλει τον αποθειικωτη.Το αποτελεσμα με άφησε άφωνο :Biggrin: .Η μπαταρια δεν εδειξε να ζορίζεται καθολου.Εκανα 5 εκκινησεις χωρις κανενα προβλημα.Μετα απο 1 ωρα μετρησα τη ταση για να δω σε τι επιπεδα ηταν και μετρησα 13,2Volt.Το ερωτημα ειναι να αφησω τον αποθειικωτη πανω στη μπαταρια (μιας και σκεφτομαι να την εχω stand-by για καμια δυσκολη ωρα) μαζι με το συντηρητη ή να εχω μονο το συντηρητη πλεον?
Εδω να σημειωσω οτι πριν 2 μερες του ειχε δωσει ενας γνωστος του (που εχει καταστημα με μπαταριες οχηματων) μια μεταχειρησμενη μπαταρια για να βαλει μπροστα το οχημα.Στη πρωτη προσπαθεια ο κινητηρας εκκινησε.Σημερα ομως που πηγε να το βαλει παλι μποστα,η μπαταρια δε μπορουσε να εκκινησει το κινητηρα (για αυτο και δοκιμασα τη δικιά μου).Την στιγμη που εκανε τη δευτερη προσπαθεια,ειχα συνδεσει το πολυμετρο πανω στους πολους για να δω τι ταση θα μου δειξει.Η τιμη εφτασε ακομα και τα 4Volt!Αυτο ειναι μηπως σημάδι βραχυκυκλωμενου στοιχειου?Αν όντως ειναι,πως γινεται τη προηγούμενη μερα να εκκινήσει το μοτερ?

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> Επιστρεφω στο ολο θεμα μιας και δεν αντεξα σημερα (και κατω απο τη "πιεση" του πατερα μου να δοκιμασουμε τη μπαταρια στο ακινητοποιημένο του οχημα) εκανα τη δοκιμη στη μπαταρια που της ειχα βαλει τον αποθειικωτη.Το αποτελεσμα με άφησε άφωνο.Η μπαταρια δεν εδειξε να ζορίζεται καθολου.Εκανα 5 εκκινησεις χωρις κανενα προβλημα.Μετα απο 1 ωρα μετρησα τη ταση για να δω σε τι επιπεδα ηταν και μετρησα 13,2Volt.Το ερωτημα ειναι να αφησω τον αποθειικωτη πανω στη μπαταρια (μιας και σκεφτομαι να την εχω stand-by για καμια δυσκολη ωρα) μαζι με το συντηρητη ή να εχω μονο το συντηρητη πλεον?
> Εδω να σημειωσω οτι πριν 2 μερες του ειχε δωσει ενας γνωστος του (που εχει καταστημα με μπαταριες οχηματων) μια μεταχειρησμενη μπαταρια για να βαλει μπροστα το οχημα.Στη πρωτη προσπαθεια ο κινητηρας εκκινησε.Σημερα ομως που πηγε να το βαλει παλι μποστα,η μπαταρια δε μπορουσε να εκκινησει το κινητηρα (για αυτο και δοκιμασα τη δικιά μου).Την στιγμη που εκανε τη δευτερη προσπαθεια,ειχα συνδεσει το πολυμετρο πανω στους πολους για να δω τι ταση θα μου δειξει.Η τιμη εφτασε ακομα και τα 4Volt!Αυτο ειναι μηπως σημάδι βραχυκυκλωμενου στοιχειου?Αν όντως ειναι,πως γινεται τη προηγούμενη μερα να εκκινήσει το μοτερ?



Καλησπέρα

Αυτά είναι τα θετικά αποτελέσματα της υψηλής τάσης - συχνότητας που "επιστρέφει" απο την κατάρρευση του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού πεδίου στο πηνίο. Ακτινοβολούσα ενέργεια υψηλής ηλεκτροστατικής τάσης και υψηλής συχνότητας (Radiant Energy), την αποκαλούσε ο Νικολά Τέσλα.
Την μπαταρία άστην με τον αποθειικωτή και τον συντηρητή φόρτισης ώστε να είναι πάντα σε άριστη κατάσταση.

Για την μεταχειρισμένη μπαταρία που λές παρακάτω, το ότι κατάφερε να εκκίνησει η μίζα του αυτοκινήτου την πρώτη φορά σημαίνει ότι η μπαταρία κατάφερε να δώσει το ρεύμα που ζήτησε η μίζα, πέραν που δεν γνωρίζουμε σε τι κατάσταση φόρτισης ήταν πρίν.. Το θέμα είναι όταν πήρε την πρώτη φορά, έγραψε μερικά χιλιόμετρα το αυτοκίνητο ώστε να αναπληρώσει το φορτίο ρεύματος που τράβηξε η μίζα ή το άφησε ρελαντί;
Πάμε παρακάτω, την επόμενη μέρα που λές ότι είδες γονάτισμα της μπαταρίας μέχρι 4 βολτ, αυτό είναι άσχημο σημάδι. Μια καλή μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου ακόμα και στο 35% της συνολικής χωρητικότητας της να είναι φορτισμένη, όταν της πὰρεις φορτίο 200 - 250Α αντίστασης στιγμιαία αν πέσει κάτω απο τα 9v στο πρώτο - δεύτερο δευτερόλεπτο και δεν δείς να ανεβαίνει η τάση όσο συνεχίζεις να της τραβάς φορτίο έχει κόψει γέφυρα ή στοιχείο σε κάποιο σημείο της.

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Αυτά είναι τα θετικά αποτελέσματα της υψηλής τάσης - συχνότητας που "επιστρέφει" απο την κατάρρευση του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού πεδίου στο πηνίο. Ακτινοβολούσα ενέργεια υψηλής ηλεκτροστατικής τάσης και υψηλής συχνότητας (Radiant Energy), την αποκαλούσε ο Νικολά Τέσλα.
> Την μπαταρία άστην με τον αποθειικωτή και τον συντηρητή φόρτισης ώστε να είναι πάντα σε άριστη κατάσταση.
> 
> Για την μεταχειρισμένη μπαταρία που λές παρακάτω, το ότι κατάφερε να εκκίνησει η μίζα του αυτοκινήτου την πρώτη φορά σημαίνει ότι η μπαταρία κατάφερε να δώσει το ρεύμα που ζήτησε η μίζα, πέραν που δεν γνωρίζουμε σε τι κατάσταση φόρτισης ήταν πρίν.. Το θέμα είναι όταν πήρε την πρώτη φορά, έγραψε μερικά χιλιόμετρα το αυτοκίνητο ώστε να αναπληρώσει το φορτίο ρεύματος που τράβηξε η μίζα ή το άφησε ρελαντί;
> Πάμε παρακάτω, την επόμενη μέρα που λές ότι είδες γονάτισμα της μπαταρίας μέχρι 4 βολτ, αυτό είναι άσχημο σημάδι. Μια καλή μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου ακόμα και στο 35% της συνολικής χωρητικότητας της να είναι φορτισμένη, όταν της πὰρεις φορτίο 200 - 250Α αντίστασης στιγμιαία αν πέσει κάτω απο τα 9v στο πρώτο - δεύτερο δευτερόλεπτο και δεν δείς να ανεβαίνει η τάση όσο συνεχίζεις να της τραβάς φορτίο έχει κόψει γέφυρα ή στοιχείο σε κάποιο σημείο της.



Σε ευχαριστω Στελιο για την απαντηση.Η μεταχειρισμένη μπαταρια που αναφερω στο τελος,μετα τη πρωτη εκκινηση του κινητηρα,οπως με ενημερωσε ο πατερας μου εκανε μια πολυ μικρη βολτα.Αυτο που υποψιαζομαι,ειναι οτι ο γνωστος του την ειχε φορτησμενη και ισα ισα μπορεσε να δωσει ενα αρχικο ρευμα εκκινησης.Ειναι ομως και περιεργο μετα απο 1 μερα να "γονατιζει" ετσι η μπαταρια.Αν ειχε κομμενο ή βραχυκυκλωμένο στοιχειο δε θα το έδειχνε απο την αρχη? :Think:

----------


## stratos111

Που είναι το περίεργο; Αποκλείεται να έκοψε στοιχείο μετά την μιζιά ή κατά την διάρκεια της βόλτας;

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

> Που είναι το περίεργο; Αποκλείεται να έκοψε στοιχείο μετά την μιζιά ή κατά την διάρκεια της βόλτας;



Ελα ντε :Unsure: .Αυτο να μου πεις μπορει να συμβεί οποιαδηποτε στιγμη.

----------


## ryk

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο:
η τιμή των 30μF του πυκνωτή (μιλάω πάντα για το αρχικό-πρώτο κύκλωμα) είναι κρίσιμη; Γιατί μου βρίσκονται 3 των 100μF και έλεγα να τους βάλω τους 2 σε σειρά, οπότε θα έχω ~50μF.

----------


## NOE

η τιμή του C1 δεν είναι κρίσιμη, βάλε έναν πυκνωτή 100μF/16v

----------

ryk (04-12-13)

----------


## stefos1

καλησπερα παιδια εφτιαξα το κυκλωματακι και εχω το εξης προβλημα μου ζεσταίνετε αρκετα το irf9640 σε σημειο που να μην μπορω να το πιασω το ρεμα ομως που καταναλωνει το κυκλωμα ειναι 45 mA το μονο που αλλαξα ειναι το c1 σε 22μf 25v η διοδος ειναι η 6A10 επισης τα πηνια τα τυλιξα εγω σε ενα κυκλικο φεριτη και τα 2 μαζι


Ααα κανει λιγο θορυβο και εχω την εντυπωση οτι τιναζει λιγο

----------


## NOE

είναι λάθος που έβαλες τα πηνία στον ίδιο πυρήνα, λειτουργεί σαν μετασχηματιστής

----------


## stefos1

Λοιπον χωρισα το πηνιο και εκανα αλλο ενα . 
Αποτελεσμα δεν ειδα!! και ο ηχος συνεχιζει και ζεσταίνετε αρκετα το irf9640 σε σημειο που να μην μπορω να το πιασω το ρεμα ομως που καταναλωνει το κυκλωμα ειναι 45 mA.
Καμια ιδεα 
Να πω κιολας οτι εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν επηρεάζει το πηνιο αν ηταν 2πλο γιατι περναει το ιδιο ρεμα οποτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## Panoss

Στέφανε γιατί δεν το φτιάχνεις σε πλακέτα; Ίσως φταίει το ότι είναι σε breadboard.

----------


## stefos1

παναγιωτη δεν νομιζω να εχει θεμα επειδη ειναι σε breadboard αλλωστε δεν εχω πτωση τασης,  
να αναφερω οτι το operating and storage temperature ειναι -55 εως 150c
http://html.alldatasheet.net/html-pd...2/IRF9640.html

----------


## lepouras

λοιπών. επειδή έπεσε πολύ ζήτηση για το πρώτο σχέδιο έκατσα και σχεδίασα την πλακέτα για όσους θέλουν να την κατασκευάσουν κανονικά. ή πλακέτα είναι για τα 24βολτ αλλά για τα 12 απλά δεν μπαίνει το 7912 και γεφυρώνουμε το πίν 2 & 3. για όποιον θέλει έβαλα και ένα λεντ(με την R4) στην έξοδο του 555. στο PDF που δίνω έχει και την επάνω πλευρά με τα  εξαρτήματα για όποιον θέλει να τα σιδερώσει στην επάνω πλευρά της πλακέτας του(έτσι τα έκανα εγώ και βγήκανε αρκετά καλά για πρώτη φορά που δοκίμασα :Biggrin: ).

να αναφέρω ότι σχεδιαστικά (μετά το πρόσεξα και το σκέφτηκα) δεν έχω την ίδια σειρά στα υλικά. 
οπότε τα γράφω για να μην μπερδευτεί κανένας.
στο κανονικό->σε εμένα
c2->c3
c3->c4
C4-c6->c2
R3,R5->R5
R4->R3
L1.L3->L2
L2->L1
στο L2 θα δείτε ότι έχω πολύ μεγάλους διαδρόμους που συνεχίζουν και μετά τα άκρα του πηνίου. το έκανα διότι σε 2-3 προσπάθειες μου έκατσε διαφορετικά το πηνίο οπότε μπορείτε να ανοίξετε τρύπες για τα πόδια του ανάλογα με το πως σας βολεύει το δικό σας.

για ότι λάθει ζητώ συγνώμη και παρακαλώ να μου τα επισημάνετε.

apotheikoths.pdf



υ.γ την πλακέτα(χαλκοδιαδρόμους) την εκτηπόνετε όπωσ είναι,  ενώ τα εξαρτήματα(επάνω μέρος) πρέπει να τα τυπώσετε mirror

----------


## Panoss

Λέω να φτιάξω το κύκλωμα του Άγγελου (rama) και να το τοποθετήσω στο αυτοκίνητό μου.
Να το συνδέσω, δηλαδή, μόνιμα με τη μπαταρία του αυτοκινήτου μου το οποίο το χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά.
Γίνεται ή ο μόνος τρόπος χρήσης του κυκλώματος είναι με τη μπαταρία εκτός του αυτοκινήτου, συνδεδεμένη με φορτιστή;

----------


## rama

Καλημέρα Πάνο,
θεωρητικά γίνεται να το αφήσεις πάνω συνέχεια, αλλά προσωπικά το φοβάμαι γιατί μπορεί να γίνει ζημιά στα ηλεκτρονικά που έχουν όλα τα σύγχρονα αυτοκίνητα. Ισως να είναι υπερβολή, αλλά είναι να μη γίνει το κακό που σίγουρα θα κοστίσει αρκετά.

----------


## Panoss

Δηλαδή ο σωστός τρόπος είναι: αποσυνδέω και τους δύο πόλους της μπαταρίας, τη συνδέω με το φορτιστή και συνδέω και τον αποθειικωτή;
Και το αφήνω πόση ώρα;
Και μετά αφαιρώ φορτιστή - αποθειικωτή και επανασυνδέω τη μπαταρία στο αμάξι;

----------


## rama

Αφού η μπαταρία βρίσκεται σε αμάξι που κινείται συνέχεια, δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για φόρτιση.
Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις, είναι να βάλεις το κύκλωμα μόνιμα πάνω στη μπαταρία, και να το ενεργοποιείς με ένα διακοπτάκι μόνο όταν έχει φύγει το κλειδί από το γενικό διακόπτη.
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια τι γίνεται με συναγερμούς κλπ.

----------


## Panoss

Αυτό ακούγεται πολύ πιο βολικό Άγγελε.
Δηλαδή π.χ όταν το παρκάρω, συνδέω τον αποθειικωτή (μ' ένα διακοπτάκι όπως λες) κι όταν είναι να το βάλω μπρος το αποσυνδέω.
Σωστά;
Η μπαταρία δεν αποσυνδέεται καθόλου απ' το αμάξι;
Αν είναι έτσι είναι πάρα πολύ βολικό! :Thumbup: 
(δεν έχω συναγερμό)

----------


## 744

Παλμοί των 50+ volt είναι το απόλυτο ρίσκο για τα ηλεκτρονικά των αυτοκινήτων. ΔΕΝ θα το έκανα πάντως...

----------


## Panoss

Γιάννη, αν το κάνω όπως το λέω, όταν το παρκάρω να συνδέω τον αποθειικωτή, εξακολουθεί να 'ναι επικίνδυνο;

----------


## thanasisxask

Μαλλλον Παναγιωτη δεν καταλαβες. Για να μην υπαρχει προβλημα στο αυτοκινητο πρεπει να ''κοψεις'' το ρευμα που παει στο αυτοκινητο και οχι να αποσυνδεσεις τον αποθειικωτη απο την μπαταρια

----------


## Panoss

Γι αυτό ρώτησα στο #258 "Η μπαταρία δεν αποσυνδέεται καθόλου απ' το αμάξι;".
Άρα αν αποσυνδέω τη μπαταρία δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος;

Βέβαια, είναι πρόβλημα να ανοιγοκλείνω συνέχεια το καπό... :Blink:

----------


## 744

Αν είσαι σίγουρος πως όταν βγάλεις το κλειδί, δεν συνδέεται τίποτα απολύτως πάνω στην γραμμή των 12, ναι κάντο. Αλλά, είσαι σίγουρος?

Ξέρω ότι είναι πρόκληση, και επίσης βαρετό να βιδώνεις-ξεβιδώνεις του πόλους, αλλά π.χ. αλλαγή εγκέφαλου για μια μπαταρία πως σου φαίνεται?

Κάντο μια φορά μόνο όποτε βλέπεις η μπαταρία να μην έχει την συμπεριφορά που ξέρεις.

Εναν απλό φορτιστή είχε βάλει ο πατέρας μου στην Ε200 του 1991 και έβγαζε σφάλματα που ήθελε συνεργείο για την διάγνωση. Τελικά λόγω προστασίας, κάποια κυκλώματα βγήκαν εκτός καίγοντας και κανα-δύο ασφάλειες. Μικρό το κακό. Αν όμως αργούσαν οι ασφάλειες λίγο παραπάνω?

----------


## Panoss

Άκυρο τότε ο αποθειικωτής, κρίμα.

----------


## thanasisxask

Και εγω ηθελα να το βαλω αλλα το βεκτρα εχει αρκετους εγκεφαλους και δεν το ρισκαρω για κανεναν λογο.

----------


## stefos1

Λοιπόν το κύκλωμα  δουλεύει κανονικά μου ανεβάζει 60 βολτ μου έδειξε ο παλμογραφος .
Τώρα τη θερμοκρασία δεν τη γλίτωσα έβαλα μια  ψύκτρα και βλέπουμε!!

----------


## MHTSOS

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι τραβάει μόνο 45mA? Αν το υπολογίσεις με τα 12V της τροφοδοσίας έχεις 540mW κατανάλωση συνολικά σε όλο το κύκλωμα. Δεν φτάνουν για να κάνουν το mosfet να καίει. Ακόμα και χωρίς ψήκτρα. Το δικό μου κύκλωμα τραβάει περισσότερα και το mosfet είναι κρύο. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------


## stefos1

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι τραβάει μόνο 45mA? Αν το υπολογίσεις με τα 12V της τροφοδοσίας έχεις 540mW κατανάλωση συνολικά σε όλο το κύκλωμα. Δεν φτάνουν για να κάνουν το mosfet να καίει. Ακόμα και χωρίς ψήκτρα. Το δικό μου κύκλωμα τραβάει περισσότερα και το mosfet είναι κρύο. 
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk



Ο δαίμονας του τυπογραφείου από 380 έως 450 mA ΤΡΑΒΆΕΙ

----------


## 744

Πολλά είναι. Μήπως το FET το έβαλες ανάποδα?

----------


## stefos1

Όχι έχει μπει κανονικά άλλωστε έχει έχει κύματομορφή στο παλμογραφο άλλωστε ανάποδα δεν θα καιγόταν

----------


## 744

Μπορεί και να μην καεί. Αλλά να συμπεριφέρεται περίεργα. Επίσης μπορεί να έχει υποστεί ζημιά από στατικό στην πύλη του και να μην σβύνει.

Γιαυτό λοιπόν, αν μπορείς τσέκαρε την κυματομορφή στην πύλη ταυτόχρονα με την κυματομορφή στο Drain του.

----------


## lepouras

μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος το duty cycle πόσο πρέπει να είναι? μου βγαίνει στο 98% περίπου.

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος το duty cycle πόσο πρέπει να είναι? μου βγαίνει στο 98% περίπου.



Καλημέρα, αν λες για το πρώτο κύκλωμα η συχνότητα του παλμού (εξόδου) είναι στο 1Κhz στην μπαταρία.

_Λάθος θυμόμουν για το duty cycle του 555 timer, γι`αυτὸ διαγράφω την λανθασμένη πληροφορία_.

----------


## rama

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, πρέπει να είναι 5% on, 95% off, με κύκλο 1khz

----------


## jimacid

παιδια συνδεσα απο περιεργεια μια αμπεροτσιμπιδα για μετρηση εναλασσομενου ρευματος στον εναν απο τους δυο ακροδεκτες για να δω αν θα δειξει κατι και εδειξε 70ma.

τι ειναι αυτα τα 70ma? η καταναλωση του κυκλωματους που τυχαινει να μπορει να μετρηθει απο την αμπεροτσιμπηδα λογω των παλμων?
η ειναι καποια εσφαλμενη μετρηση που προκειπτει απο το χαμηλης εντασης ρευμα που κινειται προς το κυκλωμα και στην συνεχεια το υψηλης εντασης ρευμα που κινειται απο το κυκλωμα προς την μπαταρια? (στην ουσια εναλασσομενο ρευμα υψηλης συχνοτητας δεν κυκλοφορει  στους ακροδεκτες αφου την μια το ρευμα κινειται απο την μπαταρια στο κυκλωμα και την αλλη απο το κυκλωμα στην μπαταρια? )

----------


## mtzag

Αυτο το εχει παρει κανεις http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-volts-lea...ttery_Chargers ?
Κανει δουλεια για μπαταριες ups ?

Ειδα κατι video στο youtube που βαζουνε νερο στις lead acid και τις επαναφερουνε στεκει αυτο ?
Αν συμπληρωσεις το νερο που εχει εξατμιστει και κανεις αποθειικωση γινετε να την επαναφερεις απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχουνε δομικες ανωμαλιες οι πλακες ?

----------


## alfadex

εγω πάτνως έχω παρει αυτό και έχω ξενιασει με τη φόρτιση οποιαδήποτε τύπου μπαταρίας!

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> Αυτο το εχει παρει κανεις http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-volts-lea...ttery_Chargers ?
> Κανει δουλεια για μπαταριες ups ?
> 
> Ειδα κατι video στο youtube που βαζουνε νερο στις lead acid και τις επαναφερουνε στεκει αυτο ?
> Αν συμπληρωσεις το νερο που εχει εξατμιστει και κανεις αποθειικωση γινετε να την επαναφερεις απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχουνε δομικες ανωμαλιες οι πλακες ?



Καλημέρα, χρὸνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά να έχουμε με Αγάπη, Υγεία και Ειρήνη.

Αυτά τα βίντεο που έχεις δει στο youtube με τις μπαταρίες Ups, έχω επαναφέρει αρκέτες μπαταρίες των 7ah κυρίως σε ένα 15 με 25% της συνολικής χωρητικοτήτας τους και κάποιες άλλες 60 μέχρι και το 70%. Όλα αυτά  με προσθήκη απεσταγμένου ή απιονισμένου νερού στα στοιχεία των μπαταρίων και την χρήση ενός καλού αποθειικωτή.

*Προσοχή!*
Όποιος δοκιμάζει αυτήν την μέθοδο επαναφοράς, θα χρειαστεί έναν αποθειικωτή και κατά την διάρκεια της επαναφοράς η μπαταρία δεν πρέπει να έχει τοποθετημένες τις λαστιχένιες τάπες.

Αυτές οι μπαταρίες έχουν προσθήκη ένος ορυκτού στοιχείου ενδιάμεσα στις πλάκες μολύβδου, γέλη πυριτίου, όπου κατά την φόρτιση δεν αφήνει να δημιουργήθει σε ποσότητα Η2Ο (υδρογόνο δύο οξυγόνο), άλλα το μετατρέπει ξανα σε νερό. Γιαυτό αυτές οι μπαταρίες έρχονται σφραγισμένες.

Επίσης κάτι άλλο που έχω παρατηρήσει. Μπαταρίες που έχουν μηδενιστεί, δεν καταφέρνουν να επανέλθουν. Όσο έχω δοκιμάσει...

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## alefgr

> Επίσης κάτι άλλο που έχω παρατηρήσει. Μπαταρίες που έχουν μηδενιστεί, δεν καταφέρνουν να επανέλθουν. Όσο έχω δοκιμάσει...



Όταν ένα στοιχείο μηδενίζει σημαίνει πως οι δύο πλάκες έχουν ακουμπήσει μεταξύ τους. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το πρόβλημα είναι μηχανικό και όχι χημικό, οπότε ο αποθειικωτής δεν προσφέρει τίποτε.

----------


## KOKAR

έβγαλα απο το παρακάτω link το PCB για πάσα χρήση...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-volts-lea...51058403767%26

----------

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε (19-01-14)

----------


## ryk

Τον έφτιαξα, τον χρησιμοποίησα .....και μου άδειασε την μπαταρία (τον άφησα όλο το βράδυ :Rolleyes: )!
Πρέπει να φτιάξω δεύτερο φισάκι στη μπαταρία.
Αλήθεια έχει απόδοση σε gel και agm μπαταρίες;

----------


## Panoss

Αν βάλουμε μια Ζένερ 13V όπως στο σχέδιο, θα εμποδίσει τις τάσεις πάνω από 13V να πάνε στα ηλεκτρικά του αμαξιού;
Μιλάμε με τη μπαταρία πάνω στο αμάξι.

----------


## alefgr

> Τον έφτιαξα, τον χρησιμοποίησα .....και μου άδειασε την μπαταρία (τον άφησα όλο το βράδυ)!
> Πρέπει να φτιάξω δεύτερο φισάκι στη μπαταρία.
> Αλήθεια έχει απόδοση σε gel και agm μπαταρίες;



Προσοχή με τις agm μπαταρίες. Προσωπικά είδα αρνητικά αποτελέσματα...

----------


## ryk

> Προσοχή με τις agm μπαταρίες. Προσωπικά είδα αρνητικά αποτελέσματα...



Aχα...., gel έχω και το πρωί με την 3η πήρε και αυτή ξεψυχισμένη, ελπίζω να δουλέψει σε gel.

----------


## 744

Σήμερα ψάχνοντας, έπεσα πάνω στο τεύχος 305 του Ελέκτορ ( Ιαν. 2008 ) και είχε κατασκευή φορτιστή και συντηρητή μπαταριών αυτοκινήτου. Για την αποθειίκωση *δεν* χρησιμοποιεί πηνία αλλά απλά παλμούς 200μsec και μεγάλης έντασης (έως 100Α) με την βοήθεια ενός FET.

Δυστυχώς μετά από τόσα 6 χρόνια δεν υπάρχει το firmware της κατασκευής. Αν κάποιος θέλει το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο, θα μπορούσα να το στείλω. Μέγεθος 1,2ΜΒ.

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

Μια ακομα ερωτηση βρε παιδια.Τον παλμικο αποθειικωτη κανει να τον βαλουμε σε καινουρια μπαταρια ή θα της κανουμε ζημια?

----------


## MHTSOS

Κακό δεν θα της κάνει. Θεωρητικά θα κρατήσει σε καλή κατάσταση την μπαταρία για περισσότερο καιρό. Δεν αφήνει κρυστάλλους θείου να σχηματιστούν στις πλάκες μολύβδου. 

Στάλθηκε από το Desire HD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alefgr

> Μια ακομα ερωτηση βρε παιδια.Τον παλμικο αποθειικωτη κανει να τον βαλουμε σε καινουρια μπαταρια ή θα της κανουμε ζημια?



Αρκεί να μην είναι μπαταρία gel ή agm...

----------


## lynx

Το εχει κανει καποιος σε breadboard;  μου καίει το 1mH πηνίο 
έχω τυλίξει ένα 203μΗ για 6Α και το 1mH το πήρα έτοιμο, δεν είναι για
αμπέρ όμως δεν θα έπρεπε να το καίω, κάποια γνώμη ίσως;;

----------


## lynx

πραγματικά ώρες ώρες απογοητεύομαι απο τη συμμετοχή στις Ελληνικές κοινότητες... δεν είμαι
"άσσος στην πενιά" τι να κάνουμε δεν το σπούδασα το αντικείμενο, το κατέχω στο βαθμό που το
κατέχω απο δική μου προσπάθεια και ενασχόληση... δεν υπάρχει ενας χριστιανός να με βοηθήσει
εκεί που κόλλησα? δηλαδή πρέπει να τυλίζω πηνία και να τα καίω μέχρι να μου έρθει η θεία φώτιση να
βρώ το λάθος? έκαψα και το mosfet και έτρεχα για πηνιόσιρμα και mosfet επειδή δεν είχα άλλα, 
(btw πήρα και το irf4905 να το δοκιμάσω) λεωφορεία εισιτήρια διαδρομές για μια κατασκεύη των 5 ευρώ 
με 10 υλικά.  :Sad:

----------


## KOKAR

> πραγματικά ώρες ώρες απογοητεύομαι απο τη συμμετοχή στις Ελληνικές κοινότητες... δεν είμαι
> "άσσος στην πενιά" τι να κάνουμε δεν το σπούδασα το αντικείμενο, το κατέχω στο βαθμό που το
> κατέχω απο δική μου προσπάθεια και ενασχόληση... δεν υπάρχει ενας χριστιανός να με βοηθήσει
> εκεί που κόλλησα? δηλαδή πρέπει να τυλίζω πηνία και να τα καίω μέχρι να μου έρθει η θεία φώτιση να
> βρώ το λάθος? έκαψα και το mosfet και έτρεχα για πηνιόσιρμα και mosfet επειδή δεν είχα άλλα, 
> (btw πήρα και το irf4905 να το δοκιμάσω) λεωφορεία εισιτήρια διαδρομές για μια κατασκεύη των 5 ευρώ 
> με 10 υλικά.



ρε Л3F73R15 ( Λευτερι ) αν δεν ανεβάσεις την πλακετα - κατασκευή που εχεις κάνει τι να σου πούμε ?
αν π.χ το πρόβλημα ειναι στις καλωδιώσεις σου εμεις που να το ξέρουμε ?
η αν ειναι στο PCB τα δάχτυλα μας θα μυρίσουμε ?
ανέβασε με το καλο μια φωτο καθαρή με καλη ανάλυση και οτι μπορούμε θα κάνουμε
αλλιώς παρε το κιτακι απο το ebay να τελειώνεις ---> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-volts-lea...51058403767%26

εναλλακτικά  υπάρχει και η πλακέτα του κιτ στο ποστ 280

----------


## lynx

> ρε Л3F73R15 ( Λευτερι ) αν δεν ανεβάσεις την πλακετα - κατασκευή που εχεις κάνει τι να σου πούμε ?
> αν π.χ το πρόβλημα ειναι στις καλωδιώσεις σου εμεις που να το ξέρουμε ?
> η αν ειναι στο PCB τα δάχτυλα μας θα μυρίσουμε ?
> ανέβασε με το καλο μια φωτο καθαρή με καλη ανάλυση και οτι μπορούμε θα κάνουμε
> αλλιώς παρε το κιτακι απο το ebay να τελειώνεις ---> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-volts-lea...51058403767%26
> 
> εναλλακτικά  υπάρχει και η πλακέτα του κιτ στο ποστ 280



Κώστα να το πάρω απο internet δεν μπορώ να περιμένω γιατι μαζί με την διαδικασία που θα θέλει 
η μπαταρία, θα πάρει πολύ καιρό.. έτοιμος είμαι να φτιάξω το pcb ήδη έχω τυπώσει αυτό που ανέβασες.

ορίστε και φώτο απο το breadboard..

----------


## KOKAR

πιστεύεις οτι βλέποντας κάποιος την παρακάτω φώτο ειναι εύκολο να διαπιστώσει αν εχεις κάνει λάθος συνδεσμολογια ?



αφού λες οτι έχεις βγάλει το PCB , τύπωσε το και βαλε τα υλικά πάνω
μια παράκληση μονο, να εισαι σίγουρος οτι τα υλικα δουλεύουν......

----------


## lynx

ο θεματοθέτης έχει ανεβάσει το pdf με το σχηματικό
υπάρχει και εδώ http://members.shaw.ca/pferlow/schematic.gif 

επίσεις το breadboard είναι ξεκάθαρο έκανα οτι μπορούσα να φαίνονται
καθαρά σχεδόν όλες οι συνδέσεις γι'αυτο έβαλα 2 φωτο για τα σημεία που
ίσως δεν είναι ξεκάθαρα επίσεις οτιδήποτε άλλο θέλει διεκρινήσεις εννοείται
οτι θα απαντήσω, τι παραπάνω μπορώ να κάνω? περιμένω τη δική σας βοήθεια...  :Smile: 

αρχικά ας ξεκινήσουμε απο το 555 που είναι φώς φανάρι οι συνδέσεις του...
μιας και είναι φλατ αντικείμενο και δεν πέφτουν σκιες όπως με το πηνιο και
τα TO-220. βλέπεις κάποιο λάθος στη σύνδεση σου? τροφοδοσία, έξοδος κλπ?

----------


## KOKAR

αν αποσύνδεσης το καλώδιο που φεύγει απο το πιν 3 και το οδηγήσεις σε ενα μικρο ενισχυτη θα πρέπει να ακούσεις τον 1ΚΗz
αν εχεις παλμογράφο ακόμα καλύτερα



υ.γ
βάλε και ενα πυκνωτή 0,01μF στο πιν 5 του 555 ως προς γη.

----------


## KOKAR

απο οτι βλέπω ο πυκνωτής που σου ειπα μεταξύ του πιν 5 και της γειώσεις υπάρχει και στην πλακέτα απο του ebay

----------


## KOKAR

βάλε τον πυκνωτή C5 10nF ( 0,01μF ) και πες μου τι έγινε......
τόσο καιρό φωνάζεις και τωρα δεν απαντάς.....

----------


## lynx

βγάζει παλμό το 555 είναι όμως λίγο πιο πάνω στα 1.4ΚΗz..
θα βάλω και το πυκνωτή που λές.

----------


## lynx

> αφού λες οτι έχεις βγάλει το PCB , τύπωσε το και βαλε τα υλικά πάνω
> μια παράκληση μονο, να εισαι σίγουρος οτι τα υλικα δουλεύουν......



ορίστε και το pcb... τα υλικά μετρήθηκαν πρίν μπουν στην πλακέτα, τελικά δούλεψε και στο 
breadboard το πρόβλημα ήταν μια χαλαρή σύνδεση.

προσπάθησα να μετρήσω συχνότητα πάνω στη μπαταρία και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το pin #3
του 555, στο pin #3 μετράω 2.8ΚHz και στη μπαταρία 500Hz οι τιμές των αντιστάσεων στο 555
(470k) είναι 390k, (22k) περιπου 19.8k, (330Ω) 290Ω και ο C2 2.1nF.

δεν έχω ιδέα αν δουλεύει και αν όντως βγάζει παλμό 50V, με τον παλμογράφο εγώ βλέπω 
ένα σηματάκι γύρω στα 100mV.

----------


## KOKAR

αυτο το link θα σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις το πως λειτουργεί

http://leadacidbatterydesulfation.yu...6#.Uxozw-N_sk0

υ.γ
πρόσεχε μονο γιατι το συγκεκριμένο link χρησιμοποιεί Ν-FET και οχι P-FET όπως αυτο που εχεις φτιάξει !

----------


## lynx

> αυτο το link θα σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις το πως λειτουργεί
> 
> http://leadacidbatterydesulfation.yu...6#.Uxozw-N_sk0
> 
> υ.γ
> πρόσεχε μονο γιατι το συγκεκριμένο link χρησιμοποιεί Ν-FET και οχι P-FET όπως αυτο που εχεις φτιάξει !



ναι οκ Κώστα απλά μου διαφέυγει αρκετή θεωρία για να μπορέσω να το κάνω "troubleshoot" και να δουλεύει σωστά,
ας πούμε οτι ίσως κατά την γνώμη σου δεν έπρεπε να βιαστώ να ρωτήσω κάτι όταν ακόμα έκανα τη δοκιμή του 
κυκλώματος στο breadboard, όμως δεν το χάρηκα καθόλου όταν έκαιγα τα πηνία και στο τέλος έκαψα και το τρανζίστορ 
και μετά έτρεχα κέντρο για 2 υλικά!!! (που έγιναν δεκα-δύο και η κατασκευή των 3-4 ευρώ έφτασε τα 15, εμπειρία σαφώς και όχι πρωτόγνωρη).  Αν λοιπόν είχα ρωτήσει πρίν βάλω το χεράκι μου τώρα ίσως θα ήταν όλα οκ, ΚΑΙ με το breadboard, άλλωστε για εναν καλύτερο γνώστη απο εμένα, δεν είναι τπτ σοβαρό το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο, (το είπε και ο θεματοθέτης οτι είναι κάτι παιδικό) 

λοιπόν διάβασα και ένα άλλο που έδωσε νομίζω ο rama κάπως μπήκα στο νόημα, με την ενασχόληση μου με την 
κατασκευή θυμήθηκα και πράγματα που είχα ξεχάσει για τα πηνία...όμως τώρα τι γίνεται? το έχω ρυθμίσει? δουλεύει? 

το ότι κανει βζζζζ εμένα δεν μου λέει κάτι... η συχνότητα στο pin #3 ανάλογα πότε θα το συνδεσω στη μπαταρία
είναι και διαφορετική, άλλωτε 800Ηz άλλωτε 1.4, κλπ προφανώς παίζει ανάλογα με την στάθμη της μπαταρίας?
επίσεις στην έξοδο τι γίνεται και μετράω άλλη συχνότητα αποτι στο 555? λόγω των πηνίων χαλάει ο παλμός και μετράει 
λάθος το όργανο? και τελικός τι τάση βγάζει η κατασκευή μου? εγώ βλέπω γύρω στα 100mV στο παλμογράφο? τρώει
την τάση η μπαταρία και βλέπω μόνο 100mV??

ΔΕΝ ξέρω και θέλω να μάθω, γιατί δεν μπήκα στην διαδικασία να ασχοληθώ με την κατασκευή μόνο για να περνάει 
η ώρα...



btw offtopic, δεν μου απάντησες στο PM και πραγματικά δεν περίμενα ποτέ να είναι ΤΌΣΟ πρόβλημα αυτό που μου έγραψες!! 
τελικά όμως σε έπεισα γιατι δεν έχω έρθει σε meeting του φόρουμ? δεν θέλω να γίνω εριστικός, αλλά πως να το πώ?? 
αν είμαι τόσο δημοφιλής εδώ μέσα και κάποιος θέλει πολύ να με γνωρίσει, σε πρώτη φάση να του δώσω facebook 
και βλέπουμε. και ο λόγος που στο έγραψα δημόσια είναι το κομμάτι που εχω υπογραμίσει.

----------


## ILIASTRI

καλησπερα σας

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω σχετικα με το  θεμα   
*Παλμικός αποθειικωτής μπαταριών*απο εσας που το εχετε φτιαξει ποσο σας κοστισε η αγορα των εξαρτηματων

----------


## Rx/Tx

Δεν είναι θέμα το κόστος των υλικών, αλλά τελικά η χρησιμότητά του.

Στο ίδιο θεμα εχω διαβάσει αυτό:

Θειίκωση:

Η θειίκωση στις μπαταρίες προκαλείται όταν η πυκνότητα του ηλεκτρολύτη πέσει κάτω από 1.225ο ή η μέτρηση της τάσης (Βόλτ) είναι κάτω από 12,4 V (Για 12βολτες μπαταρίες) ή 6,2 V (Για 6βολτες μπαταρίες). Η θειίκωση δημιουργεί σκλήρυνση στις πλάκες μειώνοντας και εν τέλει καταστρέφοντας τη δυνατότητα της μπαταρίας να παράγει τα απαιτούμενα βόλτ και αμπέρ.
Αλλοι λόγοι θεiίκωσης των μπαταριών είναι η παραμονή για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα σε ακινησία και σε κατάσταση εκφόρτισης, η λειτουργία κάτω από μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες και η υπερφόρτιση. Η θειίκωση εμφανίζεται με την δημιουργία και εναπόθεση στην επιφάνεια των πλακών και στους πόρους της ενεργού μάζας κρυστάλλων θειϊκού άλατος.

ερωτηση:
που πηγαινουν οι κρυσταλοι θεικου αλατος οταν κανετε "αποθειικοποιηση";;;
απαντηση:
*πουθενα, μενουν στον ηλεκτρολυτη και επικαθονται ξανα στα ηλεκτροδια.*
ερωτηση:
τι πρεπει να γινει για σωστη αποθειικοποιηση;
απαντηση:
1> χρηση του κυκλωματος αποθειικοποιησης με τροφοδοσια ανωτερη της τασης φορτισης.
δηλαδη εαν ο φορτιστης μπαταριας παρεχει 14V για μπαταρια 12V τοτε πρεπει να τροφοδοτησετε το κυκλωμα αποθειικοποιησης με ταση 15-16V και ρευμα αρκετο. η αποθειικοποιηση πρεπει να διαρκεσει 2 ωρες.
2> *αμεσως μετα το περας της αποθειικοποιησης πρεπει να αδειασετε τα υγρα της μπαταριας.* αυτο κανετε φορωντας λαστιχενια γαντια και αποφευγετε καθε επαφη του ηλεκτρολυτη με το δερμα.
τα υγρα μπαταριας-ηλεκτρολυτης ειναι καυστικα, περιεχουν θειικο οξυ.
3> η μπαταρια πρεπει να μεινει αναποδα ωστε να στραγγιξει εντελως απο τα υγρα της.
4> βαζετε νεα υγρα μπαταριας. αυτα ειναι ειδικα για μπαταριες και τα αγοραζετε απο ηλεκτρολογο αυτοκινητων ή σε εμπορικα
5> φορτιζετε την μπαταρια με τον συνηθη φορτιστη για 8 ωρες
6> τα παλαια υγρα δεν τα ριχνετε στην αποχετευση αλλα σε χωμα οπου δεν υπαρχει βλαστηση ή καλλιεργεια.

ερωτηση:
*και τι γινεται με τις μπαταριες κλειστου τυπου.
απαντηση:
αυτες οι μπαταριες ειναι τελειωμενες.* τις δινετε σε καταστηματα για ανακυκλωση μπαταριων.
οι μπαταριες κλειστου τυπου εχουν υλικο εμποτισμενο με ηλεκτρολυτη γυρω απο τα ηλεκτροδια.
δεν υπαρχει τροπος να απαλαγουν απο τους κρυσταλους θειικου αλατος.


Εχω σημειώσει τα σημεία που με ενδειαφέρουν, δλδ αν δεν αδειάσεις την μπαταρία ωστε να φύγουν οι κρύσταλοι ξανά μανά απο την αρχή?
Αν πράγματι ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμφέρει να ασχοληθείς.

----------


## rama

Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι τα πράγματα. Η διαδικασία φόρτισης-εκφόρτισης προκαλεί προβλεπόμενες μεταβολλές στο χημικό cocktail υγρών και μετάλλων της μπαταρίας. Η εκφόρτιση προκαλεί μία διαδικασία, η φόρτιση την αντιστρέφει, και η κακή χρήση της μπαταρίας προκαλεί παρενέργειες όπως η θειίκωση.
Ούτε υγρά θα αλλάζεις, ούτε τίποτα. Αν κρατάς σωστά φορτισμένη την μπαταρία σου, όλα θα είναι εντάξει. Αν την αφήνεις εκφορτισμένη για μεγάλο διάστημα, την εκφορτίζεις βαθειά, την φορτίζεις μερικώς μόνο, ή τη φορτίζεις με λάθος τάση και ένταση, θα έχεις προβλήματα και θα μειώσεις τη διάρκεια ζωής της.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Αγγελε έχεις δικιο. Δεν είναι μόνο θεμα μπαταρίας αλλά και πως θα της φερθεί ο καθενας.

Λ7 για μπαταρίες δεν δίνω, αγοράζω μια της σειράς και οσο πάει. Ετσι η αλλιώς μετα τα 4 χρόνια ζωής κάθε χρόνος που περνά , μην πώ κ μήνας της λές ευχαριστώ.
Ομως είναι κ θεμα κατασκευαστή, πχ στο αυτ/το η πρωτη μπαταρία μια Varta , κράτησε 8,5 χρόνια αλλά με την βοήθεια φορτιστή/συντηρητή χαμηλου ρεύματος (300mA max.) η δεύτερη μόλις 2.5 χρόνια, η τριτη που είναι ίδια με την 2η είναι επάνω τώρα 5.5 χρόνια. Τι να πείς, και να σκεφτείς οτι χρήση αλλά κ συνθήκες λειτουργίας είναι ίδιες.
Αβυσσος....

----------


## lynx

> Δεν είναι θέμα το κόστος των υλικών, αλλά τελικά η χρησιμότητά του.
> 
> ...
> 
> ερωτηση:
> *και τι γινεται με τις μπαταριες κλειστου τυπου.
> απαντηση:
> αυτες οι μπαταριες ειναι τελειωμενες.* τις δινετε σε καταστηματα για ανακυκλωση μπαταριων.
> οι μπαταριες κλειστου τυπου εχουν υλικο εμποτισμενο με ηλεκτρολυτη γυρω απο τα ηλεκτροδια.
> ...




και πέρα απο αυτό που είπες είναι και το θέμα κατά πόσο το κύκλωμα βγάζει σωστό παλμό για το σκοπό 
που προορίζεται, αν και αυτό που αναφέρεται στο pdf για resonance frequency της μπαταρίας πρέπει να είναι
παπαρολογία!! και αν υποθέσουμε οτι ισχύει... δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις ακριβώς με τόσες διαφορές που έχει η μια 
μπαταρία απο την άλλη, επίσεις σε συζήτηση που είχα με κάποιο που γνωρίζει καλύτερα απο εμένα, κατάλαβα οτι ο 
παλμός θα πρέπει να είναι αρκετά στενός για να πούμε οτι είναι αποτελεσματικός.

στη μία φώτο είναι ο παλμός απο το κύκλωμα του αποθειικωτή που έφτιαξα και στην άλλη μια καλύτερη
έκδοση του, η διαφορά στον παλμό είναι εμφανής.


τζάμπα χρόνος τζάμπα χρήμα συν το γεγονός οτι η μπαταρία που πήγα να αποθειικωσω ήταν κλειστού τύπου.



photos ownership Chemelec & credits for the help.  :Smile:

----------


## jimacid

> στη μία φώτο είναι ο παλμός απο το κύκλωμα του αποθειικωτή που έφτιαξα και στην άλλη μια καλύτερη
> έκδοση του, η διαφορά στον παλμό είναι εμφανής.



απο ποιο σημειο του κυκλωματος πηρες την μετρηση του παλμου με τον παλμογραφο φιλε μου?

----------


## lynx

> απο ποιο σημειο του κυκλωματος πηρες την μετρηση του παλμου με τον παλμογραφο φιλε μου?



απο παντού! το κύκλωμα έχει μετρηθεί απ' όλες της πλευρές και τις γωνίες...  :Smile: 
και στο pin #3 του 555, κλπ, αυτό που βλέπεις είναι ο παλμός που βγάζει το
κύκλωμα προς τη μπαταρία.

----------


## jimacid

εχω φτιαξει 2 διαφορετικα desulphators, το ενα ειναι αυτο

και το αλλο αυτο


απο που να παρω μετρησεις με παλμογραφο για να μπορεσω να τα συγκρινω? να δω και αν δουλευουν σωστα?
αν βαλω τον παλμογραφο πανω στους πολους της μπαταριας θα φαινονται οι παλμοι? ωστε να δω και ποια ειναι η μεγιστη ταση που πιανουν αναλογα με την μπαταρια?

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλησπερα τα ιδια και εγω, εχω φτιαξει το 1 κυκλοματακι δεν μου φαινεται,και δεν νομιζω να κανει δουλεια, οσο για τις κλειστου τυπου και αυτες εχουν υγρα μεσα και αμα προσεξει κανεις η και τις κουνησεις κανουνε οπος και οι κλασικες τωρα αμα μπορει κανεις να βγαλει καπακι και να προσθεσει υγρα δεν το ξερω αλλα γιατι οχι? εχω μπαταρια απο το 1995  με υγρα πανω στο αμαξι την συντηρω με ενα φωρτηστη συντηρητη περιμενω να τα φτυσει η μπαταρια αλλα δεν ,συμπερασμα οταν δεν πεσει η ταση κατω απο καποια ορια πχ 11-10βολτ και ειναι τερμα τοτε αργει να χαλασει,φα δειξει στο μελον.

----------


## lynx

> εχω φτιαξει 2 διαφορετικα desulphators, το ενα ειναι αυτο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51112
> 
> 
> απο που να παρω μετρησεις με παλμογραφο για να μπορεσω να τα συγκρινω?



μπορώ να σου απαντήσω για το desulfator που έχω φτιάξει, το άλλο δεν το ξέρω άρα δεν έχω γνώμη.

με τον παλμογράφο σου στο pin #3 θα δείς το παλμό που βγάζει το 555 και εκεί που θα συνδέσεις
την μπαταρία θα δείς έναν παλμό σαν αυτόν που βλέπεις στη φωτογραφία που ανέβασα.

50V που λένε οτι είδαν ορισμένοι, δεν νομίζω να δείς... ένας λόγος είναι η αντίσταση της μπαταρίας.
όπως βλέπεις και στην φωτογραφία ο παλμός που μπορούμε να δούμε, δεν ξεπερνάει το 1V, ανάλογα
και την κατάσταση της.

οτι άλλο θέλεις με ρωτάς και αν μπορώ θα απαντήσω.

----------


## jimacid

> μπορώ να σου απαντήσω για το desulfator που έχω φτιάξει, το άλλο δεν το ξέρω άρα δεν έχω γνώμη.
> 
> με τον παλμογράφο σου στο pin #3 θα δείς το παλμό που βγάζει το 555 και εκεί που θα συνδέσεις
> την μπαταρία θα δείς έναν παλμό σαν αυτόν που βλέπεις στη φωτογραφία που ανέβασα.
> 
> 50V που λένε οτι είδαν ορισμένοι, δεν νομίζω να δείς... ένας λόγος είναι η αντίσταση της μπαταρίας.
> όπως βλέπεις και στην φωτογραφία ο παλμός που μπορούμε να δούμε, δεν ξεπερνάει το 1V, ανάλογα
> και την κατάσταση της.
> 
> οτι άλλο θέλεις με ρωτάς και αν μπορώ θα απαντήσω.



ναι το προσεξα οτι ο παλμος δεν ηταν ουτε καν 1v και μου εκανε αρκετη εντυπωση, ακομα και απο την εξοδο του 555 να ειχες παρει την μετρηση θα επρεπε να ειχε εναν παλμο στην ταση τροφοδοσιας η στα 5v (δεν θυμαμαι τι δινει στην εξοδο το 555 αυτην την στιγμη. νομιζω ταση τροφοδοσιας)
οποτε μηπως δυσλειτουργει το κυκλωμα σου?

θα το μετρησω και θα επανελθω, αν και φοβαμαι να βαλω τον παλμογραφο στους πολους της μπαταριας γιατι με το probe που εχω μπορω να μετρησω μεγιστη ταση 50v οποτε αν τυχει και δινει οντως 50v το δικο μου κυκλωμα φοβαμαι μην καει το καναλι του παλμογραφου.
εχω παραγγειλει καινουριο Probe με μεγαλυτερο διαιρετη αλλα δεν εχει ερθει ακομα.

----------


## rama

Αδέρφια, διαβάστε την περιγραφή για peak voltage στη σελίδα 
http://www.frontiersprings.com/desulfator.html
Δίνει τις αναγκαίες οδηγίες.
Οι μετρήσεις για την τάση μπορούν να γίνουν σε ένα πυκνωτάκι σχετικά υψηλής τάσης που τοποθετείται (παρέα με μία δίοδο) ανάμεσα στους δύο πόλους και φορτίζεται με τους παλμούς.
Ακόμα και με απλό αναλογικό πολύμετρο χωρίς peak voltage μου μετράει 19-20 volts

----------


## jimacid

Αυτό με το πυκνωτακι και την δίοδο το έχω κάνει ήδη και έβλεπα λίγο μεγαλύτερη τάση από την τάση φόρτισης 1 2 volt πιο πάνω@ θυμάμαι καλά

----------


## jimacid

λοιπον την εκανα την συγκριση τελικα.
πρωτα απο ολα ξανα εκανα το  κολπο με το πυκνωτακι που μου ειπες με αλλη μπαταρια και ειδα οντως  αποτελεσμα οποτε μετα συνδεσα και τον παλμογραφο.

οπως ειχα γραψει και σε προηγουμενο μηνυμα εκανα 2 desulphator, 
το ενα κυκλωμα ειναι του elector, και το αλλο ειναι το κλασικο με το 555
οι δοκιμες εγιναν στην χειροτερη μπαταρια που ειχα (η οποια κρατουσε περιπου 9-10v)
οι δοκιμες εγιναν χωρις ταση φορτισης.

συμφωνα με την συγκριση που εκανα,
το  κυκλωμα του elector δινει πιο δυνατους παλμους κατα 3v περιπου στην  ιδια μπαταρια παντα. (26v εδινε του elector 23v αυτο με το 555)
(αυτο  ομως δεν ξερω αν οφειλετε στο οτι το l2 πηνειο που εχω βαλει στο  κυκλωμα του elector ειναι διπλασιο σε μεγεθος απο οτι το αντιστοιχο  πηνειο του 555)
ο παλμος του ελεκτορ πεφτει ελαφρος πιο αποτομα 
το κυκλωμα με το 555 λειτουργει σε λιγο πιο υψηλη συχνοτητα 1,2khz περιπου αντι για 900hz που δουλευει του elector

παρατειρησα  επισης πως η κυματομορφη που βγαζει το κυκλωμα του ελεκτορ εχει ενα  "πριονοτο" σχημα αν την κοιταξεις στα 20ms που φαινεται ολοκληρη και δεν  καταλαβα γιατι γινεται αυτο και αν ειναι σωστη η λειτουργια του.
επισης ακομα χειροτερα προσεξα πως η κυμματομορφη του κυκλωματος του 555 αλλαζει συνεχεια σχημα!
εχω  βαλει 3 φωτος με το time/div στα 20ms που και στις τρεις η κυματομορφη  ειναι διαφορετικη και μια φωτο με το time/div στα 50ms (η τελευταια) που  φαινεται πως αλλαζει σχεδια η κυμματορμορφη.
τι κολπα ειναι αυτα? γιατι λειτουργει ετσι αυτο? εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα?

παραθετω  και την φωτο οπου εχω τοποθετηση τις κυμματομορφες του καθε κυκλωματος  την μια κατω απο την αλλη αντιστοιχα για καθε ρυθμιση ωστε να μπορει να  γινει ευκολη συγκριση.
για το κυκλωμα του 555 εχω βαλει 3 φωτο στην  ρυθμιση time/div 20ms και μια στο τελος 50ms για να δειτε αυτο που σας  εγραψα προηγουμενος.





την φωτογραφια μπορειτε να την κατεβασετε επισης σε πραγματικο μεγεθος απο εδω 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2hqb9l4qav...tor%20test.jpg
  ωστε να μπορεσετε να κανετε οσο ζουμ θελετε για πιο ευκολη συγκριση

----------

@962fm@ (25-05-14)

----------


## @962fm@

Επιτρεψτε μου να προσθεσω μια γνωμη που ισως βοηθησει οσους αποφασισουν να τοποθετησουν
ενα απο τα κυκλωματα αυτα μονιμα στο αυτοκινητο τους, αλλα τους δυσκολευει
το πώς θα το αποσυνδεουν οταν αυτο παιρνει μπροστα.

ετσι, οταν ο relay λαβει ταση απο θεση διακοπτομενη, θα διεγερθει και θα αποκοψει αμεσα το κυκλωμα
απο τον πολο της μπαταριας και οταν σβησουμε τον κινητηρα, οι επαφες θα επανελθουν στην αρχικη
θεση του και το κυκλωμα μας θα ξανασυνδεθει στην μπαταρια μας.

*** καθε αντιπροταση δεκτη




Βαγγέλης

----------


## Panoss

> Επιτρεψτε μου να προσθεσω μια γνωμη που ισως βοηθησει οσους αποφασισουν να τοποθετησουν
> ενα απο τα κυκλωματα αυτα *μονιμα στο αυτοκινητο τους*, αλλα τους δυσκολευει
> το πώς θα το αποσυνδεουν οταν αυτο παιρνει μπροστα.
> 
> ετσι, οταν ο relay λαβει ταση απο θεση διακοπτομενη, θα διεγερθει και θα αποκοψει αμεσα το κυκλωμα
> απο τον πολο της μπαταριας και οταν σβησουμε τον κινητηρα, οι επαφες θα επανελθουν στην αρχικη
> θεση του και το κυκλωμα μας θα ξανασυνδεθει στην μπαταρια μας.
> 
> *** καθε αντιπροταση δεκτη
> ...



Το πρόβλημα (όπως είπαμε και σε προηγούμενα ποστς στο παρόν θέμα) είναι η μόνιμη τοποθέτηση.
Επειδή οι υψηλής τάσης παλμοί (~50V) μπορεί να κάνουν ζημιά στα ηλεκτρονικά του αυτοκινήτου.
Εγώ δεν το χρησιμοποίησα τελικά το κύκλωμα γι αυτό το λόγο, επειδή δεν ξέρω τι προβλήματα θα μπορούσε να μου δημιουργήσει.

----------


## jimacid

> Το πρόβλημα (όπως είπαμε και σε προηγούμενα ποστς στο παρόν θέμα) είναι η μόνιμη τοποθέτηση.
> Επειδή οι υψηλής τάσης παλμοί (~50V) μπορεί να κάνουν ζημιά στα ηλεκτρονικά του αυτοκινήτου.
> Εγώ δεν το χρησιμοποίησα τελικά το κύκλωμα γι αυτό το λόγο, επειδή δεν ξέρω τι προβλήματα θα μπορούσε να μου δημιουργήσει.



Αν χρησιμοποιηθει αυτος ο τροπος συνδεσης που ποσταρε ο βαγγελης τα μονα κυκλωματα που "μπορουν" να παθουν καποια ζημια ειναι αυτα που ειναι μονιμα συνδεμενα πανω στην μπαταρια οπως ας πουμε ο συναγερμος και το κεντρικο κλειδωμα
υπαρχει καποιο αλλο γνωστο κυκλωμα που να ειναι μονιμα συνδεμενο στην μπαταρια?

εγω εκανα παντως ακομα μια σημαντικη δοκιμη, εβαλα 2 μπαταριες διπλα διπλα συνδεμενες παραλληλα με 40 εκατοστα χοντρο καλλωδιο (6αρι).
εφαρμοσα στην μια το desulphator και πηρα μετρηση πανω στους πολους της με τον παλμογραφο, οι παλμοι φαινοντουσαν κανονικα..
στην συνεχεια πηρα μετρηση απο τους πολους της δευτερης μπαταρια, οπου δεν επιασα κανενα σημα πανω της...
επισης δοκιμασα το ιδιο πραγμα και με το πυκνοτακι και την διοδο
αν κανω την μετρηση πανο στο κυκλωμα του desulphator πιανω 23v max voltage
αν κανω την μετρηση πανο στην μπαταρια που εχει το desulphator πιανω 17v max voltage
και αν κανω την μετρηση πανο στην δευτερη μπαταρια πιανω 14,5v max (σημειωστε πως κατα την ωρα της δοκιμης η μπαταριες βρισκοτανε σε κατασταση φορτισης εξου και τα 14,5v)

περα απο αυτα ο μεγαλυτερος παλμος που εχω πιασει με τα κυκλωματα συνδεμενα σε μπαταριες ητανε 26v και αυτο σε μπαταρια που κρατουσε 9v
που δεν παιζει δηλαδη του αμαξιου η μπαταρια να πεσει τοσο χαμηλα και να την εχεις ακομα πανω στο αμαξι οποτε και ο παλμος του desulphator που θα εχεις μονιμα συνδεμενο πανω στο αμαξι δεν θα ξεπερασει ποτε τα 26v

οποτε αυτο μαζι με το γεγονος οτι δεν καταφερα να εντοπισω παλμο πανω στηνδευτερη μπαταρια που ηταν μολις 40 εκατοστα πιο διπλα απο την βασικη με κανουν να αρχιζω να σκεφτομαι σοβαρα την τοποθετηση του κυκλωματος
μονιμα στο αυτοκινητο και ισος και χωρις το ρελε που προτινε ο βαγγελης...

----------


## @962fm@

> Αν χρησιμοποιηθει αυτος ο τροπος συνδεσης που ποσταρε ο βαγγελης τα μονα κυκλωματα που "μπορουν" να παθουν καποια ζημια ειναι αυτα που ειναι μονιμα συνδεμενα πανω στην μπαταρια οπως ας πουμε ο συναγερμος και το κεντρικο κλειδωμα
> υπαρχει καποιο αλλο γνωστο κυκλωμα που να ειναι μονιμα συνδεμενο στην μπαταρια?



συμφωνω Δημητρη...
ακομα, υπαρχει το backup της πηγης ηχοσυστηματος (που κραταει τις μνημες ρυθμισεων).
δε μου ερχεται στο μυαλο τι αλλο θα μπορουσε να συνδεεται συνεχως στην μπαταρια, περα απο οσα ανεφερες.

με το κυκλωμα του relay διασφαλιζεις οτι κατα τη λειτουργια του αυτοκινητου δε θα εχεις (αφου δεν το χρειαζεσαι)
συμμετοχη του αποθειϊκωτη.






> οποτε αυτο μαζι με το γεγονος οτι δεν καταφερα να εντοπισω παλμο πανω στην δευτερη μπαταρια που ηταν μολις 40 εκατοστα πιο διπλα απο την βασικη με κανουν να αρχιζω να σκεφτομαι σοβαρα την τοποθετηση του κυκλωματος
> μονιμα στο αυτοκινητο και ισος και χωρις το ρελε που προτινε ο βαγγελης...



δλδ για να καταλαβω ... 
ηταν συνδεδεμενες παραλληλα οι μπαταριες ως μια ... και πανω στην πρωτη ειχες και τον αποθειϊκωτη
και στη δευτερη δεν επαιρνες ενδειξη παροτι υπηρχε ο παραλληλισμος των πολων ?
αυτο πως γινεται ?
μηπως δεν καταλαβα καλα ?

----------


## rama

Υπάρχουν και απλά κυκλώματα που έχουν μόνιμη σύνδεση, αλλά είναι διακοπτώμενα, πχ φώτα καμπίνας, αποσκευών, πισωφάναρα φρένων. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτά τα λαμπάκια θα είχαν πρόβλημα με τους παλμούς. Πάντως η γενική ιδέα είναι να μη ρισκάρει κανείς τα ηλεκτρικά / ηλεκτρονικά.
Η μέγιστη τάση του παλμού διαφοροποιείται από μπαταρία σε μπαταρία ανάλογα με την έκταση της θείκωσης, και μειώνεται όσο μία μπαταρία μένει συνδεδεμένη στο κύκλωμα του αποθειικωτή, καθώς περιορίζεται η εσωτερική της αντίσταση.

----------


## jimacid

> δλδ για να καταλαβω ... 
> ηταν συνδεδεμενες παραλληλα οι μπαταριες ως μια ... και πανω στην πρωτη ειχες και τον αποθειϊκωτη
> και στη δευτερη δεν επαιρνες ενδειξη παροτι υπηρχε ο παραλληλισμος των πολων ?
> αυτο πως γινεται ?
> μηπως δεν καταλαβα καλα ?




Οχι μια χαρα το καταλαβες ετσι οπως τα εγραψες ακριβως εγιναν τα πραγματα.
οταν ειχα ξεκινησει να διαβαζω για τα συγκεκριμενα κυκλωματα ειχα διαβασει πως μπορεις να το αφησεις και μονιμα πανω στο αμαξι καθως η μπαταρια απορροφαει ολο τον παλμο του κυκλωματος
οποτε ο παλμος δεν φτανει τα αλλα κυκλωματα του αυτοκινητου.
περα απο αυτο οσο πιο μεγαλα σε μηκος και και οσο πιο λεπτα ειναι τα καλωδια τοσο πιο πολυ εξασθενει ο παλμος οποτε και παλι αν ενα κυκλωμα ειναι συνδεμενο αρκετα μακρια απο την μπαταρια δεν θα δεχτει τον παλμο.
επισης ειχα διαβασει απο καποιον αλλο στο ιντερνετ που ειχε παλι 2-3 μπαταριες και ηθελε να βαλει στην καθε μια απο ενα desulphator χωρις τα σηματα να μπερδευονται μεταξυ τους, πως ακομα και (30πχ εκατοστα καλωδιο) φτανει για να απομονωνει τις μπαταριες απο τους παλμους του καθε desulphator. (τον αριθμο 30 εκατοστα τον ειπα στην τυχη τωρα πραγματικα δεν θυμαμαι καθολου το μεγεθος του καλωδιου που ειχε γραψει ο τυπος, παντως ητανε πολυ μικρο ητανε κατω απο 1 μετρο και πολυ πιθανο και κατω απο μισο μετρο,)

μαλλον ενας συνδυασμος ολων αυτων των λογων ειναι ο αληθινος λογος που δεν πιανω παλμο πανω στην δευτερη μπαταρια παρολο που ειναι συνδεμενες παραλληλα.

α επισης κατι τελευταιο, εγραψα στο προηγουμενο μηνυμα πως εκανα μετρηση με πυκνωτη και διοδο απευθειας πανω στο πηνειο στο σημειο δηλαδη που κολλαει με την πλακετα και πηρα ενδειξη 23v
αμεσως μετα χωρις να αποσυνδεσω κατι πηρα μετρηση πανω στους πολλους της μπαταριας και μου εδειξε 17v max voltlage
Και το κυκλωμα ηταν συνδεμενο με 2 κομματια χοντρο καλωδιο 2.5-3mm 15 εκατοστα το καθενα.
δηλαδη σε 15 εκατοστα καλωδιου εχασε 6volt !?
αν εξασθενει ετσι ο παλμος τοτε πως ειναι δυνατον να καταφερει να φτασει πουθενα αλλου περα απο την μπαταρια?

τεσπα εγω καλου κακου θα ξανα δοκιμασω την μετρηση ετσι για το γαμωτο αλλα δεν το βλεπω να παρω διαφορετικα αποτελεσματα

----------

@962fm@ (27-05-14)

----------


## @962fm@

@*jimacid*
ευχαριστω για τις διευκρινησεις και ειδικα για την σοβαρη πιθανοτητα
να εξασθενει ο παλμος σε ασφαλη επιπεδα σε συναρτηση με το μηκος των αγωγων.

περιμενω αποτελεσματα ξανα .. :Wink:

----------


## jimacid

μολις ξανα τελειωσα την δοκιμη με το πυκνωτακι και την διοδο.

max v πανω στα terminals του pcb του κυκλωματος 20-21v
max v πανω στους πολους της μπαταριας που ειναι συνδεμενο περιπου 16v
max v πανω στους πολους της δευτερης μπαταριας 13.2v
max v πανω στους πολους του solar charge controller που ειναι συνδεμενος με τις 2 μπαραριες 13.2v
την ιδια στιγμη το lcd panel του charge controller μετρουσε την ταση των μπαταριων στα 13.5v (νταξει υπαρχει μια διαφορα αναμεσα στο πολυμετρο και το meter του controller αλλα πουθενα δεν φανηκε καποια επικυνδηνη ταση)
ο charge controller ειναι τοποθετημενος διπλα απο τις δυο αυτες μπαταριες και ενωνετε με αυτες με καλωδια που εχουν μηκος χοντρικα περιπου 60 εκατοστα.

αυτα απο εμενα....

δεν εβαλα παλμογραφο αυτην την φορα γιατι ειναι πολυ φασαρια...

κανενας αλλος δεν εχει την δυνατοτητα να το δοκιμασει και αυτος?

----------

@962fm@ (28-05-14)

----------


## lepouras

δεν έχω κάνει τόσο εκτενή έρευνα αλλά κάτι μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου που έχω να φορτίζουν στην αρχή δοκίμασα μία μία αλλά μόλις είδα και εγώ ότι βάζοντας δεύτερη κλπ δεν μέτραγα τίποτα. τους έβαλα 1.5 καλώδια και σύνδεσα αρκετές με ένα μικρό φορτιστή 1Α(για συντήρηση μόνο ίσα ίσα) και έφτιαξα μερικά πλακετάκια(τα απλά όχι του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ) οπότε έκανα τις δοκιμές μου σε περισσότερες μπαταρίες και χωρίς άγχος μην μου αδειάσουν και χωρίς να μπερδεύονται μεταξύ τους.
από ότι λέει και στο άρθρο ο Αμερικάνος αναφέρει να είναι με χοντρό και όσο γίνετε μικρό το μήκος τον καλωδίων για να μην έχει πτώση ο παλμός.

----------


## lynx

> προσεξα οτι ο παλμος δεν ηταν ουτε καν 1v και μου εκανε αρκετη εντυπωση, ακομα και απο την εξοδο του 555 να ειχες παρει την μετρηση θα επρεπε να ειχε εναν παλμο στην ταση τροφοδοσιας η στα 5v (δεν θυμαμαι τι δινει στην εξοδο το 555 αυτην την στιγμη. νομιζω ταση τροφοδοσιας)
> οποτε μηπως δυσλειτουργει το κυκλωμα σου?



Η μπαταρια για το κυκλωμα ειναι πηγη και φορτιο, σαν φορτιο δημιουργει μια πτωση τασης γι'αυτο και το 1V.. Τουλαχιστον αυτο καταλαβαινω εγω...

----------


## jimacid

> Η μπαταρια για το κυκλωμα ειναι πηγη και φορτιο, σαν φορτιο δημιουργει μια πτωση τασης γι'αυτο και το 1V.. Τουλαχιστον αυτο καταλαβαινω εγω...



αυτην την συγκεκριμενη μετρηση που σου εβγαλες παλμους 1v την εκανες πανω στο output ποδαρακι του 555?

γιατι εγω που μετραω πανω στο πηνειο η πανω στην μπαταρια περνω παλμους κανονικου μεγεθους (πανω απο την ταση της μπαραριας δηλαδη και οχι μονο 1v)
οποτε δεν συμβαδιζουν οι μετρησεις μας. και συμφωνα με τις δικες μου μετρησεις δεν τιθετε θεμα πτωσης τασης γιατι εγω τους πιανω μεγαλους τους παλμους, εκτος πια αν κανεις τις δοκιμες σου σε τοσο καλη μπαταρια που το κυκλωμα δεν δινει δυνατους παλμους ετσι κιαλλιως λογω της καταστασης της μπαταριας
(αν και μου φαινεται λιγο δυσκολο να εχεις τοσο καλη μπαταρια πια.)

----------


## lynx

> αυτην την συγκεκριμενη μετρηση που σου εβγαλες παλμους 1v την εκανες πανω στο output ποδαρακι του 555?



δεν είναι δικές μου μετρήσεις, τις δικές μου δεν σας τις έχω ανεβάσει, αυτό που βλέπεις είναι η έξοδος
του κυκλώματος, και τις έχει πάρει κάποιος απο ξένω φόρουμ για να αξιολογήσει το κύκλωμα που συζητάμε εδώ.

η δική μου κατασκευή βγάζει επίσεις τον ίδιο παλμό με αυτόν που βλέπεις στην μία φωτογραφία, όπως
επίσεις τον ίδιο παλμό βγάζει και η δική σου κατασκευή με την διαφορά όμως που υπάρχει στην τάση.






> συμφωνα με τις δικες μου μετρησεις δεν τιθετε θεμα πτωσης τασης γιατι εγω τους πιανω μεγαλους τους παλμους, εκτος πια αν κανεις τις δοκιμες σου σε τοσο καλη μπαταρια που το κυκλωμα δεν δινει δυνατους παλμους ετσι κιαλλιως λογω της καταστασης της μπαταριας
> (αν και μου φαινεται λιγο δυσκολο να εχεις τοσο καλη μπαταρια πια.)



ναι...η μπαταρία μου θεωρώ ήταν σε σχετικά καλή κατάσταση, με το που είδα οτι αρχίζει και χαλάει
έφτιαξα τον αποθειικωτη.

----------


## jimacid

> ναι...η μπαταρία μου θεωρώ ήταν σε σχετικά καλή κατάσταση, με το που είδα οτι αρχίζει και χαλάει
> έφτιαξα τον αποθειικωτη.



Ο λογος που εγραψα οτι δεν νομιζω να εχεις τοσο καλη μπαταρια ειναι ο εξης.
αγορασα την ιδια μερα 2 πανομοιοτυπες ολοκαινουριες μπαταριες αυτοκινητου.
η πρωτη μπαταρια απο την πρωτη μερα κραταει 12.7v πανω της οταν ειναι πληρως φορτισμενη ομως χωρις να ειναι συνδεμενος ο φορτιστης πανω της.
καποιοι θα την χαρακτηριζανε ως μια ολοκαινουρια μπαταρια σε αψογη κατασταση. (ισος και εσυ)
ελα ομως που αν βαλω πανω της τον αποθειηκωτη δινει παλμους στα 20+ volt
και ειναι ολοκαινουρια!
ελα τωρα επισης ομως που η δευτερη μπαταρια που αγορασα την ιδια μερα κραταει πανω της 13,2v σε κατασταση αποφορτισης!
αυτη μαλιστα, ειναι μια αψογη μπαταρια που αν μου ελεγες οτι σε μια τοσο καλη μπαταρια το κυκλωμα δινει παλμους μολις 1v θα πιστευα πως ειναι μαλλον λογικο.

απλα επειδη θεωρω ψιλο απιθανο η μπαταρια που το δοκιμασες να μπορει να διατηρει πανω της 13.2v γιαυτο εγραψα πως δεν νομιζω η μπαταρια σου να ειναι τοσο καλη ωστε να δικαιολογει παλμους μολις 1v
οχι τουλαχιστον αν κρινω απο το οτι στην δικια μου (στην κυριολεξια ολοκαινουρια μπαταρια) ριχνει παλμους 20+ volt.

Στην δευτερη μπαταρια που εγραψα πως κραταει 13,2v δυστηχως δεν μπορω να δοκιμασω το κυκλωματακι να δω απο περιεργεια τι παλμο βγαζει γιατι η μπαταρια ειναι εγκατεστημενη στο αγροτικο στο χωριο...
θα ηταν μια ενδιαφερουσα δοκιμη παντως.

πληροφοριακα εδω και 2 μερες εχω εγκατεστημενο το κυκλωμα στο αμαξι μερα νυχτα χωρις ρελε χωρις τιποτα για προστασια.
so far so good.
αυτο που θα ηθελα να κανω ομως φοβαμαι πως απλα θα καταστρεψει εντελος τους παλμους και δεν θα εχω κανενα αποτελεσμα αν το κανω ειναι να βαλω καλου κακου μια ασφαλεια στα καλωδια του αποθειηκωτη μην γινει κανενα τυχαιο βραχυκυκλωμα και βαλω καμια φωτια στο αμαξι...

----------


## lynx

> Ο λογος που εγραψα οτι δεν νομιζω να εχεις τοσο καλη μπαταρια ειναι ο εξησε
> αγορασα την ιδια μερα 2 πανομοιοτυπες ολοκαινουριες μπαταριες αυτοκινητου.
> η πρωτη μπαταρια απο την πρωτη μερα κραταει 12.7v πανω της οταν ειναι πληρως φορτισμενη ομως χωρις να ειναι συνδεμενος ο φορτιστης πανω της.
> καποιοι θα την χαρακτηριζανε ως μια ολοκαινουρια μπαταρια σε αψογη κατασταση. (ισος και εσυ)
> ελα ομως που αν βαλω πανω της τον αποθειηκωτη δινει παλμους στα 20+ volt
> και ειναι ολοκαινουρια!
> ελα τωρα επισης ομως που η δευτερη μπαταρια που αγορασα την ιδια μερα κραταει πανω της 13,2v σε κατασταση αποφορτισης!
> αυτη μαλιστα, ειναι μια αψογη μπαταρια που αν μου ελεγες οτι σε μια τοσο καλη μπαταρια το κυκλωμα δινει παλμους μολις 1v θα πιστευα πως ειναι μαλλον λογικο.
> 
> ...



Κατι τρεχει τοτε...εγω να εχω κανει καποιο λαθος με το κυκλωμα, θα μπορουσε...ομως το εχω κανει σε pcb! Οποτε το μονο περιθωριο λαθους ειναι τα πηνια μου, απ την αλλη ο ξενος το εκανε σε breadboard και ειναι και πιο εμπειρος απ'οτι εγω.

Επισεις το 13.2v που βλεπεις δεν πρεπει να ειναι οκ..(με το κανονα 2.1ν/cell)

----------


## jimacid

2.1v/cell δεν ειναι πληρος φορτισμενη η μπαταρια.
2.2v/cell ειναι το 100% της μπαταριας 
απλα απο οτι εχω καταλαβει επειδη η μπαταριες που μας πουλανε καθοντε στα ραφια για πολυ καιρο χωρις επαναφορτισεις αυτες με τον καιρο μαλλον πεφτουν και οταν τις παιρνουμε στα χερια μας
ειναι σε κατασταση που κρατανε max 12.7v περιπου. δηλαδη 2.1v/cell

ριξε μια ματια στο Pdf που σου επισυναπτω στην σελιδα 3 εχει ενα πινακακι με τις τιμες v/cell και αλλες πληροφοριες.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1qjydchi1c...lyvdou_SLA.pdf

αν και γενικα ολα αυτα εχουν να κανουν και με τον τυπο της μπαταριας.
υπαρχουν χιλιες δυο μπαταριες μολυβδου στο εμποριο.
απο τις παλιες απλες, τις κλειστου τυπου,  καλιου, ασβεστιου, + αλλες ποσες με διαφορες προσμηξεις για μεγαλυτερα αμπερ εκκινησης η για αντοχη στις εκφορτισεις
οποτε κοινός τρεχα γυρευε...

----------


## lynx

> 2.1v/cell δεν ειναι πληρος φορτισμενη η μπαταρια.
> 2.2v/cell ειναι το 100% της μπαταριας 
> απλα απο οτι εχω καταλαβει επειδη η μπαταριες που μας πουλανε καθοντε στα ραφια για πολυ καιρο χωρις επαναφορτισεις αυτες με τον καιρο μαλλον πεφτουν και οταν τις παιρνουμε στα χερια μας
> ειναι σε κατασταση που κρατανε max 12.7v περιπου. δηλαδη 2.1v/cell
> 
> ριξε μια ματια στο Pdf που σου επισυναπτω στην σελιδα 3 εχει ενα πινακακι με τις τιμες v/cell και αλλες πληροφοριες.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1qjydchi1c...lyvdou_SLA.pdf
> 
> ...



νομίζω το άρθρο έχει κάνει κάποιο λαθος, κατά τη πλήρη φόρτιση είναι 2.1 χ 6=12.6v
αυτή είναι η συνηθησμένη τιμή μιας φορτισμένης lead-acid μπαταρίας, 

όμως διάβασε και αυτό....

_"Automotive SLI batteries are usually lead-acid type, and are made of six galvanic cells in series to provide a 12-volt system. Each cell provides 2.1 volts for a total of 12.6 volts at full charge"_

πηγή: wikipedia.

αλλά μπορείς να το ψάξεις και αλλού στο ίντερνετ.

----------


## sofos7

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Supe1a3LW2U Παιδιά έχω ξεκινήσει αυτή την διαδικασία αφού έριξα μέσα νερό με μαγειρική σόδα, τώρα την ξέβγαλα με απιονισμένο νερό, πήρα ηλεκτρολύτη από τον Καλογερόπουλο στον πειραιά, ηλεκτρολύτης θειικού οξέος γράφει επάνω, και μου είπαν πως είναι για άδεια μπαταρία, το θέμα είναι πως πήρα μόνο 1 λίτρο και από ΄τι είδα πόσο απιονισμένο νερό πήρε η μπαταρία δεν βλέπω να μου φτάνει (60Αη). Λέτε να πάρω και άλλο ηλεκτρολύτη θειικού οξέως ή να μοιράσω το 1 λίτρο ηλεκτρολύτη στα 6 στοιχεία και μετά να συμπληρώσω με απιονισμένο νερό; 
 (Ο φίλος στο βίντεο βάζει νερό με θειικό αργίλιο.)

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## rama

Δεν πρέπει να αραιώσεις το διάλυμα, έχει συγκεκριμένη αναλογία (περίπου 35% οξύ).
Συμπλήρωσε με ίδιο διάλυμα.

----------


## sakhsnpb

sxediaki plaketas kai ilika mipos mporis na moy ta stilis?eyxaristo

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ήρθε η ώρα να το κατασκευάσω αυτό το πλακετάκι ως παθών, για αυτό ξεθάβεται το θέμα. Βέβαια βρήκα ένα πιο απλουστευμένο σχέδιο χωρίς να χρειάζεται τα δύο πηνία που μάλλον δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολα σε εύρεση αλλά ούτε και κατασκευή χωρίς πηνιόμετρο.




Ψάχνοντας βρήκα όλα τα υλικά όμως στο θέμα του Mosfet αντί του *IRF540* που δε βρήκα αυτή τη στιγμή γιατί δεν έχω κάποιο τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή καμένο, μάδησα από* πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας μη επισκευάσιμης LG τηλεόρασης* που μου χαρίστηκε παλιότερα, τα εξής: *K2564*, *IXFH 32N50Q*, και το ισχυρότερο όλων *IXFH 26N50Q* ποιο λέτε να βάλω; το τελευταίο ίσως είναι υπερβολή.  

Επίσης  εκεί αριστερά με τις διόδους το 5KΩ μάλλον δείχνει να ρυθμίζει συχνότητα παρά Duty Cycle ή το πλάτος παλμών.

----------


## giannis77

> Ήρθε η ώρα να το κατασκευάσω αυτό το πλακετάκι ως παθών, για αυτό ξεθάβεται το θέμα. Βέβαια βρήκα ένα πιο απλουστευμένο σχέδιο χωρίς να χρειάζεται τα δύο πηνία που μάλλον δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολα σε εύρεση αλλά ούτε και κατασκευή χωρίς πηνιόμετρο.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ψάχνοντας βρήκα όλα τα υλικά όμως στο θέμα του Mosfet αντί του *IRF540* που δε βρήκα αυτή τη στιγμή γιατί δεν έχω κάποιο τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή καμένο, μάδησα από* πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας μη επισκευάσιμης LG τηλεόρασης* που μου χαρίστηκε παλιότερα, τα εξής: *K2564*, *IXFH 32N50Q*, και το ισχυρότερο όλων *IXFH 26N50Q* ποιο λέτε να βάλω; το τελευταίο ίσως είναι υπερβολή.  
> 
> Επίσης  εκεί αριστερά με τις διόδους το 5KΩ μάλλον δείχνει να ρυθμίζει συχνότητα παρά Duty Cycle ή το πλάτος παλμών.



Αυτό είναι χαρακτηριστικό κύκλωμα PWM άρα με το pot 5Κ θα αλλάξεις το πλάτος του παλμού η συχνότητα αλλάζει με την αντίσταση του 1Κ και τον πυκνωτή 1n θα έχεις συχνότητα παλμού 1KHz αν αλλάξουν αυτές οι τιμές θα αλλάξει και η συχνότητα.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Αυτό είναι χαρακτηριστικό κύκλωμα PWM άρα με το pot 5Κ θα αλλάξεις το πλάτος του παλμού η συχνότητα αλλάζει με την αντίσταση του 1Κ και τον πυκνωτή 1n θα έχεις συχνότητα παλμού 1KHz αν αλλάξουν αυτές οι τιμές θα αλλάξει και η συχνότητα.



Μια χαρά, ξεκινάω τη κατασκευή του και βλέπουμε μετά αν αλλάξει τίποτα που δε νομίζω να χρειαστεί .

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Μόλις που βρήκα χρόνο, το τελείωσα σε διάτρητη. Τελικά έχει πολλούς κόμβους και δεν λέει να καθίσεις να το φτιάξεις χωρίς να μπει σε πρόγραμμα να το "εκσφαλματώσει". Από κάτω κοκορέτσι κατάντησε. Αύριο θα μπει στη μπαταρία το έβαλα τώρα σε ένα τροφοδοτικό μικρό που έχω αλλά δεν άκουσα κάτι. 

 

*υγ
Α ναι όποιος έχει πρόγραμμα εύκαιρο και θέλει να περάσει την ώρα του ας το βάλει μέσα να του βγάλει καλύτερο το κυκλωματικό.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Εκεί που έψαχνα σήμερα στο υπόγειο, βρήκα ένα θεόσταλτο δώρο, ένα ξεχασμένο PWM που είχα πάρει πριν τρία χρόνια για έλεγχο στροφών σε μοτέρ DC και είχα παροπλισμένο. Τα χαρακτηριστικά του: input: 9-60VDC, Maximum output current: 20A /600W . Είχα τότε δει σε παλμογράφο τετραγωνική κυματομορφή  στα 15khz μεταβαλλόμενη σε duty cycle 0-100% ανάλογα με τη θέση του ποτενσιόμετρου  και όταν ήταν στη μέση ακριβώς έδειχνε με ακρίβεια 50% duty.
Επίσης με τροφοδοσία 12VDC η έξοδος παλμών είχε πλάτος 25Vp-p. εικ:
 


Και λέω σήμερα γιατί να μη το δοκιμάσω στην αποθειίκωση της μπαταρίας αφού και συχνότητα μεγάλη έχει για να σπάσει τα άλατα στις πλάκες (μάλλον και συντομότερα από ότι έχουμε κατασκευάσει), και υπάρχει και ρυθμιστής του duty cycle.


Απλώς πριν συνεχίσω, αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω γιατί δεν είμαι βέβαιος, είναι αν κινδυνεύει το PWM από  επιστροφή των μεγάλων  Ampere που έχει η μπαταρία μου 55Ah 520A και αν χρειάζεται να βάλω κάτι στην έξοδο της συσκευής PWM, για να μην γυρίζει πίσω η DC τάση της μπαταρίας, ώστε όταν φορτίσω μόνο με αυτό τη μπαταρία ( η παράλληλα και με άλλο φορτιστή) να μην το  κάψει και είναι κρίμα για τη συσκευή . Δουλεύει άψογα ακόμη, αν και λίγο οξείδωση έχει η + έξοδος αλλά αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα. 
Έκανα και ένα βίντεο πως οι παλμοί 15khz ρυθμίζουν την φωτεινότητα σε ένα λαμπάκι πυρακτώσεως 12volt συγχωρήστε με για την εστίαση:





*update 
Φορτίζω δοκιμαστικά με αυτό μια 9volt του πολυμέτρου από PSU υπολογιστή 12v, και αυτό που κατάλαβα με το πείραμα  είναι οτι μπορούμε με μικρό duty cycle να της ρίξουμε μεγάλη τάση ώστε να ξυπνήσει χωρίς κίνδυνο έκρηξης αφού η μπαταρία είναι ένας "πυκνωτής" και κάνει εξομάλυνση των παλμών μεγάλου πλάτους και για αυτό μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτεροι από την ονομαστική της τιμή.

----------


## elektronio

Το άρθρο από όπου πήρες το σχέδιο αναφέρει:

"Failing to follow the correct procedures may lead to fatal accidents with the battery, due to a possible explosion of the battery."
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗ: 
Η αποτυχία να ακολουθήσετε τη σωστή διαδικασία μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε θανάσιμο ατύχημα με την μπαταρία, επειδή είναι πιθανή η έκρηξη της μπαταρίας.

Οπότε να προσέχεις και να μην κάνεις δοκιμές για τις οποίες δεν γνωρίζεις τι περιμένεις να δεις και τι πρόκειται να γίνει.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Παράληψη μου  στο παραπάνω κύκλωμα η πηγή του σχεδίου είναι *αυτή*. Βέβαια ο φίλος το έχει αλλάξει ελαφρώς το σχέδιο που δημοσιεύει αφού ήταν με TR1. Τώρα το άφησα στην άκρη το κύκλωμα αυτό για να δοκιμάσω το πιο πάνω έτοιμο που ξέθαψα.  
Έτσι είναι Μάρκο, πολλές φορές ξέρεις πολλές πτυχές ίσως όχι και όλες,(πχ φόρτιση της 12volt με maximum τα 14.4volt) αλλά πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν και να πάει στραβά  απλά με το να τα ξέρεις όλα ελαχιστοποιουνται οι πιθανότητες. πχ ακόμη και όταν φορτίζει ένα κινητό μπορεί να γίνει έκρηξη.  Έπρεπε να γράψει και κάτι για αποπομπή των ευθυνών πάντως  :Smile: 

Αυτό που ρωτάω στο έτοιμο PWM όποιος πιστεύει ότι κάτι πρέπει να παρεμβληθεί μεταξύ PWM και μπαταρίας για να μην επιστρέφει τα μεγάλα Ampere της μπαταρίας στο PWM module ας πει.

----------


## elektronio

> Αυτό που ρωτάω στο έτοιμο PWM όποιος πιστεύει ότι κάτι πρέπει να παρεμβληθεί μεταξύ PWM και μπαταρίας για να μην επιστρέφει τα μεγάλα Ampere της μπαταρίας στο PWM module ας πει.



Επιστροφές δεν δεχόμαστε.  :Lol: 
Τα ρεύματα τα τραβάνε οι καταναλώσεις και τα τραβάνε για να τα καταναλώσουν. Οπότε τα καταναλώνουν. Δεν τριγυρνάνε ελεύθερα ρεύματα.
Αν θα καεί θα είναι γιατί η μπαταρία μπορεί να ζητήσει μεγαλύτερα ρεύματα από αυτό που μπορεί να δώσει η συσκευή σου. Και μάλλον θα τα ζητήσει. Ειδικά αν δώσεις μεγάλο dudy cycle.

Το αρχικό κύκλωμα του αποθειϊκωτή παράγει κορυφές τάσης από την ίδια την μπαταρία και γι' αυτό είναι απαραίτητα τα πηνία. Στο κύκλωμα που παραθέτεις ελλείψει των πηνίων δεν μπορεί να παράγει υψηλότερη τάση οπότε πρέπει να τροφοδοτηθεί με μεγαλύτερη τάση από την μπαταρία (15V στο σχέδιο σου). Το φετ ανοιγοκλείνει για να παράγει ριπές υψηλότερης τάσης. Αν από το PWM δώσεις υψηλό Duty sycle τότε απλά θα φορτίσεις την μπαταρία με κίνδυνο την υπερφόρτωση.

----------


## Spark

εχω μια μπαταρια με στραβωμενο το ενα στοιχειο που με φορτιστές δεν καταφερνει να παει πανω απο 10βολτ.
συμπλήρωσα υγρα, δοκιμασα το δικο μου PWM, με τροφοδοσία 14 βολτ δεν καταφερα βελτίωση. 
μετα της εχωσα εκφορτιση πυκνωτων φορτισμενους στα 30 βολτ, δεν καταλαβε τπτ, αυτη εκει στα 10βολτ.

μη φοβασαι για το PWM πανο βαλε το και μετα απο 2 λεπτα ακουμπα με το δαχτυλο την ψυκτρα να δεις εαν ζεστάθηκε.
εαν ειναι κρυο δεν τραβαει ζορι, δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος καταστροφης απο υψηλη ταση που επιστρεφει.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ωραίος ο Μαρκος, ωραία ανάλυση , καλά θα κάνω ένα πειραματάκι με χαμηλό duty και σε κάποια στιγμή θα κάνω με τα δύο πηνία αφού όλο και από κάποια μητρική υπολογιστή θα ξηλωθούν.

Σπύρο στη περίπτωση σου το στοιχείο  το στραβωμένο φταίει, αυτό που είδα σε νεκρό στοιχείο είναι μερικοί που βάζουν κάτι epsom salts (μάλλον θειικό αργίλιο) αφού αφαιρούν κάποια ml των οξέων των στοιχείων με σύριγγα αλλά δε ξέρω περισσότερα ένα *βίντεο* παραθέτω και ίσως σε συνδυασμό να κάνει δουλεία με τον αποθειικωτή είναι θέμα τύχης και χημείας αν θα επανέρθει.

----------


## Dbnn

Η απλα βαλε μια η παραλληλα διοδο η διοδους ισχυος με την ανοδο στην εξοδο της συσκευης και την καθοδο στο + της μπαταριας.
Αυτο για να κοψεις τα αντιστροφα ρευματα εντελως μπακαλιστικα.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Παιδιά τα κατάφερα από εχθές το απόγευμα που έβαλα στην πρίζα η μπαταρία από τα 10,5 volt να τα πάει σήμερα το πρωί 12,3 volt με άλλο κύκλωμα δύο εξαρτημάτων και πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνο λόγω υψηλών Volt. Η μπαταρία ήταν κλειστού τύπου Gel 60ah με ονομασία "Traction" από τα πρώην Alex Pak ξεταπώθηκε με καλέμι σπάζοντας σιγά σιγά το από επάνω κολλημένο πλαστικό, Τα υγρά χύθηκαν σε άδειο κουβά χρωμάτων βγήκαν σε χρώμα μαύρο μούργα και έπειτα τα φίλτραρα με 4 φίλτρα καφέ και έγινε το οξύ πάλι διαυγές. Έπειτα με γάντια πάντα τοποθετήθηκαν με δοσομετρητή (από σίδερο) 350ml σε κάθε στοιχείο -από τα ίδια υγρά- ίσα ίσα να γεμίσει τις πλάκες μέχρι επάνω, γιατί κατασκευαστικά είναι κάτω χαμηλά οι πλάκες από ότι κατάλαβα στις κλειστού τύπου ώστε να μη στερεύει εύκολα το οξύ και μάλλον παίρνει περί τα 450-500ml ! 
Έπειτα μετρήθηκε με το οξύ στα 7,5 volt. Μετά τη φόρτισα δύο ώρες σε DC 5-7amp και είδα ότι κρατούσε μόνο τα 10,5Volt, εκεί ήρθε η πρώτη απογοήτευση. Έτσι έθεσα αυτό το "τρίτο" κύκλωμα αποθειίκωσης με μεγάλη προσοχή γιατί είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο, ευτυχώς έχω ελεγχόμενο χώρο που το άφησα όλο το βράδυ με αμφιβολία να δουλεύει η να μη δουλεύει. και σήμερα το πρωί όταν πήγα και μέτρησα με μεγάλη έκπληξη 12,3 volt και θα το αφήσω μέχρι να συμπληρώσει 1 + ημέρα μπορεί και παραπάνω. Θα μου επιτρέψετε όμως αυτό το κύκλωμα με τα υψηλά βολτ να μη πω περισσότερα γιατί υπάρχουν και μικρά παιδιά, άλλα προσεκτικά, άλλα βέβαια ενθουσιώδη και παρορμητικά (σαν εμένα) και επιπόλαια με το ρεύμα. Απλά μικραίνει το χρόνο που κάνουν τα υπόλοιπα δύο τρία κυκλώματα που αναλύθηκαν στο παρόν thread. 
Όποιος θέλει ακολουθεί τα απλά βήματα καθαρισμού με φίλτρα καφέ, πάντα με τα μέτρα ασφαλείας με το οξύ, φτιάχνει ένα από τα δοκιμασμένα κυκλώματα όπως αυτό με τα δύο πηνία που δεν είναι επικίνδυνα και απλά περιμένει λίγο περισσότερο... Όσο για εμένα ψήνομαι να φτιάξω για να συντηρεί τώρα το κύκλωμα με τα δύο πηνία που "σκούζει" στο 1 Khz μπορεί να αλλάξω τη συχνότητα να μην ακούγεται το mosfet. 
Επίσης έτσι για την ιστορία να πω οτι όντως το έτοιμο pwm δούλεψε τσίριξε και αυτού o διακόπτης το mosfet δηλαδή στα 15khz απλά δε βρήκα μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό 16-24 volt έβαλα δύο στη σειρά το ένα κινέζικο απλό και κάηκε μετά από 3 ώρες  :Smile: 

* υγ και τώρα καλά τη φτιάξαμε αλλά πώς ταπώνουμε τις 6 τρύπες της μπαταρίας που ήταν κάτω από το πλαστικό καπάκι της;






> Η απλα βαλε μια η παραλληλα διοδο η διοδους ισχυος με την ανοδο στην εξοδο της συσκευης και την καθοδο στο + της μπαταριας.
> Αυτο για να κοψεις τα αντιστροφα ρευματα εντελως μπακαλιστικα.



Σε ευχαριστώ κάτι τέτοιο είχα υπόψη μου και εγώ αλλά δεν το έκανα γιατί μετά σκέφτηκα το ίδιο το mosfet κάνει αυτή τη φραγή.

----------


## Spark

και εγω εκανα προσπάθειες με την προβληματικη μπαταρία μου, γραφω τα συμπεράσματα μου. 
η αλήθεια ειναι πως με επηρέασε ο πάνος με αυτα που έγραψε στο προηγουμενο ποστ.
οι προσπαθειες μου με PWM και εκφορτιση πυκνωτων δεν ειχαν αποτέλεσμα και έτσι έκανα γερό καθάρισμα στην μπαταρία με παρόμοια μέθοδο, δηλαδή,
1)άδειασα τα υγρα της μπαταριας σε πλαστικο κουβα
2)σουρωσα τα υγρα με πανί και χωνι -σε φωτο φαινεται το πλαστικο κυπελλο με τα καθαρα υγρα.
3)έβαλα στο δοχειο καθαρισμου τουαλετας νερο και μια κουταλια καυστική ποτάσα KOH -σε φωτο το άσπρο με την κοκκινη μυτη.
4)αυτό το καθαριστικό έβαλα στην μπαταρία και την άδειασα στο κουβα 5 φορές.
κάθε φορά που γεμιζα την μπαταρια και την άδειαζα έβγαινε και αλλη μαυρίλα, σωματιδια μετάλλου.
5)μετα την 5η φορά που άδειασα την μπαταρία, την κουνησα καλά ανάποδα ωστε να αδειάσει και η τελευταια σταγόνα.
6)έβαλα με το χωνί τα υγρα μπαταρίας που ειχα καθαρίσει πριν στο στάδιο 2
7)την εβαλα για φόρτιση.

αυτα ειναι βασικά για την επισκευή μπαταρίας και τα ειδα στο youtube, εκει όμως χρησιμοποιουν το epson salt, εγω έβαλα την καυστικη ποτάσα για καθάρισμα. στην 3η φωτο βλεπετε το καφετι υγρο που ειναι το διαλυμα νερο/KOH μετα απο 5 φορες γεμισμα/αδειασμα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60872 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60873 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60874

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Μπράβο Σπύρο εύχομαι να συνέρθει και αν δεν έχει χάσει πολύ μόλυβδο από μέσα γιατί όχι. Στο μόνο που κάνω ένσταση είναι η καυστική ποτάσα παρόλο που είναι ξαδέρφια με τη σόδα αλλά είναι πολύ διαβρωτική  θα προτιμούσα μαγειρική σόδα με καυτό νερό ή σόδα πλύσεως. κατά τα άλλα μια χαρά νομίζω αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες ανάνηψης.

Για να δούμε τι κάνει και η δικιά μου με το κυκλωματάκι εν δράση συνεχόμενα από εχθές το απόγευμα μέχρι τώρα...


Ανεβαίνουμε,  :
 
*υπόψη στη μέτρηση ότι δουλεύει το επικίνδυνο κύκλωμα υψηλής τάσης

Της πήρα το σκάλπ για να ανοίξει και έπειτα σου λένε Gel και κλειστού τύπου. :Angry: 

 

Τι προτείνετε μετά κόλληση της ίδιας πλαστικής τάπας με σιλικόνη ή τάπωμα με κάτι των τρυπών των στοιχείων;

----------


## Spark

> Τι προτείνετε μετά κόλληση της ίδιας πλαστικής τάπας με σιλικόνη ή τάπωμα με κάτι των τρυπών των στοιχείων;



για δοκιμασε να δεις εαν διαλύεται η σιλικόνη σε υγρα μπαταρίας, υπαρχει περιπτωση να λιώνει με αυτά.
θα μπορουσες να βαλεις μεσα στις τρυπες λαστιχο κομμενο στα μετρα της τρυπας, μετά βαζεις απο πανω το καπακι, το κολλας στις γωνιες με κολλα, ισως και με ταινια

πανο για βελτιωση των στοιχείων με εκφορτιση πυκνωτη εχω πολυ καλη μέθοδο που δεν θελει μ/τ ειναι απλή αλλα πρεπει να φτιαχτει μέσα σε πλαστικό κουτι γιατι παιρνει 230AC απο το δίκτυο και ο πυκνωτης ειναι μεγάλος δεν πρεπει να ειναι χυμα, για ασφαλεια βεβαιως.
αυτη την κατασκευη θα την παρουσιάσω το 2016 διότι τωρα ειμαι απασχολημένος με την διακόσμηση.

----------


## Dbnn

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω βρε παιδιά πως ανοίγετε τόσο καλά τις μπαταρίες.

2 προσπάθησα και τις ρήμαξα!!

Υ.γ. φίλε Πάνο, το μόσφετ δεν μπορεί να κάνει φραγή. Φαντάσου το σαν μια απλή βάνα με νερό που ανοιγοκλείνει.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω βρε παιδιά πως ανοίγετε τόσο καλά τις μπαταρίες. 2 προσπάθησα και τις ρήμαξα!!



Είναι θέμα τύχης. είναι η πρώτη που ανοίγω με καλέμι και σφυρί και ίσιο μεγάλο κατσαβίδι σαν οδηγό. ακολουθούσα τις ραφές του πλαστικού. έχω δει άλλους να κάνουν τρύπες με ποτηροτρύπανο δε θα το ήθελα.
Το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνει κάποιος είναι να βγάλει τα αυτοκόλλητα από επάνω και μπορεί να τον περιμένει μια έκπληξη!!! σε μια δεύτερη που έχω είχε κάτω από τα αυτοκόλλητα καπάκια στεγανά, που με ένα ίσιο κατσαβίδι άνοιξαν πανεύκολα.

----------


## rama

Γενικά προσοχή με το άνοιγμα μπαταριών. Οχι τόσο για να μην πέσει υγρό κατά το άνοιγμα, αλλά κυρίως για να μην κάνει κανένα μπάμ όταν την έχετε ξανακλείσει και είναι υπό φόρτιση με τα υγρά να κοχλάζουν. Αυτό είναι το πραγματικά επικίνδυνο.
Αν οι μπαταρίες έχουν δομικά προβλήματα (βραχυκυκλώματα λόγω διόγκωσης και αποκόλλησης στοιχείων), στείλτε τες στην ανακύκλωση. Η αποθειίκωση δεν λύνει τέτοια προβλήματα, παρά μόνο ότι έχει σχέση με την επίστρωση θείου λόγω μακράς εκφόρτισης.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Στο θέμα τώρα έχω να πω ότι επανέφερα ένα στοιχείο που μετρούσε με ράβδους βυθισμένους μέσα σε αυτό ( ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο που βγάζουμε την μόνωση του) 0 Volt. θέλω να πω οτι  παρόλες τις πλύσεις με σόδα και βραστό νερό, δεν έρχονταν με τίποτα (εδώ υπάρχει υποψία ότι στον πυθμένα σε αυτό να είχε μαζευτεί ίζημα) και ενώ τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία μετρούσαν σε ηρεμία μιας ημέρας μετά την φόρτωση 2,1volt αυτό νεκρό ήταν δηλαδή μετρούσε 0volt πάντα (αυτή η τάση του κάθε κελιού είναι 2,5volt περίπου αμέσως μετά τη φόρτιση). 

Πάμε τώρα σε αυτό που αφορά όλους (και εσένα Spark) στον *τρόπο που το επανέφερα το νεκρό στοιχείο* σήμερα και σπινθηρίζει τώρα κανονικά στη φόρτιση (δε το λέω κόχλασμα γιατί είναι λίγα Ampere είναι μικρές μπουρμπουλήθρες σαν τελείτσες).

Αφού όντως δεν είχε κάποιο κατασκευαστικό πρόβλημα με το μάτι με ενδοσκόπηση, και αυτό το προβληματικό στοιχείο ήταν ακριανό, σε πόλο δηλαδή, ο τρόπος για να επανέρθει όπως το είδα πρακτικά και φυσικά χωρίς κάποιον κανόνα, είναι να βρούμε μέσα στο κελί αυτό την γέφυρα που κάνει με το επόμενο κελί και πχ με μεγάλο ίσιο κατσαβίδι σαν καλέμι (δηλαδή με ένα χονδρό ηλεκτρόδιο) να ενώσουμε στον παχύ μόλυβδο της γέφυρας αυτής, αφού πρώτα ελέγχουμε  πολικότητες του έπειτα να δώσουμε τάση 12VDC από μια μπαταρία UPS αφού την έχουμε φρεσκοφορτισμένη έτσι ώστε να δείχνει κανα 13,5volt. Δεν αποκλείω να δουλέψει βάζοντας στη σειρά και δύο κελιά αλλά καλό είναι να απομονωθεί μόνο το προβληματικό ώστε να την ακούσει καλά. Εδώ να σημειώσω οτι εκτός το σόκ με τα πολλά Volt ρόλο παίζουν και τα πολλά Ampere της εφεδρικής μπαταρίας στο ξύπνημα του κελιού. 
Είδα λοιπόν όταν εφάρμοσα την τάση αυτή ακαριαίο σχεδόν κοχλασμό στο κελί αυτό και λέω εδώ είμαστε. την άφησα με κίνδυνο να τη καταστρέψω την μπαταρία UPS αλλά δεν την ήθελα, κανα μισάωρο ώσπου έπεσε στα 8,2volt αλλά έκτοτε το κελί αυτό το νεκρό δουλεύει κανονικά, και είπα να τα γράψω αυτά που είδα πρακτικά μήπως έχει απορία και πριν την ανακύκλωση σώσει κάποιος φίλος και τη δικιά του, ή γενικά επειδή κάτι δοκιμάστηκε και δούλεψε για να μη ψάχνει κάποιος. 
Σημειωτέον αυτό το στοιχείο δεν το έπιαναν οι παλμοί αφού φαντάζομαι σαν προϋπόθεση, έπρεπε να περάσει απειροελάχιστη τάση από αυτό που δεν ήταν δυνατό αφού ήταν από ίζημα βραχυκυκλωμένο -μάλλον- στον πυθμένα του κελιού. 
Επίσης μικρής διάρκειας βραχυκυκλώματα της μπαταρίας με χονδρό καλώδιο εκκίνησης μπορεί να βοηθήσουν αλλά όχι μεγαλύτερα των 4-5sec αφού τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία "σπρώχνουν" και το νεκρό, και φυσικά ο κίνδυνος λιωσίματος καλωδίων ή έκρηξης ελλοχέυει.

Καλό είναι εφαρμόζοντας την πρώτη μέθοδο κάποιος να δει πως είναι φτιαγμένη εσωτερικά η μπαταρία ώστε να δει πως μπορεί να εφαρμόσει στο προβληματικό κελί απομονώνοντας το την τάση αυτή από την οπή πλήρωσης νερού και να έχει υπόψη του οτι το ηλεκτρόδιο υπο γωνία το πρώτο εμπόδιο που συναντήσει θα είναι η γέφυρα . 
Σχεδιαστικά δηλαδή μέσα της είναι έτσι: 
 

Διακρίνονται τα γεφυρώματα που ενώνουν το κάθε στοιχείο. αυτά προσπαθούμε να προσεγγίσουμε με το εξωτερικό χονδρό ηλεκτρόδιο ώστε να εφαρμόσουμε την εξωτερική τάση. 

Σημαντικό update: το φιλτράρισμα των οξέων με φίλτρα καφέ βοηθάει σε μέγιστο βαθμό ώστε μετά να μην ζεσταίνεται η μπαταρία μας στην φόρτιση της αφού τώρα είναι πραγματικά κρύα όσες ώρες και να μείνει στο φορτιστή. Τωρα θα την αφήσω όλο το βράδυ να καθαρίσει καλά το πρόβλημα.

*ΥΓ αποπομπή ευθύνης: δε φέρω καμία ευθύνη αν συμβεί οτιδήποτε ή σας χωρίσει το κορίτσι σας  :Tongue2:  που ασχοληθείτε με αυτές τις χαζομάρες.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Update: θυμάστε το κύκλωμα που συναρμολόγησα και άφησα στην άκρη: *α υ τ ό* του έκανα μια μικρή διόρθωση γιατί όπως το είχε ο φίλος είναι πολύ λάθος (έδειχνε σαν να δίνει τα 15 απευθείας στη μπαταρία και πως είναι αυτοτροφοδοτούμενο) και το ποστάρω μήπως πάει και το φτιάξει κάποιος φουκαράς για να μη παιδευτεί. 
Επίσης μπόρεσα με αυτό να ελέγχω στροφές σε Ανεμιστηράκια DC με συνολικό φορτίο ~ 2Ampere και το θεωρώ πολύ ικανοποιητικό αν και το τριμμεράκι δουλεύει μόνο στο 1/4 της κυκλικής διαδρομής του (που σημαίνει ίσως θέλουμε μικρότερο) επίσης μη δώσετε σημασία εκεί που λέω 15Α είναι υπερβολικά πολλά συνήθως πάει στο 1/4 για να μη πω στο 1/6 της αντοχής του εκάστοτε mosfet από το datasheet για να δουλεύει κρύο. Από θέμα μπαταριών έβαλα όλο το βράδυ την 9Volt του πολυμέτρου (ναι όλο το βράδυ δεν είναι λάθος) να φορτίζει με παλμούς με είσοδο μεγαλύτερη της ονομαστικής τάσης ~ 14volt και ουδέν δυσάρεστο πρόβλημα. Άρα συμπεραίνω αξίζει ένα τέτοιο κυκλωματάκι για φόρτιση μπαταριών [και πιθανώς και αυτών που δεν φορτίζουν(;;.)] αλλά και για έλεγχο στροφών ανεμιστήρων DC και είναι πανεύκολο σε κατασκευή με ανακυκλωμένα υλικά από τροφοδοτικά υπολογιστών που έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος. 
Εννοείτε όποιος πιστεύει οτι μπορεί να μπει κάτι περισσότερο πχ καμιά αντίσταση ας το πει:


 __________

----------


## NSR250R

Παιδια Καλημερα!! Ξεκινησα να φτιαχνω το κυκλωματακι του Ελεκτορ και ειμαι στη φαση που εχω παραγγειλει καποια εξαρτηματα που μου λυπουν. Εχω δυο αποριες ομως. 

1) Η διοδος P6KE27 ειναι Α η CA? Παιζει σημαντικο ρολο αραγε?
2) Το πηνιο L1= 10mH , ειναι ενταξει στα 200mA?

Διαβασα αρκετες απο τις απαντησεις των παιδιων που ασχοληθηκαν με το κυκλωμα, αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι σχετικο με αυτη την λεπτομερεια! Εαν καποιος ξερει θα με βοηθουσε παρα πολυ!

Και παλι ευχαριστω!! Καλες κατασκευες σε ολους...

----------

